# Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Mai 2019)

*Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Testet und behaltet einen von zwei LG 34GK950F!

*LG 34GK950F:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games                 Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit LG die  Chance         dazu: Zwei  PCGH-Leser(innen) haben die  Gelegenheit, den  Gaming-Monitor LG 34GK950F zu   testen.  Nachdem ihr  einen  ausführlichen   Testbericht   im         PCGH-Extreme-Forum       veröffentlicht habt,  dürft ihr die   Hardware          behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit PC-Monitoren aus, schreibt gerne und     möchtet                   einen  Test des LG 34GK950F verfassen?  Dann     bewerbt         euch     in  diesem Thread des     PCGH-Extreme-Forums -     schreibt     einfach,  was     genau ihr      ausprobieren möchtet  und  warum   ihr  euch    besonders  gut  als             Lesertester   eignet.  Gebt am  besten  gleich mit an, mit welcher Hardware ihr den  Monitor testen  möchtet. Erfahrungen  mit PC-Monitoren und   vorhandene     Vergleichsprodukte      sind      natürlich von  Vorteil,      außerdem  solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera       bedienen und      gut   lesbare  Texte    verfassen können.  Wer     noch        kein  Mitglied   im       PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich   zunächst              (kostenlos)      registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder und Informationen zum LG-Monitor 34GK950F gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit PC-Monitoren haben und das Produkt selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und                   endet voraussichtlich am 14.07.2019. Innerhalb dieser Zeit      muss     der        vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.    Etwaige        Verzögerungen       müssen PC Games Hardware ohne    Aufforderung        mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält      sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom            Lesertester zurückzufordern und  den     Lesertester zukünftig  nicht           mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der    Lesertest    folgende      Anforderungen      nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens acht eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand      beinhalten. Die Fotos    müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen  nicht          von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen     stammen.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Mittwoch, dem 05.06.2018, um 12:00 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Slaigrin (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Gelöscht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Bewerbung!

Ich würde gerne den Monitor testen! 

Gedacht hatte ich an einen 3-teiligen Test.
Teil 1: Statische und dynamische Testbilder. Die typischen Ufos und so... 

Teil 2: Gaming und subjektiver Eindruck. Ich gucke mir das Verhalten in Spielen an und schaue nach der allgemeinen Verarbeitung.

Teil 3: Technik rund um den Monitor. Button-to-pixel-delay mit umgebauter Maus, Flackertest mit Scope und Fotosensor, Verbrauchsmessung.

Bin ich geeignet? Hmmmm.... Ich zocke Shooter seit der Grundschule, kann mit Messequipment umgehen und habe schon so einige Monitore gesehen. Ich könnte auch einen anderen 144Hz Monitor ausleihen und zum Vergleich hinzuziehen. 
€dit: Fast vergessen... Hardware wo der Monitor angeschlossen wird steht in der Signatur.


----------



## HisN (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Das ist ne 1000 Dollar-Kiste. Danke an den Sponsor.

Kommen auch Leute mit liederlicher und meistens hämischer Schreibe für euch in Frage? *g*
Ansonsten würde sich eine Grafik-Hure mit UHD/60Hz-Monitor dem kleinen Ding annehmen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Testet und behaltet einen von zwei LG 34GK950F!


- Bewerbung zurück gezogen -


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Reicht es für einen solchen Test aus wenn man nur am Wochenende den Monitor paar Stunden benutzen kann? Oder muss man da aktiv dran sein? Ich überlege ob ich mich bewerbe aber hab leider nur am WE zeit. Meistens sogar nur Sonntags.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Zu den Bildern: Hier geht es eher darum, dass man auf ein paar Grundlagen wie eine gute Ausleuchtung und einen Fokus auf das, was man zeigen möchte, achtet. Wenn man sich Mühe gibt, kann man mit einer 15 Jahre alten Kompaktknipse bessere Fotos erstellen als mit einem 5.000-Euro-DSLR-Geschoss, das man nicht bedienen kann. Bei Lesertests sollen die Bilder einen Mehrwert bieten, informativ sein - solange die Fotoqualität davon nicht ablenkt, ist sie gut genug.

Zur Testzeit: Hier gibt es keine Vorgabe. Ihr müsst den Bildschirm aber innerhalb der Testzeit (~4 Wochen) so lange genutzt haben, dass ihr eine objektive Beurteilung in allen für euch relevanten Punkten vornehmen könnt. Oder etwas anders betrachtet: Wenn sich ein Freund von euch den Bildschirm kaufen möchte und euch nach eurer Meinung fragt - seid ihr genug mit dem Gerät vertraut, um ihn gut beraten zu können? Falls nicht, dann habt ihr euch mit dem Bildschirm auch zu wenig beschäftigt, um einen Lesertest abliefern zu können.


----------



## camellion (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich nutze aktuell ein ASUS MG279Q, der trotz seiner Betriebsjahre noch immer oben mitspielt. Aus diesem Grund wäre mein Schwerpunkt auf die Frage ausgerichtet, lohnt es sich auf ein neueres Modell das Freesync 2, HDR400 und vor Allem einen noch größeren Screen bietet umzusteigen?  Wieviel Mehrwert bietet der Monitor im Vergleich? Ich würde auch den alten ASUS möglichst marktüblich verkaufen, um die Differenz zum Kaufpreis des LG den Vorteilen gegenüberzustellen. Auch würde ich gerne die beiden Displays im direkten Vergleich zur Darstellung des Bildes verwenden. Ich würde dazu die Farbprofile des Herstellers installieren, eine professionelle Kalibrierung ist mangels Gerätschaften für mich nicht möglich, wie vermutlich auch der Mehrheit der Spielerschaft. 
Zusätzlich würde ich mich noch an eine manuelle Konfiguration setzen und die Ergebnisse mit Beispielbildern vergleichen. 

Die Maschine, die als Bildquelle Dient ist mit einem intel 9900k, 32 GB DDR4 RAM bei 3000 Mhz und einer NVIDIA RTX 2080Ti FE bestückt, sodass genügend Power vorhanden ist das Display mit 144 FPS zu befeuern und die Vorteile optimal nutzen zu können. Obwohl die Ti bereits sehr viel Leistung besitzt, wird mit Sicherheit auch je nach Spiel und Einstellung die Wiederholrate des Displays unter und überschritten. Interessant wäre dabei, wie der Input Lag ist oder zu Tearingeffekten kommt.  Auch Ghosting sollte bei diesem Monitor kein Thema sein. Meine bisherigen Monitore, alle mehr als 120 Hz, haben mich aber durchaus in diesem Punkt schon mal enttäuscht. Da braucht man dann auch keine Bewegungsunschärfe in den Spieleinstellungen, wenn es der Monitor schon von Werk aus kann . 

Damit sollten so ziemlich alle direkt aufkommenden Fragen eines ottonormal Spielers beantwortet werden, für die der Preis im Budget liegt, aber nicht um jeden Preis das größte, schnellste und neueste Model kaufen.


----------



## DerBusch13 (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Auch ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle gerne für den Lesertest bewerben, wenn auch ich nicht viel Erfahrung habe was Lesertests betrifft. Gibt für alles ein erstes mal, nicht?

Die Chance solch einen Curved Ultrawide Monitor zu Testen möchte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. Aktuell habe ich schon einen älteren LG 32UM69G Ultrawide Monitor in betrieb, und nutzen diesen vor allem für Rennsimulationen wie iRacing, rFactor2 und RaceRoom. Grade hier wäre ein vergleich doch passend, um zu sehen welche unterschiede die Auflösung und das gebogene Display machen. Auch Spiele wie Apex Legends, Warframe, Mordhau und Cities Skylines stehen auf dem Plan. Natürlich nicht zu vergessen, CS:GO. Das Spiel, wenn es darum geht einen Monitor mit hoher Hertz Zahl zu testen.

- In meinem Test würde ich die Farben vergleichen, welcher sieht besser aus bzw. stellt Farben besser dar.
- HDR, top oder flop?
- Sehen die 144 Hertz von dem LG 34GK950F gut aus, oder muss dieser sich von einem iiyama oder einem AOC mit Freesync geschlagen geben?
- Wie verhält es sich mit ghosting und tearing?
- Ist das gebogene Display angenehmer, als das nicht gebogene Display eines normalen Monitors, oder doch nur schnick schnack?
- Kann die Verarbeitung des Monitors überzeugen?
- Steht dieser Stabil, oder muss ich mir sorgen machen das er umkippt?
- Montage
- Zubehör
- OSD Features

Die Hardware um diesen Monitor zu testen wäre wie folgt:

- Ryzen 5 2600
- MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic
- 16GB DDR4 G.Skill
- AMD Gigabyte RX 580
- Windows 10 64bit Pro

Die restlichen Komponenten spielen hier eine geringere Rolle. 

Best regards,
Busch


----------



## Kaby-Lame (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Derzeit nutze ich einen AOC Agon Ag2401QX, an einer Rx480. Ich würde den Monitor hauptsächlich im Vergleich mit besagtem Monitor in Spielen wie Stellaris und The Witcher 3 testen. Ich könnte den Monitor manuell kalibrieren, und die daraus resultierenden Qualitätsunterschiede im Bild mit den Standardeinstellungen vergleichen. Ansonsten habe ich derzeit aufgrund meiner in die Tage gekommenen Hardware nicht die Option, den Monitor in den aktuellen Spielen auf Hi-Res zu testen. Allerdings hätte ich einen ordentlichen Schreibstil vorzuweisen, und ein Interesse an der Technik wäre auch vorhanden.
MfG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

- Bewerbung zurück gezogen -


----------



## Braineater (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Da ich schon länger keinen Test mehr geschrieben habe, wäre das hier ein idealer Grund das mal wieder zu ändern und damit auch gleich mein 10 jähriges Forenbestehen zu feiern 

Ich nutze nach jahrelanger Suche und dem Warten auf einen für mich geeigneten Monitor seit über einem Jahr den "kleinen" Bruder LG 32GK850G in der G-Sync  Variante. Da Nvidia GPUs aber mittlerweile im Rahmen des Gsync Compatible Programms  auch mit FreeSync Monitoren umgehen können, wäre das eine tolle Möglichkeit  für mich (und für euch) beide Standards hinsichtlich gefühltem Inputlag, Blurring und Overshooting mal direkt zu vergleichen. Der Monitor  müsste sich darüber hinaus in den Bereichen Gaming-  (Reaktionsverhalten,  Skalierung, Pixel Inversion), Bildbearbeitung (Farbabstufungen,  Farbtreue) und Office  Tauglichkeit (Übersicht, Schärfe, Skalierung)  behaupten, hier würde  ich natürlich auch jeweils einen direkten Vergleich zum mit einem VA Panel  ausgestatteten 32GK850G ziehen können. Aber auch allgemeine Sachen wie Farbstabilität, Gleichmäßigkeit der Ausleuchtung, Backlight Bleeding, Menüoptionen und  Verarbeitungsqualität sollen im Review einen Platz finden. Außerdem wird auch die Umsetzung  des HDR400 Standards ohne FALD Technik kritisch beäugt.

Alle Messungen und Beurteilung müssen allerdings ohne professionelle  Kalibrierungsgeräte auskommen. Ich muss mich hier ganz auf diverse  Programme wie den EIZO Monitor Test oder den Blur Busters Monitor Test   und meine anspruchsvollen Augen zur Beurteilung verlassen. Untermauert  wird das alles mit studioreifen Bildern  Dazu nutze ich eine Canon 70D DSLR mit lichtstarker 17-55 USM Linse sowie Tageslichtstrahlern zur perfekten Ausleuchtung der Szene.

Das ich mir bei meinen Tests immer Mühe gebe und auch in der Lage bin lange Inhalte vernünftig zu strukturieren habe ich hoffentlich schon öfters gezeigt: [REVIEW] Gigabyte XM300 Gaming Maus - Der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp!?
Ich würde auch bei dem Test wieder versuchen ein Review mit Guide-Charakter zu erstellen.


Als Testsystem wird folgendes genutzt:


ASUS Maximus Hero XI Z390 
Intel i9 9900k @ 5GHz 
KFA2 RTX 2080 EX @ 1950MHz @ 0,95V 
32GB Corsair Platinum RGB 3600MHz 
Windows 10 Pro 
 
Danke noch an dieser Stelle für die Möglichkeit!


----------



## Leuenzahn (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Herrschaften und Hardwarefreunde,

für einen ehrlichen Lesertest, sauber strukturiert, vom Auspacken bis zum Anspielen, bewirbt sich der Samuel. 
Wichtig sind klare Ansagen was gebraucht wird und die Möglichkeit ehrlich über das Produkt urteilen zu dürfen.

Mir wichtig wären die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers, die Funktionalität (Einstellmöglichkeiten) und Verarbeitung des Produktes an sich und dann der Mehrwert beim Anwenden in Windows und Programme, wie natürlich das Spielen an sich. Ebenso würde einfließen, wie sich der Monitor auf die Wahrnehmung (angenehmes Sehen) und den Stromverbrauch auswirkt. 

Mfg der Leuenzahn


----------



## Schaekel (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für einen Lesertest des LG 34GK950F.

Zu meiner Wenigkeit:

Ich selbst bin 30 Jahre alt und bin von klein an mit IT aufgewachsen. Beruflich bin ich in der SAP-Beratung (Extern) tätig, ich bin es daher gewohnt, für Kunden zu arbeiten und dabei eine entsprechende Qualität zu liefern. 

Für den Test muss das Rad nicht neu erfunden werden, daher würde ich folgende Punkte testen und beurteilen:

1) Einleitung
- Verpackung & Inhalt
- Optik, Haptik
- Anschlüsse, Bedienung, OSD
- Stromverbrauch (Testgerät kann organisiert werden)
2) Bildqualität
-  Zur Messung der "üblichen" Daten kann Spyder5 Pro genutzt werden
3) Subjektiver Eindruck
- Spiele-"Performance"
-> Freesync2 unter einer AMD-Grafikkarte (Vega56), auch unter Betrachtung von z.B. LFC-Support 144Hz/60Hz-Multimonitor-Verhalten)
-> Freesync2 / G-Sync Compatible unter einer NVIDIA-Grafikkarte (GTX 1060)
-> Ghosting, Tearing, Backlight-Bleeding...
- Videoinhalte
-> 16:9, 21:9; 4:3-Content
- Browsen/Text
- Immersion
4) Beurteilung und Fazit

+ Entsprechende Bilder in guter Qualität (hoch aufgelöst, scharf, gut beleuchtet).

Aktuell nutze ich folgendes Equipment, welchen ich auch für einen Test nutzen würde:

- Asrock Z97 Extreme4 Mainboard
- Intel i7 4790K @ 4,2 GHz All-Core
- AMD Radeon Vega 56 @ Sapphire Pulse Edition
- 16 GB (2x8GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1699 CL9 RAM
- 480W be quiet! Straight Power E9

Außerdem würde folgendes Notebook zum Einsatz kommen:
- Acer Aspire V 15 Nitro Black Edition Gaming (VN7-593G-742C)
- Intel i7-7700HQ
- NVIDIA GTX 1060
- 16 GB DDR4 RAM

Zum Vergleich habe ich bisher folgende Bildschirme im Einsatz gehabt (Röhrenbildschirme mal ausgenommen):
- HP w2207h
- Dell U2412M
- BenQ GW2470HL
- ACER KG271A (144Hz Freesync)

Bei der obigen Auswahl ist jeder Paneltyp vertreten gewesen, sodass ich die Unterschiede gut einschätzen können sollte.

Etwaige Wünsche der Redaktion werden natürlich im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten mit eingebracht.

Und ja, ich mache kein Geheimnis daraus, dass das Gerät auf meiner Shoppingliste ganz oben steht.

Viele Grüße
Schaekel


----------



## Ruuler (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt fÃ¼r die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Auf diesem Wege möchte ich mich gerne für den Lesertest des Monitors bewerben. 

Mein Name ist Chris und ich studiere Filmproduktion, habe eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung im Bereich der Mediengestaltung und ich war zeitweise im Online-Marketing Bereich tätig. Dort habe ich bereits viel Erfahrung im Schreiben von Texten für Websites, Blogs und Foren gesammelt. Zusätzlich fotografiere ich in meiner Freizeit, aber auch freiberuflich viel. Aufgrund meines Filmstudiums besitze ich mit der Sony Alpha 7 III eine mehr als vernünftige Kamera für die Video- & Fotografie sowie die geforderten 8 Bilder. Gerne wäre ich auch bereit, neben der Anforderung der 8 Fotos, ein kurzes Video zu diesem Schmuckstück einzureichen. 

Privat befasse ich mich bereits sehr lange mit Computer Hardware und bin mit der Technik rund um den PC bestens vertraut.
An meiner Workstation (Hardware siehe unten) arbeite ich überwiegend mit gängiger Bild- & Videobearbeitungssoftware, zocke aber auch regelmäßig das ein oder andere Spiel (überwiegend Rocket League, Counter Strike: GO & Fifa 19). 

Somit beschränkt sich mein Test überwiegend auf die Themen:

Video- & Fotobearbeitung auf einem 21:9 Seitenverhältnis
           - Multitasking auf hohem Seitenverhältnis
           - Optimierte Arbeitsfläche auf diesem Seitenverhältnis
           - Farbgenauigkeit (durch Farbkalibrierung)
           - Farbraum

Performance während des Spielens:
           - 144 Hz
           - Reaktionszeit von 1ms
           - Crosshair Feature
           - Ghosting & Tearing
           - HDR
           - Allgemeine Darstellungsqualität

Allgemeine Informationen zum Monitor:
           - Verarbeitungsqualität
           - Menüführung
           - Anschlüsse
           - Preis/Leistung
           - Installation
           - Verpackungsinhalt
           - Angebotene Features
           - Screen-Split & Multitasking beim Arbeiten mit nur diesem einem Monitor
           - Verstellbarkeit (Neigen & Höhe)

Hardware zum Testen des Monitors:
- NVIDIA TITAN Xp
- Intel i7 6700K
- 32 GB DDR4 Ram 
- Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
- Windows 10
- Acer XB280HK als aktueller Hauptmonitor für einen Vergleich

Zu erwarten wäre von mir ein Test, welcher sich an den casual/semi-professionelle Gamer, aber auch an fachkundige Video- & Bildbearbeiter wendet. 
Die geforderten Bilder und gegebenenfalls das Video, wären auf einem hohem Niveau, ebenso wie der Testbericht selbst.

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich mit meiner Bewerbung überzeugt zu haben und wünsche allen Lesern und der Redaktion einen schönen Tag!

Weitere Infos zu meiner Person und Arbeiten, sind auf meiner Website Videoproduzent & Filmproduktion aus Frankfurt | CHSVGL einzusehen

Beste Grüße,
Chris aká Ruuler


----------



## cht47 (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hi,
ich verfasse mal meine Bewerbung im Stil meiner Forenposts. 

Subjektiv HDR400 mit meinen Samsung (HDR600) zu vergleichen wäre auf jeden Fall interessant. Ebenfalls die Unterschiede zur Freesync2 Implementierung (wenn es denn welche gibt, zufrieden bin ich mit der "Ultimative Engine" des Samsungs nicht).

Input Lag, Verzögerung etc. könnte ich nur subjektiv testen. Backlight (PWM usw.) könnte ich mit einer Lumix Kompaktknipse fotografieren oder mit meinem Xiaomi Mix und zum Beispiel slow-mo Videos @960fps aufnehmen, aus denen man dann auch ein paar Bilder raus ziehen könnte falls Videos nicht erwünscht sind.

Ich würde den Test erst mal komplett unbefangen starten,  also die erste Woche keine genaueren Specs lesen.

Abgesehen von den Standardtests wie man sie von jedem Youtuber, Website etc. kennt, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen den mal eine Woche lang auf Arbeit zu testen (ist kein Problem). Einfach mal um zu schauen, ob sich das Gerät auch im Büroalltag gut schlägt, denn 1000€ sind echt mal eine Ansage, da erwarte ich einfach ein Allroundtalent. Stört zum Beispiel die Krümmung die noch ein ticken höher ist als beim Samsung? Nervt UWQHD beim Arbeiten?   

Gezockt wird mit dem PC in meiner Signatur, ich würde aber auch die Xbox One X anschließen um das Panel mal mit meinem Philips TV vergleichen zu können.  Die Wii U oder SNES Mini anschließen um das integrierte Upscaling zu testen. Kurz gesagt ich würde ihn überall mit nehmen und alles anstöpseln was einen HDMI/Displayport Stecker hat.

Ordentlich schreiben ist auch bei mir möglich,  ich schreibe täglich mehrere Mails an Partner, Kunden und Mitarbeiter. Vielleicht muss ich dafür einfach nur Outlook öffnen anstatt hier rein zu tippen  

Zum Teststil, ich bin die Kritik in Person, na ja lest meine Forenbeiträge, ich glaube der ein oder andere in der Redaktion wird mich schon kennen (wenn er nicht sogar schon eine e-Mail von mir bekommen hat - ihr lasst mir ja keine Wahl wenn man die Plus Artikel nicht kommentieren kann). Ich suche dabei aber auch nicht zwanghaft nach schlechtem, wenn was gut ist, dann ist es auch gut. 
Evaluierung, Hardwaretests etc. muss ich auch sehr oft beruflich durchführen, dabei habe ich ein gutes Auge fürs Detail. 



PS: darf man nominieren? Der Test von interessierterUser würde mich interessieren (Wortspiel beabsichtigt)


----------



## Cyrix187 (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Leserinnen und Leser, liebes PCGH Team,

gerne bewerbe ich mich für den Test des Gaming-Monitor LG 34GK950F. 

Ich heiße Kevin, bin NOCH 29 Jahre jung  und komme aus Pforzheim. Ich beschäftige mich schon seit etwa 15 Jahren durchweg mit Hardware und kenne mich daher auch gut mit Monitoren aus. Meine Freundin war schon mehr als einmal auf mich sauer und ist der Überzeugung man bräuchte mindestens 6 Augen um 3 Monitore zu rechtfertigen.  Da ich diese aber fast täglich nutze, bietet mir das auch viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. 

Anhand meiner Signatur lässt sich ableiten, mit welcher Hardware ich den Monitor "ran" nehmen kann. Außerdem verfüge ich über eine großes Repertoire an aktuellen Games wie z.B. Devil May Cry 5, Battlefield 1, Rage2 und Sekiro. Online Games die immer wieder kommen beispielsweise World of Warcraft, Overwatch, und PUGB, sowie auch an altbekannten wie The Witcher 3, Crysis um nur einige Wenige zu nennen die mir spontan eingefallen sind. 

Es gibt etliche gute Tests im Internet für PC Monitore und würde mir daher eine eigene Struktur erarbeiten und den Monitor rundum testen, soweit es mir natürlich möglich ist. Ein guter Freund von mir ist ein leidenschaftlicher Fotograf, den ich mir natürlich zur Hilfe nehmen würde. Mit seiner Spiegelreflex werden dabei auch, um es zu untertreiben, heftig schöne Bilder entstehen. Außerdem kann ich mit seiner Hilfe auch Bildbearbeitungssoftware etc. testen.

In jeglicher Schulzeit war ich im Fach Deutsch "sehr gut" und ich schreibe derzeit ein eigenes Buch. Da hier jedes einzelne Kapitel ca. 6000 - 8000 Zeichen hat, ist dies wohl die kleinste Sorge, vorallem wenn man bedenkt wie viel man an einem Monitor testen kann.

Noch haben wir keine Kinder und obendrauf habe ich derzeit ein 3 tägiges Wochenende dank Kurzarbeit... da steht einem guten und ausführlichen Test nichts im Wege. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Cyrix


----------



## Ex3cut3r (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

Joseph mein Name, ich möchte mich heute auch gerne bewerben, kurz zu meiner Person, heiße wie gesagt Joseph, 29 Jahre, und komme aus Hamburg. Habe relativ spät mein Fachabi gemacht 2014 und habe dann eine Ausbildung als Industriekaufmann am Hamburger Hafen begonnen, diese habe ich 2017 abgeschlossen und wurde zu meinen Glück auch hinterher übernommen. In meiner Freizeit zocke ich gerne fast alles querbeet, egal ob SP oder mit MP mit Freunden, einfach abschalten lautet die Devise - Wer kennt es nicht. So einen Usertest sehe ich nicht als Arbeit an, sondern als Glück, es wurde mir einen riesen Spaß bereiten so einen Monitor mal auf "Herz und Nieren" zu durchleuchten. Das witzige ist, naja  nur witzig für mich vermutlich ist, dass ich seit ende 2015 selbst einen 3440x1440 34" Monitor von Samsung mit VA Panel allerdings nur mit 60 HZ besitze (mehr HZ gabs damals noch gar nicht) Das unterscheidet mich vlt. von den anderen ich könnte einen guten Vergleich zwischen "angestaubten" 34" UWQHD und brandneuen 34" UWQHD liefern. 

Natürlich wurde ich auch die Vor-und Nachteile der jeweiligen Panel Technologien ausführlich beschreiben und den Unterschied zwischen Non VRR und VRR erklären und meine Eindrücke detailliert schildern, sowie ob es einen sichtbaren Unterschied der Reaktionszeiten gibt, die Regel ist ja, das VAs relativ langsam sein sollen, dafür wurde ich erstmal beide @ 60 hz betreiben, wenn dies dann abgehakt ist, wurde ich natürlich auch ausgiebig auf die 144hz eingehen.  Alles natürlich subjektiv, aber das ist wohl relativ normal bei einem Benutzer Test.

Ganz wichtig Farben...wie wirken die Farben? Vor allem im Vergleich zum VA? zu Kräfig zu blass oder andersrum? Wurde mich grade selbst in diesem Moment höllisch interessieren gebe ich zu. Ist der höhere Kontrast des VA sichtbar/auffallend oder macht in der Praxis keinen Unterschied, ob man die typischen 1000:1 hat oder wie mein aktueller 2500:1 (kalibriert per X-Rite Colorimeter) Wie ist die Haptik, Qualität der Monitors? Stabil? Oder wackelt irgend etwas? Fragen über Fragen und damit viel "Arbeit" für mich. 

Mein Setup ist relativ potent wurde ich mal sagen, falls es denn überhaupt so wichtig ist:

4770k @ 4,2
16GB DDR3 2400mhz CL11
RTX 2080 @ 2ghz
1TB SSD EVO 850
*iPhone XS Max für Fotos
*
Bild meines aktuellen Setups:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Joseph


----------



## amplifie (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion, 

ich denke, ich begleite ich die PCGH Redaktion, vor allem als stiller Leser, seitdem ich denken kann.  Ich heiße Sebastian, bin 35 Jahre jung und dem Thema, aktuelle  Computer Hardware, mindestens genauso passioniert "verfallen", wie Ihr.  Bild und Ton sind mir besonders wichtig, weshalb ich auch vor einigen  Jahren, ganz spontan, ein Spezial zum Thema "3D Vision und die  Helix-Mod" an euch gesendet habe. Zu meiner Überraschung, habt Ihr  meinen Text sogar tatsächlich veröffentlicht, obwohl der liebe Thilo,  nach eigenen Angaben, den Artikel mit ca. 40 Minuten seiner Lebenszeit,  Redigieren musste.
Aber ich versuche mich jetzt einfach mal kurz zu halten :

Ich bin der deutschen Rechtschreibung bei weitem nicht so mächtig wie  Ihr, aber ich kann Euch versichern, dass ich mit all meinen  (Rechtschreib)-Fehlern, einen sehr fundierten, Übersichtlichen und  natürlich Aktuellen Test zu dem Produkt liefern werde. 
Ich bin ein Herz, Seele und "sag was du denkst", in Form von "ehrlich  währt am längsten" Typ und dehalb mag ich super gerne, das vorgestellte  Produkt von Euch, ganz ausführlich und mit Leidenschaft, für Euch  testen. 

Phuuuu...ich stelle mal wieder fest, ich einfach nicht gut im "Bewerben"! Dafür aber im "machen"... 
Würde mich einfach tierisch freuen - Und ganz ehrlich, wir sind doch alle ein wenig PCGH ...oder?


----------



## maestos (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich bewerbe mich hier um den Platz als Lesertester für den LG Ultragear 34GK950F Gaming Monitor. Ich denke das meine Schreibe Ordentlich genug wäre, sowie mein Technisches Verständnis mehr als ausreichend ist. Zudem habe ich auch noch die Möglichkeit einen Direkten Vergleich mit dem LG 34UC89G zu machen da dieser an meiner Wand hängt. 
Ich werde mich an dieser Stelle kurz halten, und würde mich freuen für diesen Lesertest ausgewählt zu werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion,

in der Vergangenheit habe ich in Eigeninitiative bereits das ein oder andere Forenreview ( z.b. [Review] Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro L - Kunterbunte Qualität!) veröffentlicht und mit dem LG 34GK950F würde ich das gerne fortsetzen. Die Anforderung an einen Lesertest sind mir daher bewusst und auch hochwertige Fotos stellen kein Problem dar.
Neben der Produktpräsentation (Unboxing, Impressionen, Haptik, Ergonomie) würde ich mich auf die drei Bereiche Gaming (Reaktionsverhalten, G-Sync, Ghosting etc), Office/Bildbearbeitung (Farbtreue, Schärfe etc.) und Videocontent (HDR, Judder, Skalierung) konzentrieren. Dazu eine subjektive Bewertung der allgemeinen Darstellung bzgl. Ausleuchtung, Banding, Bildhomogenität usw. geben. Als Vergleich habe ich einen älteren, günstigen FullHD VA-Bildschirm und einen aktuellen OLED-TV, weshalb ich sowohl die Einsteigerklasse als auch Oberklasse gut kenne und den 34GK950F einordnen könnte.

Vor Allem ist mir der wirkliche Einsatz mit echtem Content wichtig, also keine Versteifung auf praxisfremde Testbilder. Diese würde ich zwar ergänzend mit einbeziehen, ich denke aber, dass am Ende eben der praxisorientierte Eindruck zählt!

Testsystem:
-Gigabyte B450 Aorus Pro
-AMD Ryzen 2600
-Geforce GTX1070
-16 GB-RAM
-Sony Alpha 6000 Kamera, Graukarte und Softboxen.

Ich würde mich freuen von Euch zu hören!

Närrische Grüße,
Julian


----------



## Dragonheart666 (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo Stephan und hallo an die restliche PCGH-Redaktion, die Community und 'last but not least' die Firma LG . 
Ich bewerbe mich hiermit um den Test eines LG 34GK950F Gaming Monitors, weil ich mir sicher bin, der richtige dafür zu sein und große Lust habe, das Teil zu testen  .
Ein paar kurze Fakten zu meiner Person. Ich bin 48 Jahre alt und beschäftige mich schon seit 37 Jahren mit PC´s. Zu meinem elften Geburtstag bekam ich meinen ersten Personal Computer, einen Commodore 64. Seitdem folgten viele weitere nebst entsprechenden Monitoren. Aktuell baue ich meine PC's immer selbst. 
Von Beruf bin ich 3D Visualisierer und eines meiner Hobbies ist das PC-Gaming; Rollenspiele, Adventures, Action Adventures, MP- und SP-Shooter, Autorennen sind einige der Genres. 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich die Chance bekäme, diesen hervorragenden Monitor ausführlich zu testen.
Ein paar Worte zu meiner momentan verwendeten Hardware:

- AMD FX 8370 CPU auf einem MSI 990 FXA Gaming Mainboard mit 16GB DDR3-1600 RAM Avexir Blitz Series
- Gigabyte Geforce 1070 Grafikkarte mit 8 GB VRAM
- Aerocool Strike-X 800 W Netzteil
- Acer G276 HL FullHD Gaming Monitor
- Win 7 Pro 64 Bit

Selbstredend würde ich meinen Test mit diversen aussagekräftigen Fotos unterlegen, die das Gerät angemessen präsentieren und die Produktmerkmale entsprechend herausstellen. 
Obwohl ich bisher noch keinen Produkttest verfasst habe, traue ich mir das durchaus zu. Meine Affinität zu Technik und mein langjähriges PC-Hobby prädestinieren mich für diese Aufgabe.

So long, Dragan


----------



## PinchP (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebes PC Games Hardware Team, 

seit langem verfolge ich eure Berichte und bin von deren Qualität sehr überzeugt.
Besonders Eure YouTube Reviews, waren bei der ein oder anderen Kaufentscheidung eine große Hilfe für mich.

Ich freue mich, wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekommen würde, den Monitor auf "Herz und Nieren" zu prüfen.

Meine Ausbildung absolvierte ich bei der Firma Expert, bei welcher ich drei Jahre in der braunen Ware tätig war.
Dort war mein Aufgabengebiet, neue Fernseher, Computermonitore und Hifi Systeme an den Mann zu bringen.
Durch meine Ausbildung würde ich also behaupten, dass der Grundstein zum guten Tester gelegt wurde.

Derzeit absolviere ich ein Studium der audiovisuellen Medien an der Hochschule der Medien in Stuttgart.
Ich befinde mich im fünften Semester und bin es gewohnt, wissenschaftliche Ausarbeitungen zu verschiedenster Hardware der Medienwelt zu schreiben (Computerhardware wie Grafikkarten für unseren 3D Bereich , Kameras, Colour Grading Monitore, etc. ).

Ich würde den Bildschirm natürlich vor allem im Gaming Bereich testen, jedoch auch Photoshop, Autodesk Maya(3D Programm) und DaVinci Resolve(Schnitt + Colour Grading) sind bei mir wöchentlich im Einsatz.

In meinem Besitz befinden sich zwei Samsung S27F350FHU sowie ein Samsung U28D590D.

Den Bildschirm würde ich mit folgendem System testen:
1. Gaming System
- GPU: GTX 1080ti
- CPU: Intel Core i7 8700K 
- Mainboard: MSI z370 A Pro




Da ich über gutes Kamera Equipment verfüge und Fotografie an meiner Hochschule belegte, wird es ein leichtes sein, geeignete Bilder für den Test zu erstellen.
Bei Bedarf würde ich mich gerne dazu bereit erklären, ein Test Video, zusätzlich zum schriftlichen Test, zu drehen.

Kamera Equipment
Sony Alpha 7sii + Zeiss 24-70mm/4.0
DJI Ronin m


Mein Test würde sich in folgende Bereiche unterteilen:

⦁Einleitung 
⦁Unboxing / Verpackung und Lieferumfang
⦁Vorstellung der Spezifikationen
⦁Mein Persönlicher erster Eindruck zu Design und Verarbeitung
⦁Montage und Installation
⦁Kalibrierung
⦁Kontrast und Helligkeit
⦁Farbwiedergabe
⦁Blickwinkel und Vorteile / Nachteile gegenüber Flat Screens
⦁HDR Funktion
⦁144Hz Technik (Test anhand verschiedener Spiele)
⦁Bildqualität bei Filmen 
⦁Preis/Leistung
⦁Persönliches Fazit




Über eine positive Nachricht würde ich mich sehr freuen und drücke allen anderen Teilnehmern genauso fest die Daumen wie mir selbst!


Beste Grüße


PinchP


----------



## crazyz0cker (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Guten Tag wertes PC Games Hardware Team,

auch ich würde mich gerne als Lesertester dieses schicken Exampleres bewerben, weil ich - wie die meisten Vorredner und vermutlich Nachredner - Lust hätte, ihn auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. 

Kurz zu meiner Person: Bin 22 Jahre jung, mache derzeit meinen Master of Science und beschäftige mich mit Technik, so auch mit PCs und jeglicher Peripherie, seit Kindheit an.

Neben den standardmäßigen Aufbau eines jeden Tests, welche bspw. Unboxing, erste Impressionen oder Verarbeitungsqualität beinhalten, würde ich mir detailliert drei Punkte  ansehen:
1: Den Spagat des Ultrawide Monitors in Aufbauspielen wie Anno 1800 oder Civilization und E-Sport Titeln wie CS:GO oder Rocket League (Spielbeispiele orientierten sich an meinen Favoriten). Vorallem im Vergleich zu meinem derzeitigen 1440p, 144Hz und 16:9 Bildschirm.
2: Anwenderfreundlichkeit im Bereich der täglichen Arbeit (Einerseits Studium, also Buch, Skripte, Aufgaben etc. nebeneinander. Anderseits - was wichtiger ist für mich - Programm Entwicklung und Handhabung im Bereich der Pose Estimation und Folgereglungen zusammen mit einem MRK-System)
3: Bildqualität, vor allem bei Filmen in Kombination mit der HDR-400-Unterstützung!

Soviel dazu und um nicht mehr Zeit zu verschwenden,
Euch allen einen Schönen Tag noch.

Daniel Pöschl


----------



## Sn0ops (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebes PC Games Hardware Team,

den LG 34GK950F würde ich sehr gerne von "A" bis "Z" testen. Diesen Gamer Monitor habe ich bereits länger ins Auge gefasst, allerdings hat mich der Preis bis dato abgeschreckt, um ehrlich zu sein..

Kurz zu meiner Person:

Alter:28
Beruflich: kaufm. Angestellt
Mit Technik beschäftige ich mich seit dem 14. Lebensjahr. Zusammenbau von PC´S; Bios Tweaking, Prozessor OC, RAM Timings (speziell beim Ryzensystem) -> alles kein Problem 
Spiele: CS GO, Apex Legends, PUBG, BF 5 , Assassins Creed Odyssey

Das passende Setup für den Test liegt definitiv vor: (ich bin seit 8 Monaten von Intel auf AMD umgestiegen und sehr glücklich mit dieser Entscheidung)

Für den Freesync Kompatibilität mit einer NVIDIA Grafikkarte, wird mir mein Bruder seine GTX 2070 zur Verfügung stellen.

CPU: RYZEN 2700X
RAM: 16 GB G.Skill Flare X (3200 MhZ - CL 14) - Samsung
Mainboard: ASUS Crosshair Hero VII
GFX: Saphire RX Vega 56 + Nitro
Netzteil: Seasonic Prime - 750 Watt 
Kühler:  Artic Liquid Freezer 360
OS: WIN 10 - 64 bit - Pro N - 1709 / 1809 (Dual boot)

Monitor1: Asus VG258QR - 165hz - 25 Zoll (1920x1080) 
Monitor 2: MSI MAG271CQR - 144hz - 27 Zoll (2560x1440)

Kamera: Samsung S7 oder Spiegelreflex , falls notwendig.

Der Ablauf des Lesertest würde ich wie folgt gestaltet:
(Falls Ihr, das PC Games Hardware Team, noch Wünsche für diesen Test hättet, würde ich diesen gerne nachkommen)

1. Einleitung & Spezifikationen
2.Vorstellung des Testsystem 
3.Verpackung und Lieferumfang
4. Aufbau des Monitors + Verarbeitung
5. Farbwiedergabe, Kontrast, Helligkeit , HDR, Colorbandingtest (Berücksichtung der OSD Steuerung)
6. Spieletest* + Inputlag, Tearing, Smearing (Vergleich mit meinen aktuellen Monitoren)
7. Freesync 2 Test mit RX56 Vega + Freesync Test (normal) mit Nvidia 
8. Mein Fazit inkl. Bezug zum Preis

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle eine kleine Anmerkung machen, um euch zu zeigen, dass ich bei demTest besonders akribisch vorgehe.
zu 6* :

Wie Ihr anhand meiner Auflistung der Spiele sehen könnt, liegt der Focus im Ego Shooter Bereich, in welchen ich semi professionell unterwegs bin.
Ich lege besonders viel Wert auf ein perfekt abgestimmtes System mit einem geringen Inputlag. Dieser ist nicht nur durch einen sehr guten Monitor gegeben, sonder auch durch einige Einstellungen im Bios + Windows.

Wie Ihr seht nutze ich die Windows "N" Version (1709 + 1809) vorhanden, welche ich selbst durch ein Feinschliff von Windows Spionage befreit habe inkl. weitere Einstellungen, die das System beschleunigen.

Durch den direkten Monitor Vergleich zum Asus VG258QR, welche einer der schnellsten Monitor auf dem Markt ist (Inputlag + Pixelresponsetime -> siehe Test von prad), bin ich sehr gespannt auf den Vergleich mit dem LG 34GK950F.

Durch den direkten Monitor Vergleich zum MSI MAG271CQR, bin ich auch hier gespannt, wie sich das VA Panel des MSI gegen das Nano IPS Panel des LG 34GK950F schlägt.

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn ich diesen Test für euch, das PC Games Hardware Team und die Community, durchführen kann.

Mit den allerbesten Grüßen
Marc R.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Na dann will ich mich doch auch einfach mal bewerben.
Der Test ist in ähnlicher Art wie mein letzter Test aufgebaut. https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/345994-mini-review-eizo-fs2434.html?highlight=eizo
Dazu kommen noch Vergleiche mit dem Acer XV272UP, Anschluss eine Bluray Players und einer Nintendo Switch, Gsync Kompatibilität mit einer 2080ti und einzelne Tests von testufo.com.
Das PC System besteht aus einem 8600K, 16GB RAM und einer 2080ti.
Kalibriert und überprüft wird mit einem Spyder 5(eventuell Xrite) und Displaycal.


----------



## Ace (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Bereitstellung von gleich 2 so tollen Gaming Monitoren 
Zu mir selber, ich bin Alt arbeite bei der Johanniter-Unfall-Hilfe und mache schon sehr viele Jahre mit PC's herum von OC bis WaKü  in allen Variationen und  deswegen
reihe mich auch mal ein und würde gerne den Monitor auf Herz und Nieren testen.
Angefangen mit dem A wie (A)Unboxing. Bis Z wie..... hat der Monitor das "Ziel" erreicht als Top Gaming Monitor?
Natürlich werde ich genügend zum Monitor schreiben, Fotos machen und zahlreiche Test durchführen, damit die PCGH User
einen guten Eindruck über den LG bekommen und er das Ziel eventuell erreicht hat. 


Meine Hardware besteht aus einem MSI Mainboard mit einem Intel 8600K,16GB Ram, einer Vega 64 mit WaKü
und einem 27"  Acer Nitro VG270UP mit IPS Panel ,144Hz und FreeSync  der dann mit dem LG 34GK950F in den Ring steigen muss.


----------



## BestNoob (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit als Tester für den LG 34GK950F Monitor. Ich würde diesen Monitor wirklich wirklich wirklich gerne Testen da ich Abends gerne Filme schaue, regelmäßig Zocke und ab und zu Grafikdesign mache.
Dank den 144Hz und G-Sync Kompatibilität eignet sich der Monitor perfekt zum Gaming und laut der restliche Daten auch zum Filme schauen und Grafikdesign, zumindest auf dem Papier. 

Ich habe bereits einiges an Erfahrung mit Produkttests und Monitoren. Zuletzt habe ich den Asus VG278Q Monitor genutzt und bereits mehrere Monitore/TV von LG besessen.
Meine Tests sind immer ehrlich und ausführlich detailliert so, dass sowohl Käufer/User als auch der Hersteller etwas davon hat, ohne zu sehr ins Detail zu gehen.

Weitere Details mit sensiblen Informationen sende ich euch per PN zu.

Was wird von mir getestet:
144Hz mit AC Odyssey, R6 Siege, CoD BO4
G-Sync Funktion GeForce G-SYNC Monitors: Manufacturers & Specs
Filme DVD und Blu-Ray so wie online 4K Streams
Ergonomie, Aussehen, Verarbeitung, Bild und Farbe

PC Hardware:
GTX1060 6GB
Intel i5-8600K
Windows 10

Es würde mich wirklich freuen den Monitor für euch testen zu dürfen.


----------



## Chanks (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe PC Games Hardware Community,

bei dem LG 34GK950F handelt es sich um einen Monitor, der momentan nahezu konkurrenzlos am Markt ist. 
Wenn man von direkter Konkurrenz spricht bleiben eigentlich nur der Acer X34P, Alienware AW3418DW und der LG 34GK950G. 
Sowohl der Alienware, als auch der Acer, basieren jedoch auf einer älteren Panelversion als die LG Modelle. Folglich gilt es primär herauszufinden, ob der LG 34GK950F, seinen doch hohen Preis, mit einer entsprechenden Mehrleistung gegenüber der Konkurrenz zu rechtfertigen vermag. 

Hier die Eckdaten meiner Person:

- 23 Jahre alt 
- Student des Wirtschaftsingenieurswesens (Elektrotechnik), der aktuell seine Abschlussarbeit schreibt 
- bereits Praktika in Unternehmen der optischen Sensortechnik

Technikaffin war ich schon in sehr jungen Jahren, bereits in der 3. Klasse, habe ich erste kleinere Programmierversuche unternommen, bis ich im Alter von etwa 13 Jahren in den Bereich der Hardware vorgedrungen bin. 
Mich hat immer eher das Interesse/Achtung vor der Technik selbst und dem theoretisch möglichen angetrieben, als das reine benutzen von Technik. Dadurch bin ich seit langer Zeit auch in der Hackintosh Szene unterwegs und natürlich auch im Bereich des Tweaking. 
PC´s baue ich in kürzester Zeit zusammen, im Umfeld meiner Uni bin ich immer gerne gefragt bei etwaiger Hardware oder Software Problemen. 

Die notwendige Hardware, welche für einen Test eines solch hochwertigen Produktes benötigt wird, sollte verfügbar sein: 

Um den Monitor zu befeuern steht ein PC mit folgenden Spezifikationen bereit:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 5960X @4,3GHZ, 1,12V
RAM: 4x8GB DDR4 2666MHz DR 
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon Vega VII 
Betriebssysteme: OS X 10.13.6, OS X 10.14.6, Windows 10 Professional 64-bit

Gaming und Alltagsmonitor: Acer XB270HUbprz 
Arbeitsmonitor: Eizo ColorEdge CG2730
Vergleichsmonitor: Überraschung! Sollte ich den Test durchführen dürfen, gibt es noch einen 3. Monitor (21:9 3440x1440) zum Vergleich, welcher eine eigene Vergleichskategorie eröffnen wird! 

-> persönliche Erfahrungen mit dem AW3418DW, sowie Acer X34P sind vorhanden. 

Da es sich bei dem Testobjekt um einen Monitor handelt, ist hier natürlich besonders die Qualität der Bilder essentiell. An dieser Stelle kommt es mir zu Gute, das mein Vater im Bereich der professionellen Fotografie aktiv ist, somit steht mir folgendes Kameraequipment zur Verfügung:

Kamera: Sony Alpha 99 II und Sony Alpha 77
 Objektive: Diverse hochwertige, von Makro- bis Teleobjektiv. 

Den Test würde ich wie folgt gliedern: 

1. Einleitung 
2. Spezifikationen und Technik
3. Verpackung und Lieferumfang 
4. Optischer Eindruck und Gehäusequalität  
5. Panel und Backlight (Homogenität, Pixelfehler)
6. Testumfeld + Einrichtung für den Test 
7. Optischer Eindruck und Vergleich der einzelnen voreingestellten Modi 
8. Produktivität: Farbdarstellung, Kontrast, Helligkeit , HDR, Panelanomalien (Vergleich Eizo ColorEdge CG2730)
9. Gaming: Inputlag, Reaktionszeit, Ghosting, Smearing  (Vergleich Acer XB270HUbprz)
10. Vergleich Adaptive Sync mit AMD (Vega VII) und NVIDIA (GTX 1080)
11. Überraschung!
12. Fazit und persönliche Empfehlung 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich anmerken, das ich keinerlei finanzielle Vorteile aus diesem Review ziehen möchte, oder ziehen werde! 
Mein Ziel ist es den Usern einen möglichst verständlichen, realen und neutralen Bericht über das Produkt zu geben.
Besonders wichtig ist es mir dabei, den Monitor auch im Sinne seines Daseins zu bewerten. Dieses Produkt konkurriert nicht mit 240Hz TN-Panels und sollte auch dementsprechend beurteilt werden.  

Es würde mir viel Freude bereiten, diesen Test für die Community durchzuführen. 

Beste Grüße 
Chanks


----------



## Sarin (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bewerbe mich gern für das User-Review.

Erst einmal zu mir: Ich bin 42, Informationstechnischer Assistent und arbeite als Softwareentwickler und Projektleiter. Ansonsten bin ich der typische Familienvater mit einem großen Vorteil. Meine Frau akzeptiert mein Hobby!
Dieses dreht sich natürlich rund um den Computer. Ab und zu zocke ich gern (derzeit hauptsächlich "The Devision 2"), bastel an meinem Rechner und programmiere am Wochenende noch ein wenig. PCGH ist schon seid einigen Jahren mein Begleiter, in Heft-Abo und Online.

Kommen wir mal zur Umgebung, in dem der Monitor betrieben werden würde: Ich bin Besitzer eines Coolermaster C700P mit einiges an RGB, Custom-Wasserkühlung auf einem repräsentativen Schreibtisch. Der Monitor würde - nachdem er in der Grundkonfiguration getestet wäre - mittels Vesa-Halterung an die Wand montiert. Das Innenleben meines Rechners ist übrigens im Groben: i7-8700K, 32GB Ram, EVGA Geforce 1080 FTW, M.2 SSD. Eine AMD-Grafikkarte kann ich mir ausleihen, aber natürlich ist auch interessant ob der Monitor im GSYNC-Compatible-Mode ordentlich performt.

Rein von den Schwerpunkten, die ich setzten würde, würde ich sehr viel Wert auf die Verarbeitungsqualität legen. Pixelfehler in der Preisklasse sind meiner Meinung nach nicht akzeptabel. Andere Punkte sind - gerade bei der Größe - die Regelmäßigkeit der Ausleuchtung. Gibt es hier Blacklight-Bleeding? Ist Schwarz wirklich Schwarz? Ein weiteren Schwerpunkt möchte ich auf den Support legen. Wie schnell bekommt man Hilfe? Ist der First-Level-Support in Sachen Technik fit?

Ach, uns fast vergessen: Ich bin Exildeutscher! Sprich ich wohne in der Schweiz. Falls das ein Problem darstellt habe ich aber auch ein deutsches Postfach und würde mich dann um den Import selber kümmern.


----------



## Marvinx22 (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

ich möchte mich hiermit ebenfalls zum Test des LG 34GK950F Gaming Monitors bewerben.

Ich habe mir die Anforderungen für den Nutzertest durchgelesen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass dieser Test genau das richtige für mich wäre und zwar aus gleich mehreren Gründen.

Ich arbeite privat derzeit an 2 Asus Monitoren in verschiedenen Auflösungen.
Mein Hauptbildschirm ist ein Asus XF270 WQHD Monitor, 144Hz im Zero Frame Design, welcher mir zur Bildverarbeitung sowie zum alltäglichen Zocken dient.
Ich arbeite viel mit Programmen wie Adobe Lightroom, teilweise Photoshop und bin allgemein sehr Bild sowie Fotobegeistert, was ein für mich ausschlaggebender Punkt für die Wahl eines WQHD Monitors war.

Für die Bildverarbeitung denke ich, würde sich ein 4K Monitor deutlichsten besser eignen. Da ich den Monitor allerdings ebenfalls für diverse Spiele verwende, ist die Leistung meiner RTX 2080 leider nicht immer ausreichend um Spiele wie Battlefield 5 auf höchsten Einstellungen, inklusive Raytracing, auf einer 4K Auflösung flüssig zu spielen. Getestet habe ich dies allerdings noch nicht aber vielleicht ergibt sich die Möglichkeit ja alsbald.

Durch meine Fotobegeisterung bin ich ebenfalls in der Lage, gute Bilder von dem Monitor zu erstellen, gegebenfalls nachzubearbeiten falls nötig um das perfekte Bild für den Artikel schießen bzw. liefern zu können. Als Kamera würde ich dann meine Sony Alpha 6300 mit verschiedenen Objektiven verwenden um Weitwinkelbilder oder auch Makrobilder des Monitors machen zu können.

Ein weiterer für mich sprechender Punkt ist meine, wie ich finde, gute Begrifflichkeit, meine Rechtschreibung sowie meine Redegewandtheit um den Artikel mit Leichtigkeit auf 8000 Zeichen füllen zu können. Weiterhin habe ich ein umfangreiches Wissen bezüglich Hardware, Software, Treiber und den dazugehörigen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Ich kenne mich mich der Funktion von FreeSync und G-Sync aus, bin mir bewusst warum ich einen 144Hz Monitor gekauft habe und würde als Curved Monitor Neuling sehr gerne meinen Erfahrungsbericht für PCGH schreiben. Ich denke es wäre sicherlich interessant für Leser, mal aus der Sicht eines Flat Monitor Users schreiben zu können wie sich ein Curved Monitor zu einem Flat Monitor verhält.

Zu meinem Computer Setup:
Grafikkarte: Palit RTX 2080 (OC by me)
CPU: Intel i5 9600k @4,8Ghz
Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Pro Carbon
RAM: 16Gb G.Skill RipJaw 3200
HDD1: 512GB Samsung 970EVO M.2
HDD2: 2TB Seagate 7200


Im Vorraus möchte ich mich schon einmal für das Lesen meiner Bewerbung bedanken und hoffe auf eine Teilnahme am Test.

Mit Freundlichen Gaming Grüßen
Marvin


----------



## palledes (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt fÃ¼r die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion, liebe Community,

gerne möchte ich mich hiermit als Tester für den LG 34GK950F bewerben!

Mein aktueller Monitor ist ebenfalls vom Hersteller LG und hört auf den Namen „LG 27UK850-W“.

Er ist 27 Zoll groß, hat eine 4K-Auflösung (3840x2160 Pixel), 60 Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz und ein IPS Panel im 16:9 Format.

Bisher war ich mit meinem aktuellen Monitor sehr zufrieden. Dennoch gibt es aber auch einige Dinge, die ich vermisst habe oder mir „gewünscht“ hätte und die sich nun im zu testenden Monitor LG 34GK950F wiederfinden.

Das wäre zum einen die (*gesteigerte*) Größe von 34 Zoll, die (*geringere*) Auflösung von 3440x1440 Pixel sowie die (*deutlich höhere*) Bildwiederholfrequenz von 144 Hz.

4K Auflösung auf 27 Zoll ist zwar extrem scharf und detailreich, ist aber für meinen Geschmack von der Bilddiagonale her etwas „zu klein“. Hinzu kommt, dass die 4K Auflösung ordentlich Rechenleistung beansprucht, was sich im Spiel unteranderem in den FPS Zahlen bemerkbar macht. Die 60 Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz tun ihr Übriges, um für ein „nicht gerade flüssiges“ Spielgefühl zu sorgen.

Deshalb frage ich mich, ob nicht auch eine *geringere* Auflösung von QHD (auf dafür deutlich *größerer* Bildschirmdiagonale von 34 Zoll) ausreicht bzw. ob man überhaupt einen Unterschied in der Schärfe und den FPS Zahlen bemerken würde? Interessant wäre auch herauszufinden, wie sich die (*mehr als doppelt so große*) Bildwiederholfrequenz von 144 Hz auf die Flüssigkeit des Spielgefühls auswirkt; geschweige denn, *die Größe* von 34 Zoll sowie das *deutlich breitere* Bildformat?  

Wird man durch diese Einflussfaktoren vielleicht deutlich tiefer in das Spielerlebnis eintauchen können, als zuvor?...

Aber nun ist so ein großer Monitor ja nicht nur zum Spielen da, sondern natürlich auch zum Arbeiten! 

Daher würde mich hier interessieren, wie es mit der Multitasking Fähigkeit aussieht, wie es sich mit den Blickwinkeln und der Farbtreue des IPS-Panels verhält und wie gut es sich allgemein im Alltag auf dem Bildschirm arbeiten lässt. (auch wieder im Vergleich zu 27 Zoll)

Ist der Sprung von 27 Zoll auf 34 Zoll riesig oder wie wird es sein, wenn man plötzlich vor „einer Wand“ von Monitor sitzt?

Fragen über Fragen, die ich mir gerne durch einen ausgiebigen Test des Monitors beantworten würde!

Zusammengefasst sähen meine Testkriterien wie folgt aus:


Unboxing und erster Eindruck
Anschlüsse, Inbetriebnahme und der erste Start
Verarbeitungsqualität
Design und Ergonomie
Test der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und Features wie z.B. Game Mode, HDR, Nvidia Adaptive Sync (FreeSync), Curved etc.
Test des Bildschirm-Menüs
Bildqualität, Auflösung, Blickwinkelstabilität, Helligkeit, Kontraste, Spiegelungen etc.
*Arbeiten und Gaming* auf 34 Zoll: Wie ist das Gaming-Erlebnis mit diesem Monitor? Wie das Arbeiten? Und wie unterscheidet es sich im Vergleich zu meinem 27 Zoll 4K Monitor? (4K 27 Zoll 16:9 *vs.* 34 Zoll 21:9 QHD)
Alltagspraxistest und Fazit
…
 
Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mit diesen paar Worten von mir überzeugen. Ich würde mich abschließend natürlich sehr darüber freuen von euch ausgewählt zu werden, um meine persönliche Wissbegierde stillen zu können!

Meine gewonnenen Erfahrungen mit dem LG 34GK950F würde ich dann in einem ausführlichen Testbericht schildern und selbstverständlich auch mit passenden Bildern ergänzen!

Im Schreiben eines Testberichts bin ich auch nicht ganz unerfahren!

Ein beispielhaften Testbericht von mir (zu meinem aktuellen LG 27UK850-W Monitor) findet ihr hier:
Lesertest LG 27UK850-W - HDR Gaming - Prad.de

Ein weiteres Userreview beispielhaft hier:
[User-Review] Testbericht zum QNAP TS-228A

Die Hardware, um den Monitor auch auf Herz und Nieren testen zu können, ist ebenfalls vorhanden!

*Grafikkarte:* Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH, 8 GB GDDR5X Speicher, 
1x DVI, 1x HDMI, 3x DisplayPort 

Alles in allem steht mir daher nichts mehr im Wege, den LG 34GK950F genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen! Wenn ich einer der zwei Tester sein dürfte, würde mich das sehr freuen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Palledes


----------



## Malachai80 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt fÃ¼r die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo,

nachdem ich Eure Artikel öfters lese und auch immer wieder als stiller Mitleser ins Forum sehe, nutze ich das als Anlass mich zu registrieren. 

zu meiner Eignung:
Schreiben kann ich recht gut, ich schreibe (hobbymäßig) Kurzgeschichten, von denen schon mehrere veröffentlicht wurden. Rezensionen schreibe ich auch oft und gern, auf Amazon sind es 214, ein paar auf Steam, Lovelybooks, etc. Die Rezensionen übersteigen natürlich den Umfang von "super, würde ich wieder kaufen". 
Als Beispiel hier eine Rezension zum Jonsbo RM3: https://www.amazon.de/gp/customer-reviews/R19H6KRFTSG79F?ref=pf_ov_at_pdctrvw_srp
Und zur EVGA GTX 1070 FTW: https://www.amazon.de/gp/customer-r...=cm_cr_getr_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B01HZQVSDO

Auf meiner Website habe ich auch einige Artikel zum Thema PC Technik wie Buildlogs, den Thermal Mod der EVGA GTX 1070 FTW3 oder den Umbau einer GTX 750 auf eine Single Slot Karte für einen HTPC: UEbersicht ueber meine Nerd und Geek Projekte – Autor. Nerd. Vater.

Zum Ablauf des Tests wurde schon viel gesagt, ich denke die Vorgehensweise wir überall ähnlich sein: Unboxing, Anschlüsse, Haptik, Einstellungen am Bildschirm und im Treiber, Bildvergleiche (Schärfe, Bildwechsel, Lichthöfe, ...), Test bezüglich produktivem Arbeiten, Gaming (dabei auch die Performance der Grafikkarten berücksichtigen, also auch die FPS meiner Bildschirme in Full HD, WQHD im Vergleich zu den 3.440 x 1.440 Pixel des LG 34GK950F. Das ganze bei Standardtakten von GPU und CPU, damit es vergleichbar bleibt. ). Der Testbericht besteht dann natürlich aus Text, Fotos, Screenshots  und einem Video.

Folgende Monitore habe ich zum Vergleich:
-ACER PREDATOR XB270HUbprz 27" 2560x1440dpi WQHD NVIDIA G-Sync 4ms IPS
-Acer G257HUsmidpx 64 cm (25 Zoll) Monitor (DVI, HDMI, WQHD 2.560 x 1.440, 4 ms Reaktionszeit, Lautsprecher, EEK B), IPS silber
-Samsung T24C350EW 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED-Monitor (VGA, HDMI, USB, SCART, 2ms Reaktionszeit) Full HD schwarz


Und folgende Systeme (in Kurzform):

AMD Ryzen 2700X
16GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200 Mhz
EVGA GTX 1080 ti SC (Alternativ noch die EVGA GTX 1070 FTW mit Thermal Mod)

i7 3770K
16GB Crucial Ballistix 1866 Mhz
Gigabyte RX 580 8GB

Ich hätte also ein Team Grün und Team Rot zum Testen daheim. An Spielen mangelt es nicht, von aktuellen Titeln wie BFV, Division 2 oder Anno 1800 bis hin zu den alten Klassikern ist alles da. Der Pile of Shame quer durch die Clients ist ... hoch.  Fürs produktive Arbeiten gibt es ebenso reichlich Programme: GIMP, Photoshop, VEGAS, etc.


Ich glaube, was zu sagen war ist gesagt.  Viele gute Reviewer hier, bin in jedem Fall schon auf den Test - wer auch immer ihn machen darf - gespannt.

Viele Grüße
Florian


----------



## LeEichler (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt fÃ¼r die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team und hallo liebe Community,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des LG 34GK950F bewerben.

Zu mir: Ich heiße Patrick, bin 22 Jahre alt und studiere Informatik. Damit sollte es mir nicht schwer fallen den Monitor selbst zu installieren 
Ich nutze meinen Desktop PC meistens zum Surfen, Programmieren und natürlich auch um zu zocken. Hierbei gehören Spiele wie GTA V, Project Cars 2 sowie die Battlefield Reihe zu meinen Favoriten. 
Da ich momentan auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor bin, habe ich mich auch schon durch einige Foren gewühlt und mich zu dem Thema informiert, sodass mir die Stärken und Schwächen der einzelnen Panelarten bekannt sind.

Für den Aufbau des Tests würde ich mich an die klassische Grundstruktur halten. Also zuerst einmal schreiben, was denn so besonders an dem Monitor und diesem „Nano-IPS“ ist. Danach beschreibe ich die Verpackung des Monitors und bewerte dessen Installation. Gibt es hier Komplikationen, oder funktioniert das ohne Probleme? Es wird auch auf die Verarbeitungsqualität eingegangen. Wer sich einen Monitor mit dieser Größe und zu solch einem Preis auf den Schreibtisch stellt, hat sicher gewisse Anforderungen an die Qualität der Verarbeitung. 

Dann gehe ich auf das Panel und die Qualität dessen ein. Wie ist der erste Eindruck? Wie verändert sich dieser nach näherer Betrachtung und längerem Nutzen? Wie gut kann man mit einem Monitor mit diesem Seitenverhältnis arbeiten? Es ist sicherlich ein Traum, wenn man sich in seiner IDE mehrere Klassen gleichzeitig anzeigen lassen kann und dabei noch ein Browserfenster offen hat. Wie verhält sich der Monitor in Spielen, gerade in schnellen Shootern? Gibt es Ghosting, oder andere Beeinträchtigungen, die den Spaß am zocken mindern? Ein Spiel wie Crysis 3, das einen starken Fokus auf die Grafik legt, sieht sicherlich sagenhaft auf diesem Monitor mit dessen Seitenverhältnis aus. 

Zum Schluss schreibe ich ein Fazit, bei dem ich nochmal kurz zusammenfasse, was mir an diesem Monitor gefällt und was mir nicht gefällt. Ich vergleiche den Preis mit der Leistung und schreibe, ob ich den Monitor so weiterempfehlen kann, oder nicht. 

Dies wäre meine Idee für den Test. Ich bin mir jedoch sicher, dass mir in dem Zeitraum so viele Dinge auffallen werden, dass der Test sicherlich um einige Punkte erweitert wird.
Nun noch zu der Hardware, die ich für diesen Test mitbringe.

Mein aktueller Monitor ist ein Samsung SyncMaster 226BW. Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Monitor trotz seines Alters noch immer richtig gut. Andere Monitore, die ich hatte, sind der Acer KG271UA, der zwar schön schnell war, aber sehr schlechte Farben hatte, und der MSI Optix MAG27CQ, der mit seinem VA Panel sehr schöne knallige Farben hatte, aber leider ein extremes Ghosting.

Mein PC ist schon etwas älter und ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die Vorstellung der neuen AMD Hardware, sodass ein Upgrade zwar sehr nah ist, aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr im Testzeitraum stattfindet. Daher sieht mein PC so aus:

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570k
GPU: AMD Radeon R9 280X
RAM: 8GB DDR3

Mir ist bewusst, dass die Hardware vor allem in Spielen etwas schwach sein wird. Da ich mir sowieso einen neuen PC zusammen bauen will bin ich bereit, mir für den Test, eine RTX 2080 zu kaufen und in meinen PC einzubauen. Der Rest wird dann neu bestellt, wenn endlich bekannt ist was AMD zu bieten hat.
Es werden natürlich reichlich Fotos bei diesem Test gemacht. Meine Kamera ist eine Canon EOS 600D. Die Bilder werden also eine gute Qualität haben.

Zum Ende möchte ich mich für das Lesen meiner Bewerbung bedanken und hoffe ein geeigneter Kandidat für diesen Test zu sein.

Freundliche Grüße
Patrick


----------



## wacoda (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo

Auch ich möchte mich gerne für diesen Test des *LG 34GK950F* anbiedern. 

Seid Jahren, ja es ist mir schon fast peinlich, überlege ich immer mal wieder wodurch ich meine drei alten Monitore ersetzen soll. Kann mich aber leider nie zu etwas durchringen.
Ein einzelner 16:9 Monitor kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage. 
Zu sehr habe ich mich an das weite "Panorama" vor mir gewöhnt. Zudem nutze ich, wie wohl viele andere auch, den Computer nicht nur rein zum spielen. 
Nebst der täglichen Flugsimulation und hin und wieder ein simpler Shooter werden Bilder bearbeitet, Filme geschnitten und vor allem mit einem CAD-Programm gezeichnet.

Meine Erwartungen an einen Monitor sind also recht umfangreich und da so ein gekrümmter 21:9 Monitor nicht ganz billig ist müsste dieser möglichst all meinen Anforderungen genügen.

Ein von mir gemachter Test müsste also klären wie sich der Bildschirm in den einzelnen Anwendungen schlägt.
Adäquater Ersatz für ein bestehendes Multi Monitor Setup zum fliegen, gut genug für Bild und Video Bearbeitung und wie verhält es sich mit der Krümmung wenn genaue CAD-Teile entworfen werden?


Alle diese Fragen  würde ich mit einem Test zu beantworten versuchen und das ganze natürlich mit Bildern, die ich mit mehreren Kameras (darunter SLR) machen werde, dokumentieren.
Unter Umständen wären sogar bewegte Bilder dazu Sinnvoll die ich natürlich auch nicht mit einer Handy Kamera drehen würde.

Ich wünsche allen eine angenehme Zeit.


----------



## Mottekus (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Guten Tag Stephan,
Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des UltraGear 34GK950F-B bewerben.
In meinem Besitz befindet sich folgende Hardware:
-	Gigabyte Aorus Ultra Gaming
-	Intel i7 8700k @4,8 Ghz
-	Dark Rock Pro 3
-	Patriot Viper 3200 16 Gb
-	GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
-	System: Samsung EVO 960 M.2 / 250 Gb, Games: 500gb Samsung 850 EVO, Daten: 1Tb Samsung Spinpoint
-	Be Quiet! Straight Power 550 E11 CM
-	Fractal Design R5 PCGH
-	Asus PG279Q
-	Windows 10 1903 64 Bit

-	Ebenfalls vorhanden ist eine PS4 Pro an einem LG OLED B7D


Nun zu den durch euch aufgeführten Zugangsbedingungen:

-	Offensichtlich bin ich Mitglied des PCGHX-Extreme-Forums
-	Erfahrung mit PC-Monitoren ist vorhanden. Ehrlicherweise aber bei weitem nicht so wie bei manch anderem hier
-	Ob meine Schreibe ordentlich ist müsst Ihr anhand dieser Bewerbung beurteilen
-	Digitale Fotos zu erstellen stellt selbstverständlich kein Problem dar
-     Die im Weiteren aufgeführten Bedingungen sind unproblematisch

Vorschlagen möchte ich folgende Kapitel:

-	Unboxing 
1.	Aufbau
2.	Haptik
3.	Bedienung
4.	Installation

-	Vergleich von Spielen

1.	PC (UltraGear 34GK950F vs. Asus PG279Q vs. LG OLED B7D)
a.	21:9 gegen 16:9
b.	144hz UltraGear 34GK950F gegen Asus PG279Q

2.	PS4 Pro
a.	21:9 gegen 16:9
b.	144hz gegen 120hz LG

-	HDR-Vergleich mit PC und Konsole (UltraGear VS LG OLED B7D)

1.	Spiele
2.	Filme

-	GSync Compatible ?

1.	Möglichkeit vorhanden ?
2.	Vergleich mit GSync Asus PG279Q

-	Feature-Tests
-	Auswirkungen der Vergrößerung der Arbeitsfläche (im Vergleich zu 27 Zoll 16:9)
-	Einschätzung der Preis-Leistung
-	Fazit

Abschließend möchte ich mich für euer Lesen bedanken und hoffe auf positive Rückmeldung

Beste Grüße

Martin


----------



## raffnix84 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für den Monitor LG 34GK950F. Ich arbeite beruflich als Programmierer mit Schwerpunkt Web & Systementwicklung daher gehört der Umgang mit Hardware & Treibern für mich zum täglichen Brot. Bereits früh habe ich die Notwendigkeit verspürt das ein Monitor mehr können muss als zu „Brummen“ und zu Flackern und auch durchaus flach sein darf. Bei den damals verfügbaren Größen bin ich schnell auf ein 2 Monitor Setup gewechselt und hier ging der Spaß erst richtig los. Plötzlich wurden Ränder, Lichthöfe, Schatten und Farbtemperaturen ein ganz großes Thema. 2 Identische Geräte mit fortlaufender Seriennummer sind plötzlich doch ganz unterschiedlich, wenn sie nebeneinander stehen gerade was Farbtemperatur und Ausleuchtung angeht. Das war für mich ein großes Stück dem ich nachgehen musste und plötzlich war ich in der Welt von Kelvin, Candela, Lux und Lichthöfen angekommen. Panel Typen mit ihren Eigenarten und Bildwiderholungsfrequenzen waren für mich bereits zuvor ein Begriff, wurden jedoch mit diesem Round-up nochmal präziser.

Inzwischen habe ich mehrere Displays erlebt, von TN über VA und IPS war alles dabei. Lediglich die 60Hz Hürde habe ich bewusst noch nicht gestemmt, weil in der von mir präferierten Größe keine guten Lösungen auf dem Markt sind. Ich betreibe aktuell einen Iiyama Prolite X4071UHSU-B1 40“ Monitor gepaart mit einer 2080Ti und ich bin sehr angetan von diesem Setup. Lediglich die Bildwiederholfrequenzen stören das Gesamtbild. Leider lassen die Asus XG438Q und der Acer CG437KP noch auf sich warten aber sobald sie verfügbar sind werde ich die Lücke schließen. Prinzipiell finde ich es sehr schade das die Industrie uns noch nicht mit OLED Monitoren bedienen kann. Der zurückgezogene DELL Monitor (Ultrasharp UP3017Q) hat mir große Hoffnungen gemacht, kam aber nie wirklich auf dem Markt an und der 22“ Asus ProArt PQ22UC ist mir persönlich zu klein, von dem Preis ganz abgesehen.

Mein Spielverhalten erfordert keinen „Gaming“ Monitor mit 1ms Reaktionszeit da ich nicht kompetitive spiele. Ich gehöre zu den „alten Hasen“ die eher langsamere Titel wie Tomb Raider, Metro, Assasins Creed, Escape From Tarcov und die Anno Reihe sehr zu schätzen wissen. Auch Autorennen und eine Partie CSGO sorgen gelegentlich für eine Abwechslung. Ich spiele selten (ein bis zweimal die Woche), dafür aber ohne Kompromisse, die Grafik muss bis zum Anschlag aufgedreht sein und ich liebe es in den detaillierten Welten zu stöbern und einfach die Grafik zu bewundern. Die 40“ und der relativ kurze Abstand von ca. 80cm sorgen für eine gute Immersion die ich liebe und hoffe in dem Testgerät wieder zu finden. 

Was möchte ich testen:
Ich würde gerne zunächst die Größe und den Curved Radius genauer untersuchen und prüfen wie es wirkt. Auch würde ich gerne prüfen ob es durch die Krümmung zu farblichen Verzerrungen kommt und ob die Breite und Ergonomie im Vergleich zu einem 40“ oder gar 43“ Gerät besser, schlechter oder einfach nur Geschmackssache ist. Im zweiten Schritt würde ich gerne auf die technischen Highlights eingehen. Hier interessiere ich mich sehr für die Farbwiedergabe und die Schwarzwerte. Zu guter Letzt würde ich gerne den Fokus auf die Bildwiederholrate legen und prüfen ob der Monitor das kann was er verspricht und welche Wirkung die 144Hz im Verglich zu 60Hz haben. Ebenso möchte ich die Frage für mich beantworten ob die hohen Herz Zahlen zum Nachteil der Bildqualität erreicht werden und ob sich der Wechsel von 60Hz auf 144Hz als ganzes lohnt. 

Warum eigne ich mich ganz besonders für den Test:
Als PCGH Leser seit Heft Nr. 2 und Abonnent bin ich natürlich mit jeglicher Hardware bestens vertraut . Natürlich ist mir in den vielen Jahren nicht entgangen wie Ihr eure Tests aufbaut und was so alles in einen Test gehört. Dazu kommt noch das ich als Programmierer nicht nur Code sondern auch viel Dokumentation schreiben muss und weiß wie ich einen Text strukturiere damit der Leser nicht den Faden verliert. Natürlich berücksichtige auch den Adressaten sowie dessen Wissensstand bei der Texterstellung. Schlussendlich kann ich auch viel Erfahrung und einen langen Werdegang mit Monitoren seit dem CRT Zeitalter vorweisen. Beim Foto zeichnet sich ein ähnliches Bild ab. Ich interessiere mich bereits seit 2 Jahren intensiv für Fotografie und habe bereits 2 Kurse zu je 14 Doppelstunden abgeschlossen. Ich bin zwar kein Profi, aber der Automatikmodus genügt meinen Ansprüchen schon lange nicht mehr.

Damit wären wir auch am Ende meiner Bewerbung. Die 8000 Zeichen Hürde ist für mich keine Herausforderung da diese Bewerbung alleine über 4000 Zeichen mit sich bringt. Ich hoffe das meine Schreibe Ihnen zusagt und würde mich über eine positive Entscheidung sehr freuen.

Mein aktuelles Setup:
Monitor: Iiyama Prolite X4071UHSU-B1 
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GAMING X TRIO
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill F4-3200C14 
CPU: Intel Core i7 7700K ( Ryzen 3000 kommt )
HDD: Samsung 960 PRO NVMe 2 TB
Foto: Canon 80D ( EFS 17-55mm + EF 50mm Objektiv )

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Euer raffy


----------



## Remoscha (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo, Hallöchen & Guten Morgen,
ich würde sehr gern an den Lesertest der 2 Monitore teilnehmen, 
zur Zeit habe ich einen LG 34UC89G der mit 144 HZ und 35 zoll zwar eigentlich sehr gut ist, aber leider kein HD verarbeiten kann, 
außerdem kommt er mir trotz meiner NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti (im Doppelpack) manchmal etwas ruckelig rüber, 
die Gtx hat zwar einen Gsync Ausgang, aber die Monitore und Spiele sind ja neuerdings meißtens meistens kompatibel 
und außerdem kann ich so besser den Unterschied erkennen, 
dann habe ich letztes Jahr meinen davor genutzten PC, der zwar immer noch gut ist, nur eben leider nicht um die neuesten Games auf Ultra zu spielen, 
meinen Sohn gegeben, der hat sogar eine AMD Karte on Board, da kann man das auch noch vergleichen,
kurz zu mir: seitdem ich 1995 meinen ersten PC kaputtgespielt habe besorge ich mir alle paar Jahre, wenn es meine Rente erlaubte, immer das neueste was zur Zeit auf den Markt ist, 
ich hab also schon einige PC´s und Monitore verbraucht, 
da ich EU Rentner bin verbringe ich relativ viel Zeit am PC; manchmal an die 2 Tage am Stück, und hab also ne Menge Zeit zum Spielen und zum testen,
vielleicht wollt ihr uns -mich und mein Sohn- ja als Tester verpflichten, dann haben wir beide endlich einen vernünftigen Monitor (und meine Freundin kann dann den Alten haben!) 
wünsche allen einen super Sonntag und vor allen geht wählen -ich laß mich extra von meinen Sohn im Rollstuhl zur Wahlkabine fahren-

super Grüße von Remo


----------



## czk666 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich würde sehr gerne den Monitor testen. Ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres einen neuen PC zusammengestellt. Er besteht aus einem Ryzen 2600X, einer Vega 56 Pulse und 16GB RAM. 
Ich habe daher denke ich die notwendige Leistungsfähigkeit um diesen Monitor auszureizen.

Ich spiele momentan noch nur in Full HD, bin aber schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem Upgrade. Ich bin seit meiner Kindheit passionierter Gamer. Ich spiele Sportspiele, Rennspiele, Ego-Shooter, Adventures, ...

Ich mach auch Musik, Bild-und Video Bearbeitung an meinem PC. Meine Partnerin ist Leidenschaftliche Hobbyfotografin und kann mir mit den Fotos helfen. 
Ich habe eine Freundin, welche als Redakteurin arbeitet. Sie kann mir ebenfalls bei dem Verfassen dieses Artikels behilflich sein. 

Ich würde den Monitor u.a. auf folgende Aspekte hin testen:
Verarbeitung, mitgeliefertes Zubehör, Optik, wie machen sich HDR und das breitere Bild beim Spielen und arbeiten, Tearing, Ghosting, Clouding, macht sich die hohe Hertz Zahl angenehm bemerkbar. 

Chris


----------



## beren2707 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich um den Lesertest des LG 34GK950F bewerben!

Lange Zeit hat es mich sehr gereizt, ein 21:9-Display zu erwerben, da einerseits randloses Betrachten von Filmen im 21:9 Format möglich ist, andererseits in vielen Spielen aufgrund des breiteren Sichtfelds die Immersion wächst. Jedoch scheiterten meine damaligen Pläne an der üblicherweise geringen Auflösung, niedrigen Bildwiederholfrequenz sowie unzureichenden Unterstützung in Spielen. Da sich diese Probleme mittlerweile sowohl angesichts des Testkandidaten als auch der medialen Berücksichtigung von 21:9-Auflösungen in Tests in Luft aufgelöst haben sollten, bin ich an einem Test des Monitors äußerst interessiert. Zum Vergleich würde ich meinen BenQ XL2735 heranziehen.

*Testsystem (mehr Details in der Signatur):*


Core i7 4770K @ 4,5 GHz
Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse @ UV+OC
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
Mushkin Blackline DDR3 32GB 2400 MHz
Samsung SSD 830 256GB SSD + Crucial BX 100 1TB
be quiet! E10 500W
Gelid DarkForce
BenQ XL2735
 
*Mein Test würde vmtl. folgendermaßen strukturiert sein:*


Montage und Verarbeitung, Eigenschaften des Geräts
Ergonomie, Blickwinkelstabilität, Farbtreue etc
Spieletest (Unterstützung des Seitenverhältnisses in älteren und neueren Spielen; Vorteile/Nachteile in gängigen Genres (Shootern, Rennspielen, Echtzeitstrategie, Action-Adventures, Jump 'n Runs etc.))
Sondertest zu Motion Blur Reduction, Black Stabilizer und FreeSync in CS:GO (als Beispiel für kompetitive Spiele)
Filmtest (neben Blu-rays auch Netflix und amazonPrime)
Bildbearbeitungstest
Office-Test
Separater HDR-Test (geeignete Spiele und Filme vorhanden)
Fazit (Auflistung und Abwägung der Vor- und Nachteile, Einschätzung des P/L-Verhältnisses etc.)

Als Deutschlehrer an einem bayerischen Gymnasium und mehr oder minder versierter Lesertester sollte mein Stil weiterhin den Anforderungen genügen. Auch qualitativ hochwertige Photos sind dank DSLR mit reichlich Zubehör nach wie vor möglich. 

Ich würde mich wirklich äußerst darüber freuen, wenn ich für den Lesertest dieses Monitors berücksichtigt werde.

MfG
beren2707


----------



## M3lmac (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls um den Lesertest für das Produkt "LG 34GK950F" bewerben!

Kurze Zeitschleife meinerseits: früher hatte ich zunächst einen Gaming-NB und bin dann dazu übergangen mir ein eigenes System zu erstellen welches ich nun wie folgt aufliste:
⦁ Intel Core i7 4770K 4x 3.50GHz
⦁ 16GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2666
⦁ 6GB KFA2 GeForce GTX 1060 EX OC
⦁ Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
⦁ 2x Crucial MX500 SSD
⦁ Monitor "Acer XZ271UA" (und mein alter LG W2261VP)

Meinen Testszenarien würden wie folgt ausfallen:
⦁ Aufbau der Monitore (+ Spezifikation)
⦁ persönlicher Eindruck (Verarbeitung, Design usw.)
⦁ Vorteile / Nachteile der Monitore (Blickwinkel usw.)
⦁ kurzer Ausschweifer zur 144Hz Technik (was steckt dahinter, wie zeigt sich das? usw.)
⦁ Aufbau der Monitore (Haptik usw.)
⦁ Spieletests
⦁ Fazit

Qualitative Fotos würde ich mit meiner Spiegelreflexkamera machen. In selbigen könnte man ein Bildbearbeitungstest nachschieben. 

Sicherlich ist mein System nicht mehr "en vogue" aber sollte für die o.g. Testszenarien ausreichend sein.


MfG
M3lmac


----------



## Arndtagonist (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redakteure,
liebe Community,

seitdem ich meine alte Grafikkarte gegen eine Vega 56 getauscht habe, liebäugel ich mit der Anschaffung eines neuen Monitors (jetziges Modell: Asus VG248QE). Das liegt zum einen daran, dass dieser zwar 144Hz bietet (die ich mit der Karte in E-Sport-Titeln auch wunderbar befeuern kann), aber nur ein TN-Panel besitzt, dessen Farben ich bis heute nicht zufriedenstellend eingestellt bekomme, und passend zu meiner alten GTX 970 eine FullHD-Auflösung bietet. Hinzukommt zum anderen, dass ich damals beim Kauf noch recht unwissend war, so dass das Modell weder Free- noch G-Sync beherrscht, da ich Ersteres aufgrund meiner Nvidia-Karte nicht benötigte und mir Letzteres zu teuer war.

Bis auf die Refreshrate haben beide Monitore kaum etwas gemein und das ist auch der Grund, warum ich mich als Tester gut eignen würde. Ich kann Parallelen ziehen, wie es ist, mit und ohne Freesync zu spielen, was die Blickwinkelstabilität wirklich ausmacht, ob man einen Unterschied in der Reaktionszeit bemerkt, wie sich die Bildqualität der Paneltypen unterscheidet (besonders mit HDR), wie das Gefühl von einer geraden Form gegenüber eines gebogenen Displays ist, wie sich die Farbtiefe auswirkt usw. Unglücklicherweise musste ich aber auch bereits negative Aspekte kennenlernen, wie tote Pixel, Backlightbleeding oder auch Banding, so dass mir diese Dinge auf jeden Fall auch auffallen würden. Gleiches gilt für äußere Dinge, wie die Verarbeitungsqualität, Lieferumfang etc. Bisher konnte ich diese positiven wie auch negativen Aspekte meist nur bei Freunden oder in Einzelaspekten an anderen heimischen Geräten wahrnehmen, so dass ich zwar über Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich verfüge, ein direkter Vergleich aber immer vor dem Hintergrund meines aktuellen Geräts erfolgen würde. 

Handwerklich bin ich in der Lage, ohne fremde Hilfe einen Monitor in Betrieb zu nehmen, da ich dies schon häufig in meinem Leben getan habe (wer seinen eigenen Computer zusammenbauen kann, wird an dem Anschließen der Peripherie nicht scheitern). Apropos Hardware: Diese ist dazu in der Lage, den Monitor zu befeuern und auch die erforderlichen FPS zu erzeugen, um bspw. Free-Sync zu testen bzw. bei entsprechenden Einstellungen die 144 Bilder pro Sekunde zu erzeugen, um das obere Limit auszutesten (abgesehen vom UFO-Test, den jeder Computer schaffen sollte). Meine Hardware im Einzelnen:

Gehäuse: Fractal Define R4 
Netzteil: Seasonic FOCUS+ Gold 550W 
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5 
RAM: 16GB Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 
Prozessor: Intel i7 4790k 
Grafikkarte: Powercolor Vega 56 Red Dragon 
Datenträger: Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB und Crucial MX 500 1TB

Es sei an dieser Stelle auch angemerkt, dass ich Spiele verschiedenster Genres besitze (Tomb Raider, Resident Evil 2, Tropico, CS:GO etc.), die es mir auch softwareseitig ermöglichen, alle angesprochenen Aspekte in unterschiedlichsten Szenarien genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Zudem wird der Monitor mehrmals die Woche für Office-Anwendungen genutzt und ebenfalls unter diesem Aspekt bewertet werden.
Ich besitze zudem neben einer „ordentlichen Schreibe“, wie man diesem Text ohne Weiteres entnehmen kann, auch bereits Erfahrungen beim Verfassen von Produktrezensionen (meine jetzige Tastatur stammt bspw. aus einer von Mindfactory gestifteten Aktion). Ebenfalls scheue ich nicht vor dem Verfassen längerer Texte zurück und bin in der Lage, diese übersichtlich zu gestalten sowie zu strukturieren. Zwar besitze ich keine High-End-Kamera, sondern nur eine für den Urlaub zugelegtes Modell von Sony, habe aber nichtsdestotrotz ein Auge für Details und mir ist bewusst, welche Informationen in den Fokus eines Bildes gehören, wie man die Schärfe einstellt und scheue auch nicht vor mehreren Aufnahmen bzw. Versuchen zurück, um das perfekte Bild zu schießen. Zudem beherrsche ich den Umgang mit Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen, um die Aufnahmen weiter zu optimieren.

So sehr ich mir auch wünsche, dass ich ausgewählt werde, drücke ich allen anderen die Daumen und bedanke mich für die Aktion!


----------



## EvilTaiga (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie gerne ich den Monitor mit meinem vergleichen möchte, ich kenne die Unterschiede auf dem Papier, aber ich würde es zu gerne direkt vergleichen können  

Aber vorerst ein paar Dinge zu mir: Seitdem ich 12 bin, bin ich ein totaler Technik Fan, ich schraube schon seit 18 Jahren an meinem PC herum und bin auch der erste Ansprechpartner bei Freunden und Familie, wenn es um Elektronik geht, egal ob es nun um den Erwerb, ums anschließen oder Probleme geht. Zudem zeichne ich seit inzwischen 8 Jahren am PC, daher ist mir eine sehr genaue Farbwiedergabe wichtig, nach Möglichkeit soll es aussehen wie auf dem Papier. Geschrieben habe ich schon immer sehr viel und ich bin auch überzeugt davon, gut schreiben zu können, zumindest wurde ich schon öfter für Produkttests ausgewählt, für Media Markt durfte ich schon 3 Produkte testen, bei Bose waren es inzwischen 4 und für Medion durfte ich erst vor kurzem das 2. Produkt testen. 

Meine Hardware besteht derzeit aus einem Asus B350 Plus Mainboard, einer Ryzen 7 1700X CPU, 32 GB Ram von Corsair, einer Asus GTX 1060 Turbo und einer AverMedia LG2 Capture Card. Mein 2. PC ist im Großen und Ganzen derselbe PC nur von MSI, allerdings mit nur 16GB Ram und einer Ryzen 5 2600er CPU. Dazu kommen noch Kleinigkeiten wie HDMI Splitter und Switch, einer PS4, eine Switch und 2 Monitoren. 

Und bei den Monitoren kommen wir nun zu dem Punkt, warum ich so unfassbar gerne diesen Monitor testen möchte: Ich habe den großen kleinen Bruder von dem LG 34GK950F und zwar den LG 34GK950G, angeblich soll der G besser sein, auch wenn der F mehr Hz besitzt und ich würde gerne in der Praxis sehen, ob man die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden überhaupt mitbekommt oder ob es einfach so geringe Unterschiede sind, dass es nur auf dem Papier unterschiedlich ist. Den Unterschied zwischen 120 Hz und 144 Hz kriege ich zum Beispiel nicht wirklich mit, mein 2. Monitor ist der LG 24GM77 und der hat 144 Hz, aber die 22 Hz mehr sehe ich nicht bzw. kriege ich nicht wirklich mit. 

Ich habe den 34GK950G auch noch nicht lange, für ihn schreibe ich auch gerade eine Rezension (allerdings nicht wie hier auf Wunsch, sondern für mich), wenn ich ausgewählt werde, würde ich also gleich beide Rezensionen hier veröffentlichen und dazu noch einen Vergleich zwischen den beiden aufstellen, sofern gewünscht, um damit auch so Fragen wie hier zu beantworten: LG 34GK950G oder LG 34GK950F 

Das war es dann soweit von meiner Seite, jetzt heißt es nur noch Daumen drücken


----------



## phoenix86 (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,
hallo LG-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des Monitors LG 34GK950 bewerben.
Vorab ein paar Dinge zu mir, ich bin 33 Jahre alt, gelernter Mechatroniker und von Kindertagen an beschäftige ich mich mit Hardware und Gaming.
Da ich immer noch ein ein Fan von Druckmedien bin, bin ich auch langjähriger PC Games Hardware Abonnent und habe erst vor kurzem auf digital umgestellt (der Umwelt wegen ).
Ich beschäftige mich, wie schon erwähnt sehr viel mit Hardware und habe auch schon die ein oder andere Review, auch hier im Forum verfasst.
Zudem betreibe ich auch Produktfotografie als Hobby, was mir bei meinen Reviews zu Gute kommt.
Durch meine berufliche Tätigkeit als Techniker im Qualitätsmanagement bin ich ausführliches Dokumentieren und technisches Schreiben gewohnt.

Als ich mir vor gut einem halben Jahr meinen Viewsonic XG2703-GS gekauft habe, habe ich mich damals bewusst gegen einen 34" Widescreen-Bildschirm entschieden.
Sollte ich für den Test ausgewählt werden, bin ich tatsächlich gespannt ob ich mich richtig entschieden habe oder ob ich nicht doch besser zu einem Widescreen-Modell hätte greifen sollen.
Hier könnte der LG-Monitor Überzeugungsarbeit leisten  

Meine Review-Unterteilung für den LG 34GK950F sähe wie folgt aus:

1. Verpackung und Unboxing
2. Verarbeitung und Haptik
3. Konnektivität und Standards
4. Bildeigenschaften (stehend und bewegt)
5. Vergleich zum Viewsonic XG2703-GS in Spielen
6. Impressionen und Fazit

Meine mir zur Verfügung stehende Hardware:

- Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero (X370)
- AMD Ryzen 7 2700X @4,25GHz
- 16GB RAM CL14-14-14-34
- Asus ROG Strix 1080A8G
- ViewSonic XG2703-GS, 27"

Weitere Details zu meinem System findet ihr in der Signatur.
Bilder würde ich mit meiner Canon EOS600D (mit versch. Objektiven) machen, um eine gute Auflösung und Detailaufnahmen zu gewährleisten.
Außerdem besitze ich eine größere Spielesammlung um hier genreübergreifend unter verschiedenen Gesichtspunkten zu testen.

Zudem besitze ich einen Monitorarm mit Schreibtischhalterung und könnte hier auch testen in wie weit sich das Spielgefühl ändert,
wenn man den Monitor einmal anders als gewohnt befestigt.
Besonders interessiert mich auch die Möglichkeit den Monitor als G-Sync Compatible zu betreiben und hier mögliche Unterschiede zu meinem
Viewsonic heraus zu arbeiten.

Zu guter Letzt möchte ich mich noch bei Euch und natürlich LG für die Möglichkeit ein 1000€ Gerät testen und möglicherweise behalten zu dürfen bedanken.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück mit ihrer Bewerbung für diesen tollen Test.

VG 
phoenix


----------



## knastbruder (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PC-Games Hardware Team,

mein Name ist Lisa M. und ich wohne in Dresden. Ich habe ein Informatikstudium begonnen, doch das Leben hatte eine andere Idee für mich. Dessen ungeachtet interessiere ich mich natürlich weiterhin für Computer- und Hardwarethemen. In meiner Freizeit widme ich mich meinen eigenen kleinen Projekten, vor allem im Bereich der Video- und Fotobearbeitung. Dabei kommen Adobe Photoshop und Adobe After Effects zunehmend zum Einsatz und sind für meine Arbeit essentiell. Meine große Leidenschaft ist jedoch die Erstellung von Animationen. Es ist daher nicht verwunderlich, dass 3ds Max von Autodesk für mich das wichtigste und am häufigsten verwendete Programm ist. Aktuell arbeite ich an einem weiteren Intro, welches für meine Videos dienen soll. Des Weiteren modelliere und animiere ich selbstentworfene Charaktere. Für dieses Vorhaben braucht man ein gewaltiges Maß an Rechenleistung. Dementsprechend bevorzuge ich derweil, auch aus Kostengründen, AMD Ryzen Prozessoren. Meine Hardware setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

•	Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X 8x 3,40GHz So. AM4
•	Mainboard: Asus ROG Strix X370-F Gaming AMD X370 So.AM4 DDR4 ATX
•	Arbeitspeicher: 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM 
•	Grafikkarte: Asus STRIX-GTX970 bzw. Asus STRIX-GTX1060
•	Monitore: LG Flatron L227WT (22“) und ASUS VH232T (23")

Die Voraussetzungen könnten besser sein, insbesondere die zwei älteren Monitore stoßen langsam an ihre Grenzen. Demzufolge wäre der LG UltraGear Gaming-Monitor ein enormes Upgrade. Bei solch kostenintensiven Anschaffungen, ist es wichtig sich vorher intensiv mit der Materie zu beschäftigen. Dank euch bin ich immer über die wichtigsten Hardwaretrends informiert. Seit Jahrzehnten bin ich ein stiller und treuer Leser euer PCGH-Artikel. Darüber hinaus interessiere ich mich vorwiegend für die Geschichte der Silicon-Valley Konzerne wie Intel, AMD, Nvidia, 3dfx etc. Ein weiterer Anlass für die benötigte Hardware ist meine große Freude am Zocken. Meine derzeitigen Favoriten sind Overwatch, Word of Warcraft und Anno 1800. Es ist für mich eine ideale Abwechslung vor und nach der Arbeit. 

Diese diversen Hobbys sind zugleich mein Dilemma: Momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Monitor, der einen guten Kompromiss zwischen der Videobearbeitung und dem Zocken bildet. Bei diesen verschieden Anforderungen kann man sich nicht nur auf einen Testbericht verlassen. Je nach Testmodell, sogar innerhalb der Baureihe, gibt es große Unterschiede. Daher möchte ich euch mit ein paar Gedankenspielen verdeutlichen, was vor dem Kauf eines Monitors zu beachten ist:

Vor- und Nachteile des AH-IPS-Panels von LG:
•	Wie ist die Farbtreue? 
•	Was für ein Betrachtungswinkel hat dieser Monitor? 
•	Gibt es ein akzeptables Blacklight-bleeding?
•	Wie wirkt sich die Reaktionszeit aus (G2G, hier 5 ms)?

Vor- und Nachteile einer UWQHD-Auflösung: 
•	Was für Software bzw. Spiele werden unterstützt?
•	Wann stößt meine Hardware an ihre Grenzen bei einer >2K-Auflösung?
•	Inwiefern bietet dieser Bildschirm eine bessere Übersicht beim Arbeiten bzw. Spielen?

Welches Format: 
•	Weshalb ein Seitenverhältnis von 21:9 (ultrawide)? 
•	Gibt es die Möglichkeit in ein neues Spielerlebnis einzutauchen?

Wölbung ja oder nein - curved oder flat? 
•	Explizit beim Arbeiten mit 3ds Max, wo es auf die Darstellung von geraden Linien ankommt. 

Muss es ein ultrawide Monitor sein oder reichen doch mehrere preiswerte Monitore?
•	Einer der Vorteile von zwei Bildschirmen kann die Übersicht sein. Bei ultrawide Monitoren gibt es jedoch inzwischen Software bzw. integrierte Monitoreinstellungen für virtuelle Bildschirmaufteilungen.

Wie ist der Unterschied bei 144 Hz? 
•	Inwieweit macht sich dies bei der Bildschärfe in schnellen Spielen bemerkbar?
•	In welchem Maß beeinflusst es positiv das Spielgefühl?

Lohnt sich FreeSync 2 HDR?
•	Endlich keine „Tearing“-Effekte und keine Input Lags mehr? 
•	Bei einer nativen Auflösung von 3440 x 1440 (UWQHD) kann es bei einigen Spielen zu FPS-Einbrüchen kommen. Was kann da noch FreeSync 2 HDR bewirken?
•	Warum HDR 400?

Während der Testwochen würden meine Schwerpunkte vor allem bei der Praxistauglichkeit des Monitors liegen. Die zuvor genannten Kriterien würden dabei als Basis fungieren. Zudem würde ich ausgiebig testen inwiefern sich der Monitor für meine Gamingleidenschaft und meine Video- und Bildbearbeitung, sowie Erstellung von Animationen eignet. Was ihr bei mir leider nicht erwarten könnt ist ein weiteres „Unboxing“-Video, da lege ich keinen großen Wert drauf. Natürlich muss Ergonomie, Design, Material und Verarbeitung passend sein. Ich als Tester möchte der Community zeigen was mit dem Monitor alles möglich ist und welche Stärken und Schwächen ich ausfindig machen kann.
So das war’s von meiner Seite, ich drücke mir mal die Daumen! 

Liebe Grüße,
Lisa


----------



## bronko_grobkoernig (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hii ihr,
da ich langjähriger Freund von Computerspielen bin und bei mir mit dem Alter auch immer mehr das Verlangen wächst die Technik dahinter zu kennen und zu verstehen bin ich öfters auf eurer Seite unterwegs.
Da sich der Wunsch nach einer neuen Rechenmaschine in mir in letzter Zeit mehr und mehr regt sind die Besuche häufiger geworden und somit bin ich auf das Gewinnspiel für den LG Gaming-Monitor gestoßen.
Tja...wie kann man bei so einem Preis schon widerstehen, aber viel wichtiger ist: mit welchen Eigenschaften kann ich bestechen, damit ihr mir diesen Test anvertraut?
Ich bin derzeit Doktorand im Bereich Simulation und Modellierung, habe also schon den ein oder anderen wissenschaftlichen Text verfasst und eine analytische Herangehensweise ist mir nicht neu.
Da ich schon mit dem Segen/Fluch geboren wurde kein Produkt kaufen zu können, ohne mich vorher umfangreich darüber zu informieren, zu vergleichen und dessen Stärken und Schwächen abzuwägen, sind mir Produkttests nicht fremd.
Das ein oder andere Mal durfte ich sogar selbst die Feder schwingen und eine Lesertest verfassen: Beispielsweise ein 5000 Zeichen Exemplar zu einem Monitor aus dem Hause Dell. Insofern bin ich mit Inhalt, Struktur und nötigem Hintergrundwissen für solch einen Text vertraut.
Meine bescheidene Hardware, mit der der Bildschirm in Betrieb genommen werden soll besteht aus einer übertakteten Asus ROG Strix GTX 1060 mit 6GB, einem i5-2500K und 8GB RAM.
Auch wenn die guten Stücke kein State of the Art mehr sind, sollten Sie doch in der Lage sein genügend Frames durch den DisplayPort zu jagen um zu schauen was in dem Bildschirm steckt und ob Freesync hält, was es verspricht.
Ich würde mich freuen für euch den Test zu machen, da es - neben dem Behalten der Komponente natürlich - einfach unglaublich Spaß macht ein neues Produkt auf Herz und Nieren unter die Lupe zu nehmen, Schwächen aufzudecken, sich von brillianten Farben überraschen zu lassen und Erledigtes auf seiner Checkliste abzuhaken.
Viele Grüße an die PCGH-Redaktion und viel Glück an alle!


----------



## dau_proofed (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Moin Leute, 

gern möchte auch ich mich bei diesem Lesertest bewerben. Kurz zu mir, ich heiße Clemens, bin 30 Jahre jung und arbeite als IT'ler in einem Softwareunternehmen. Ich selbst habe mir bereits ein schickes Gaming Setup zusammengestellt (siehe unten) und bin nicht wie viele andere hier auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor. Meine Motivation den *LG 34GK950F* zu testen liegt vielmehr darin, herauszufinden in wie weit sich mein *Dell Alienware AW3418DW* im Vergleich schlägt. Besonders Interessant für mich und vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen unter euch ist, dass seit neustem auch *Nvidia GPUs Adaptive-Sync an FreeSync Monitoren unterstützen* und ich so *G-Sync* am Dell und *Adaptive-Sync* am LG in der Praxis testen und vergleichen kann. Auch die Bildqualität durch das neuere Panel und die Farbtiefe von *10bit (8bit mit FRC) und HDR beim LG* gegen *8bit beim Dell* sind für mich weitere Beispiele, die mein Interesse an diesem Lesertest geweckt haben. Eigentlich wollte ich mir damals schon einen _10bit IPS Monitor mit G-Sync, ab 120Hz und UWQHD Auflösung_ fürs zocken und Bilder bearbeiten holen, jedoch gab es zu dieser Zeit leider noch keinen solchen Monitor auf dem Markt. 

Meinen Bericht möchte ich als eine Art Vergleichstest wie folgt aufbauen: 

*1. Einleitung 
2. Technische Details LG 34GK950F vs. Dell Alienware AW3418DW 
3. Lieferumfang, Optik, Verarbeitung und Ergonomie des LG 34GK950F 
4. Funktionsumfang und Besonderheiten des LG 34GK950F 
5. Ausführlicher Praxischeck im Vergleich LG 34GK950F vs. Dell Alienware AW3418DW
5.1 G-Sync vs.  Adaptive-Sync an einem FreeSync Monitor in Spielen  
5.2 120 Hz vs. 144 Hz
5.3 Bildqualität sowie 8 bit vs. 10 bit mit HDR 
6. Persönliches Fazit*

Wie es zu einem guten Leser-/Vergleichstest gehört, möchte auch ich viele anschauliche Bildern und Videos einbinden, welche ich mit meiner Canon 100D + Canon 24mm & 40mm Pancake Objektiv aufnehme. 
Leider besitze ich selbst keine professionellen Bildschirmkalibrierungswerkzeuge/-geräte und kann daher nur auf diverse Programme wie den EIZO Monitor Test oder den Blur Busters Monitor Test zurückgreifen. 
Ich bringe außerdem Erfahrung im Schreiben von Hardwaretestberichten mit und fühle mich auch in der Lage, ausführliche Inhalte auf den Punkt gebracht und leserlich in einen Testbericht darzustellen. 

Hier ein Beispiel eines meiner Testberichte aus der Vergangenheit: 
*[User-Review] CM Storm Quick Fire XTi:* https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...view-cm-storm-quick-fire-xti.html#post7784470

Hier noch mein Gaming Setup: 
* Monitor:*  Dell Alienware AW3418DW, 34" (210-AMNE) 
* Prozessor:*  Intel i7 6700k @4,5 GHz 
* Mainboard:*  Asus Maximus VIII Hero
* Arbeitsspeicher:*  Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR4 @3600 Mhz
* Grafik:*  Zotac GTX 1080 AMP

Zum Schluss möchte ich mich bei *PCGH* und *LG* noch herzlich für diesen Lesertest, das damit verbundene Vertrauen und diese Möglichkeit bedanken.


----------



## 9Strike (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Im Moment verwende ich als Monitor einen "Crossover 27 FAST". Hinter dem Namen versteckt sich ein importierter 27" Korea Bildschirm mit WQHD, 144 Hz, Freesync und einem IPS-Panel. Davor hatte ich einen Full-HD Bildschirm mit einem 60 Hz TN-Panel.
Im Grunde habe ich bis auf HDR alles schon mal irgendwo ausprobiert, und kenne auch die wichtigsten Eckpunkte bei Monitoren. 

Ich kann mich noch gut an den Sprung von meinem altem, blassen TN-Monitor auf meinen aktuellen Monitor erinnern, und das obwohl mein Panel "nur" unkalibrierte B-Ware mit Pixelfehlern ist. Mich würde interessieren, ob das "Nano" in Nano-IPS wirklich etwas gegenüber einem "normalen" IPS-Panel bringt, oder ob das nur Marketing ist.

In meinem PC sitzen aktuell eine R9 290 und ein i7 3770K (alle Komponenten bei sysProfile).
Im Grunde komme ich mit meiner Karte im Moment unter WQHD noch ganz gut zurecht, wenn man etwas mit den Grafikeinstellungen spielt. Bei rund 30% mehr Pixeln wird sich das vermutlich ändern, vermutlich kommt dann eine Navi in den Rechner. Ich bin nicht jemand, der unbedingt alle Regler auf Ultra stellen muss, einfach damit sie auf Anschlag sind, da der optische Unterschied für die zusätzliche Leistung doch eher gering ist. In meinem Review würde ich auch der Frage nachgehen, ob man mit einer High-End Grafikkarte aus 2013 noch gut auf UWQHD spielen kann, oder ob da dann doch zu große Einschränkungen bei den Grafikeinstellungen vorgenommen werden müssen.

Tatsächlich habe ich etwas gerechnet, da die Hawaii GPU ja nur DisplayPort 1.2 unterstützen: mit 10bit reicht die Bandbreite nur für 116 Hz, mit 8bit für die vollen 144 Hz. Laut AMD sollen ja alle GPUs die Freesync 1 unterstützen auch Freesync 2 HDR unterstützen - trotzdem ist das Unterfangen durchaus ein Abenteuer, allerdings bin ich bereits mit CRU vertraut und damit bestens gerüstet.
Ich würde in meinem Review die Bildqualität zwischen 8 und 10 bit vergleichen, so wie der Einfluss der Farbtiefe auf den "HDR-Effekt". Lohnen sich die in meinem Fall 28 zusätzlichen Hz gegenüber der höheren Farbtiefe, auch wenn das Panel nur mit FRC arbeitet?

Am meisten spiele ich CS:GO, dort ist die Bildqualität nebensächlich, das wichtigste ist die Reaktionszeit. Ich spiele aber auch öfters mal ansehnlichere Spiele wie Witcher 3, Tomb Raider oder Skyrim (mit Mods), wo ich regelmäßig die virtuelle Umgebung bestaune.

Als Physikstudent darf ich häufiger Laborberichte schreiben, ich bin also geübt darin Dinge verständlich auf den Punkt zu bringen. Ich kann auch Bilder in angemessener Qualität machen.


----------



## Bebo24 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,


ich besitze mit dem ASUS PB328 schon einen schönen großen 32"-Monitor mit 2560x1440 Auflösung und bin mit diesem auch sehr zufrieden. Dennoch bewerbe ich mich aus folgenden Gründen für den Lesertest:

1. Hatte ich nie einen expliziten Gaming-Monitor, und es würde mich doch einmal sehr interessieren, ob der Unterschied von einem 144Hz-Monitor zu den z.B. 75Hz meines ASUS wirklich deutlich spürbar ist. Testen würde ich das wohl in StarCitizen Star Marine (max. in Full HD und mit VSync off, sonst ist es eh zu lahm mit meiner GTX1070), Apex Legends, Mass Effect Andromeda und wahrscheinlich noch ME 3 (um richtig Tempo auf die FPS zu kriegen), aber meine Sammlung gibt auch viele andere Titel her falls es bestimmte Wünsche geben sollte 
2. Das gleiche gilt für das Adaptive-Sync: Ich hatte nie einen Monitor der so etwas konnte (leider kam der LG Electronics 32GK850F-B für mich zu spät auf den Markt), also würde ich das G-Sync-Ready gerne mal live auszuprobieren!
3. Der direkte Vergleich eines 3440x1440 34" curved Widescreen gegen meinen geraden 32"-Bildschirm mit WQHD - muss ich mehr dazu sagen?
4. Last but not least inwiefern ein IPS-Panel mit HDR ein merklich besseres Bild liefert als ein VA-Panel ohne HDR. Ich behalte meine Monitore gewöhnlich recht lange. Der Vorgänger meines ASUS war für fast 10 Jahre ein Samsung SyncMaster 2693HM. Für die damalige Zeit gehörte er mit 26" zu den Riesen, war dank TN-Panel (für einen Allrounder) echt schnell  aber leider aus heutiger Sicht in der Bildqualität echt lausig, auch wenn ihm die damaligen Tests recht gute Noten gaben. Jedenfalls wäre es für mich schön zu sehen, ob die neuen Panel mit HDR quasi die nächste Evolutionsstufe der Bildqualität bei Bildschirmen darstellen! Leider kann ich auch was die Bildqualität angeht nur subjektive Wertungen abgeben, da mir für objektive Tests das dazu nötige Equipment fehlt.
5. Weil ich sehr an PC-Hardware interessiert bin und gerne "Herumprobiere" - oder eben Teste. Ich hoffe mein Schreibstil ist ebenfalls erträglich, eine Probe dazu findet Ihr hier: [Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Im Vergleich mit Scythe Kabuto 2, Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 und Intel-Kühler


So, ich hoffe ich konnte Euch überzeugen. Und falls nicht gratuliere ich jetzt schon einmal den Gewinnern dieses phantastischen Lesertests!


Herzliche Grüße

Benedikt


----------



## Dan Kirpan (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe PC Games Hardware Redakteure und Redakteurinnen,
​ hiermit möchte ich mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben. Ich bin 28 Jahre alt, studiere Informatik und interessiere mich schon seit meinem 12. Lebensjahr für Computerhardware. Seitdem begleitet mich dieses Hobby und ich finde viel Freude in der Beschäftigung mit PCs. Die Historie meiner Monitore beginnt bei einem 14 Zoll CRT Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 800x600, reicht über einen 19 Zoll TFT mit 1280x1024 und geht weiter über einen 27 Zoll Monitor mit 1920x1080 Pixeln. Da ich noch zwei Brüder habe, mit denen ich viele Spiele zusammen spiele, habe ich schon einige Monitore und unterschiedliche Displaytechnologien wie TN, IPS und VA gesehen und kenne folglich die Vor- und Nachteile dieser Displaylösungen.​ ​ Dieser Test hat mein Interesse geweckt, da ich schon lange nach einem guten 21:9 Monitor suche. Ich benutzte eine zeitlang den LG 34UC79G-B (34“, 2560x1080, 144 HZ, IPS, Adaptive-Sync), allerdings war mir die Pixeldichte doch etwas zu gering, besonders, wenn man so wie ich, viel am PC liest. Ich habe den Monitor deshalb an meinen Bruder weitergereicht und nutze aktuell einen Asus MG248Q (24", 1920x1080, 144 HZ, TN, Adaptive-Sync).​ ​ Im Prinzip habe ich einfach darauf gewartet, dass man im 21:9 Bereich die höhere Auflösung von 3440x1440 auch mit 144 HZ bekommt, denn seitdem ich das erste mal einen 144 HZ Monitor verwendet habe, hat mich die Technologie dermassen beeindruckt, das ich nicht wieder zu 60 HZ zurückkehren wollte. Aus diesem Grund freue ich mich, das es einen Lesertest mit einem Monitor gibt, der genau die Spezifikationen aufweist die mich interessieren.​ ​ Den Monitor würde ich in zwei Hauptkategorien testen und zwar im 2D-Desktopbetrieb als auch im 3D Spielebetrieb. Hierbei würde ich alle Spiele ausprobieren, die ich aktuell spiele, wobei Apex Legends, Risen, World of Warcraft und insbesondere Star Citizen zu nennen wäre. Ich erhoffe mir besonders in Star Citizen eine große Immersion von einem solchen 21:9 Display in Kombination mit den 144 HZ und der hohen Auflösung. Ich bin sehr gespannt wie die Spiele auf mich wirken werden, vorallem im Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen 16:9 Monitor.​ ​ Die Gliederung meines Tests würde ich ungefähr so gestalten, wobei natürlich in der Testphase noch neue Themen aufkommen werden:​ 
*1. Unboxing des Monitors*​ 1.1 Monitor und Zubehör​ 1.2 Erläuterung der allgemeinen technischen Details

*2. Test im 2D Desktopbetrieb*​ 2.1 Vergleich des IPS Panels mit meinem TN Panel​ 2.1.1 Blickwinkelstabilität 
2.1.2 Farbtreue ​ 2.2 Auflösungsvorteil der 3440x1440 zu 2560x1080 sowie zu 1920x1080​ 2.3 8 Bit vs. 10 Bit – Wie groß sind die Unterschiede?​ 2.4 Erklärung der FRC-Technologie​ 2.5 HDR Funktionen bei Videos​ 2.6 21:9 im Office Betrieb, besser als zwei Monitore?
​ *3. Monitorqualität in Spielen*​ 3.1 21:9 in Spielen. Stärken der Immersion und Vorteile des breiteren Sichtfeldes​ 3.1.1 Star Citizen 
3.1.2 Apex Legends 
3.1.3 World of Warcraft 
3.1.4 Risen 1 – 3 ​ 3.2 Wie ist die Bildqualität in Spielen?​ 3.3 Test der Display HDR 400 Funktionalität​ 3.4 Vergleich von Freesync vs. Freesync 2 HDR
​ *4. Fazit und Gesamteindruck*​ ​ Vermutlich fallen mir im Laufe des Tests noch ein paar interessante Dinge ein, über die ich schreiben kann, aber das wäre erstmal der vorläufige Überblick.​ ​ Die Bilder mache ich mit einer Nikon D750 (Vollformat Sensor) die eine wirklich gute Bildqualität produziert. Meine Computerhardware sollte diesen Monitor gut bewältigen können:​ ​ *CPU:* Ryzen Threadripper 1950X​ *GPU:* AMD Radeon RX Vega 64​ *RAM:* 2 x 16 GB DDR4-2666​ *SSD:* Samsung SSD 850 Pro 1 TB​ ​ Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich diesen Monitor testen darf.​ ​ Mit den besten Grüßen​


----------



## asus1889 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Gelöscht


----------



## chris-gz (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

ich melde mich heute aus dem schönen sonnigen Ulm, direkt von der Arbeit ( da hat aber einer Mut ), nur um euch meine Bewerbung zu überbringen. Wo fange ich nur an... Mein Name ist Chris, ich komme aus der Umgebung Ulm und nicht nur meine Hobbys drehen sich um IT, Technik, Gaming, Hardware und co., nein auch meinen Beruf habe ich in diese Richtung gewählt. Mein Alter beträgt 29 Jahre ( LÜGE!) ... ok 34 und eigentlich stört es mich nicht . 

Warum bewerbe ich mich. Ganz einfach, weil ich wie bereits erwähnt, Spaß an Technik habe, ich sehr gerne schreibe und ich denke, das ich über ausreichendes Equipment, sowie Know-How verfüge, um einen solchen Test durchzuführen. Deshalb berate ich auch so gerne im Komplettrechner-Zusammenstellungsbereich hier im Forum. Und was ich nicht weis, das lerne ich und bin dabei auch sehr verbissen. Meine eingesetzte Hardware steht in meiner Signatur, daran ändert sich nur noch der RAM unter Umständen. Hier fehlt nur mein WQHD 27 Zoll 144 (165) Hz ASUS PG278QR, den ich hier auch gerne an einigen Stellen als anschauliches Vergleichsobjekt hernehmen würde. Die Fotos entstehen dann mit einer DSLR. Hauptsache gut ausgeleuchtet und auf den Punkt.

Kurzer Einblick in mein Testvorhaben.

1. Unboxing und Vorstellen des Zubehörs.
2. Vorwort was wird getestet mit kurzen Erklärungen der Testfelder.
3. Test mit Inhalten wie: 
- IPS - Wieso fällt der Helligkeitsverlust aus schrägem Blickwinkel hier geringer aus. Wie gut schlägt sich der LG!
- GSYNC / Herz / FPS - Wie hängt was zusammen, was kann der LG!
- Vorteile von Widescreen / 21:9 / UHD usw. Was bringt mir das beim Arbeiten, Zocken, Bildbearbeitung und co.
- uvm

Letztendlich wie bei jedem Test, gibt es ein kurzes Fazit mit einer Kaufempfehlung, sofern empfehlenswert. Meine Art dabei ist es, die technischen Hintergründe auch im Hintergrund zu belassen. Wo es nötig ist wird erklärt und mit Werten um sich geworfen. Aber auch der unerfahrene Leser, der einfach nur einen guten Monitor sucht, soll seinen Blick nicht gelangweilt abwenden. Die Mischung macht es hier, würde ich sagen. 

Ich würde mich enorm über eine PN von euch freuen und hoffe endlich mal Glück bei so einem Auswahlverfahren zu haben. Jedenfalls wünsche ich euch und auch allen Forenusern noch eine schöne Woche. 

Viele liebe Grüße

Chris

Edit: Mir fällt gerade ein... ich hätte im Testzeitraum sogar mein 10 Jähriges Jubiläum bei PCGH ^^. Nette Nebensache .


----------



## Pascal3366 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Einen wunderschönen Nachmittag,

liebes PCGH-Team, 
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den PCGH Lesertest des LG 34GK950F-b.

Ich liebäugel mit dem neuen LG 34GK950F-b bereits seit dem Release.
Der Monitor ist recht teuer doch leider bietet aktuell kein anderer Monitor das was der LG kann.
35 zoll Ultrawide, 144Hz, FreeSync2, HDR,  Flicker-Free Backlight (was mir sehr wichtig wegen meinen empfindlichen Augen ist).
Nach diesen Specs hatte ich lange gesucht bis LG endlich diesen Monitor released hat.

Mein System ist leider nicht mehr auf dem aktuellsten Stand, doch wollte ich seit einiger Zeit erstmal den Monitor upgraden.
Aktuell ist seit ca 8 Jahren ein LG D2342P in Betrieb (1080p, 60hz, TN).
Diesen Monitor wollte ich seit einiger Zeit bereits ablösen, konnte mich aber nie für einen neuen Monitor entscheiden bis LG den 34GK950F-B rausgebracht hat.
Dieser Monitor hatte mich auf dem Papier bereits seit Anfang überzeugt und ich frage mich nun wie der Monitor sich in der Praxis verhält. 
Deshalb würde ich ihn gerne testen.

Mein aktuelles System umfasst einen FX-8350 der auf einem Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z steckt mitsamt 16 GB DDR3 RAM aus dem Hause SK Hynix, sowie eine EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified.
Dazu habe ich noch eine AIO Wasserkühlung und eine 1TB Samsung 840 Evo SSD.

Zu meiner Peripherie gehört eine Roccat Kone XTD und eine Ducky Shine 7, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin.

Betriebssystem: Debian 9


Über eine Nachricht von euch würde ich mich sehr freuen und ich hoffe sehr für den Monitor Test ausgewählt zu werden.


Liebe Grüße

Pascal.


----------



## L-Thomsen (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo Stephan, hallo PCGH Team,

vielen Dank für die immer wiederkehrenden Lesertests. 

Auch ich würde gerne eines der beiden Schätzchen testen.

Kurz über mich, ich bin 28 Jahre alt und komme  aus dem echten Norden von Deutschland (wir zählen hier eure  Punkte).
Gelernt habe ich den Beruf als Fachinformatiker mit der Fachrichtung Systemintegration.  Ich arbeite als Systemadministrator bei einen großen deutschen Gesundheitsunternehmen.

Bildschirme sind für mich eines der wichtigsten Bestandteile eines Computer Setups. Stimmt die Anzeigequalität vom Bildschirm nicht kann die Grafikkarte eine noch so schöne Grafikpracht berechnen. Ist das Bild schlecht ausgeleuchtet, der Kontrast zu schlecht oder die Farben ausgewaschen und verfälscht, leidet die Atmosphäre von Filmen und Spielen stark. Hätte ich die Wahl zwischen einen Mittelklasse Bildschirm und einer High End Grafikkarte und umgekehrt, würde ich mich immer für den besseren Bildschirm entscheiden.

Derzeitig ist ein Samsung C32HG70 mit HDR, QLED, eine WQHD Auflösung und Freesync 2 mein Hauptbildschirm. Mit dem Gerät bin ich sehr zufrieden, wünsche mir ab und an jedoch eine höhere Auflösung und eine gleichmäßigere Ausleuchtung. 

Folgende Tests würde ich für den Lesertest des LG 34GK950F-B durchführen:

- Allgemeine Haptik und Ergonomie
- OSD Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und Bedienung
- Ausleuchtung und Blickwinkelstabilität
- Farbtreue vor und nach Hardware-Kalibrierung (mittels Datacolor Spyder 5 Pro)
- Ist der Bildschirm G-Sync Kompatibel?
- Vor- und Nachteile von 21:9 gegenüber 16:9
- Schafft der Bildschirm den perfekten Spagat zwischen guter Spiele-Perfomance und einer hellen Farbentreuen Darstellung?
- Was taugt HDR400 ?
- Alles was mir während des Tests noch auffällt

Folgende Hardware steht für den Test zur Verfügung:

PC:
AMD Ryzen 2700
Geforce RTX 2080
16GB DDR4 3600MHz
1TB NVMe PCIe SSD

Colorimeter:
Data Color Spyder 5 Pro

Kamera und Zebehör:
Canon 80D
Diverse Tageslichtlampen 
Kamerastativ

Viele Grüße
L-Thomsen


----------



## eXilitY (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Community!

Name: Patrick
Alter: 34
Wohnsitz: Wolfsburg

Privat beschäftige ich mich sehr viel mit PCs, was nicht wirklich verwunderlich ist durch meinen Beruf. Meine Aufgaben sind dort ganz unterschiedlich von Beratung der Kunden bei Hardwarekauf, bis hin zum Maßgeschneiderten Systemaufbau. Auch gehört der Bereich der Werkstatt dazu.

Auch freue ich mich immer wenn Freunde mit Ihren PC-Problemen zuerst mich Fragen, anstatt ihren PC direkt zu einer PC-Werkstatt bringen. Ob Hardware oder Software spielt für mich dabei keine Rolle. Auch stelle ich Freunden gerne neue Systeme zusammen, und sollten Sie sich entscheiden das System so zu übernehmen, baue ich dieses System dann auch Komplett zusammen.

Warum möchte ich unbedingt den LG 34GK950F testen?
- Einen aktuellen Gaming Monitor auf Herz und Nieren testen
- Einen Vergleich zu meinem 35" 100Hz (1440p) Bildschirm ziehen.
- Einen Vergleich zu meinem 32" 144Hz (1440p) Bildschirm ziehen.
- Unboxing Video + Aufbau
- Da ich denke dass ich das nötige Know-how für solch einen Test mitbringe
- Nähere Information weiter unten bei den Testprioritäten

Mein Testsystem [Gaming]

• OS: Windows 10 Pro - 64-bit
• CASE: Thermaltake The Tower 900
• PSU: Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 850W
• MOB: MSI Z370 Gaming M5
• CPU: Intel Core i9-9900K @5.3Ghz (Direct Die)
• GPU: Nvidia GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Founders Edition (BIOS-MOD)
• FAN: Alphacool Custom Loop (separate GPU/CPU)
• RAM: Apacer Blade 32GB DDR4-3600 CL16
• M.2: Western Digital Black 500GB @System
• M.2: Western Digital Black SN750 1TB @Gamez
• HDD: Western Digital Black 6TB @Filez
• Audio: Creative Sound Blaster ZxR

Meine Testprioritäten in der Übersicht:

- Unboxing (mit Video?)
- Bedienungsanleitung (Hilfreich oder nicht, für ungeübte)
- Präsentation des LG 34GK950F
- Features Vorstellung
- Verarbeitungskontrolle
- Lautstärkencheck (eventuelles brummen)
- Aufbau des Bildschirms
- Ersteinrichtung (OSD)
- Wie gut funktioniert HDR
- Lässt sich G-Sync aktivieren (Kompatibel)
- Diverse Spieletests (Steam über 2700 Spiele) + Origin, uPlay und Co.
- Bildbearbeitung
- Videobearbeitung
- Office Anwendungen
- Fazit

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## 2p_ (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion und liebe Leser,
hiermit möchte ich mich für den Test des LG 34GK950F bewerben. Seit nun über 20 Jahren ist Zocken ein Teil von mir und schon immer war ich mir des hohen Stellenwerts eines guten Monitors bei der Zusammenstellung meines Setups bewusst. Angefangen bei kleinen Lanparties mit Freunden wurde natürlich stets der leistungsstarke CRT Monitor mit viel Zoll und noch viel mehr Hz über die Dorfstraßen gehievt. In den nächsten Jahren war dann der Samsung Syncmaster 2233rz, der erste Flachbildmonitor mit 120 Hz, mein treuer Begleiter auf Lanparties durch ganz Deutschland. Danach folgte der Benq XL2420t, welcher Anfang dieses Jahres durch den LG 27GK750F mit 240 Hz ersetzt wurde.
In den ganzen Jahren konnte ich folglich schon so einige Monitore auf Herz und Nieren testen. Wenn Sie also einen authentischen und leidenschaftlichen Lesertest wollen, der den LG 34GK950F sowohl auf seine ultimative Spieletauglichkeit als auch auf den Gebrauch im Alltag bis ins allerletzte Detail unter die Lupe nimmt, dann bin ich der Richtige.

Mein aktuelles Setup setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:
MSI B450 TOMAHAWK AMD B450
AMD Ryzen 5 2600 6x 3.40GHz (oc @ 4.0Ghz)
16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Dragon V2
Lioncast LK 20 mit Cherry Brown Switches / Logitech Pro Wireless Maus und den LG 27GK750F 240 Hz Monitor

Bei dem Test würde ich insbesondere den Inputlag, die Reaktionszeit, AMD Freesync und die Farbwiedergabe des IPS-Panels hervorheben. Dabei kann ich immer wieder den Vergleich zu dem LG 27GK750F ziehen und so meinen Test noch ein wenig interessanter gestalten. Spiele wie Counter-Strike, Quake, PoE, Diablo III, Starcraft II, PUBG, Last Epoch uvm. würden getestet.
Mit meiner Nikon D5100 mach ich darüber hinaus auch super Fotos


----------



## Eragoon (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PC Games Hardware-Team!

Ich bin Matthias und absolviere momentan ein Studium der Medizininformatik an der BTU Cottbus. Auch ich möchte es der Schar der Bewerber gleichtun und mich in die Gunst der Redaktion einschmeicheln.
Durch meinen Studiengang und meiner weniger computeraffinen Mitbewohner werden meine grauen Zellen gefordert und auf der anderen Seite meine grauen Haare gefördert.

Monitore sind für mich mit Abstand die ergonomisch bedeutendste Komponente an einem Arbeitsplatz – Grund genug für eine ausgeprägte Abneigung gegenüber Lichthöfen und eingeschränktem Blickwinkel eines TN-Bildschirms. Auf der anderen Seite ist für mich als Spieler eine hardwarebedingte, unpräzise Railgun eine Schmach. 
Ein Monitor, der den Spagat zwischen Darstellungsqualität und Schnelligkeit meistert, ist mir bisher nicht unter die Augen gekommen – und ich bezweifle, dass der LG 34GK950F meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird.

Dennoch erhoffe ich mir die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, welche endlich mein ungleiches Bildschirmtrio in den Ruhestand schickt. Während ich meinen Eizo Forris FS2333 als reinen Office- und Grafikmonitor nutze, unterfordere ich einen Samsung P2250 als Anzeige für Dokumente und Tutorials. Komplettiert wird diese bucklige Kombination mit einer klassischen Kathodenkanone namens Iiyama Vision Master Pro. Neben ihrem Einsatzzweck als verzögerungsarmes Shooter-Spielgerät dient sie mir als Referenz für Inputlag-Messungen.

Abseits der Zockerei muss sich das gekrümmte Testgerät auch beim Modellieren in Blender bzw. SolidWorks und beim Zeichnen mit einem Wacom Intuos Pro behaupten.
Ein deutliches Augenmerk werde ich auf die Screen-Split-Fähigkeit werfen. Meine Arbeitsphysiologie wurde jahrelang auf getrennte Bildschirmabschnitte koordiniert; nichts wäre mir unangenehmer als in einer Zeile mit 80 cm zu schreiben oder programmieren.

Vor zwei Jahren kam ich in den Testgenuss des Acer XR341CK. Sein LM340UW2-Panel wusste mich mit seinen Ghosting- und IPS-Glow-Effekten nicht zu begeistern. Da der LG-Bildschirm mit seinem LM340UW5-Panel eine Evolutionsstufe weiter ist, dürfte sich hoffentlich auch die Leistung verbessert haben.

Neben den schon erwähnten Kriterien werde ich auch Stromverbrauch, Mechanik, Anschlüsse und alle wichtigen Merkmale der Bildqualität mithilfe meines Eizo Colorimeter unter die Lupe nehmen. 
Ganz besonders freue ich mich auf High-Speed-Aufnahmen um Inputlag und Nachzieheffekte festzuhalten.

Mein aktuelles System:
- AMD Ryzen 5 2600
- MSI B450M Mortar
- Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR4-3200
- Samsung SSD 860 Evo
- Eizo Forris 2333, Samsung P2250, Iiyama Vision Master Pro 454

Kamera:
- Casio EX FH 20


Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Dark-Blood (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Auch ein Servus von mir aus dem schönen Bayern. 
Zunächst ein großes Dankeschön an die super Möglichkeit die Ihr uns hier bietet. 
Auch ich möchte mich hiermit um den Test bewerben. 

Aktuell besteht mein Testsystem aus folgenden Komponenten: 

Monitor: LG 34UC79G-B
Mainboard:  ASUS ROG Z370-I
CPU: I5 8600k geköpft
RAM: 16GB G-Skill 3000
GPU:  EVGA GTX 1080 ti
SSD: Samsung 960 EVO 500GB
Netzteil: BeQuiet SP 550 

Meine Monitorhistorie ist leider etwas länger geraten und umfasst folgende Modelle: 
Samsung Syncmaster 24"
ACHIEVA Shimian QH270
LG 29UM58-P
Acer Predator XB1
und diverse weitere Zweitbildschirme.

Diese ist auch der Grund warum ich mich für den Test bewerben möchte, denn bisher ist einfach nicht DAS Modell dabei. 
Hier verspreche ich mir aber vom 34GK950F wirklich viel. Ich weis es wird negative Punkte geben. Hier ist aber die Frage, wie überzeugend ist das Gesamtpaket? Dafür würde ich folgende Punkte abarbeiten: 

Typische Panel Themen wie: 
Backlight Bleed, IPS Glow, Blickwinkelstabilität, Homogenität, Kontrast, Farbraumabdeckung (inkl. Farbkalibrierung), Farbabweichung 

Allgemeine Betrachtung:
Ergonomie, Stand, Mount, Anschlüsse, Verarbeitungsqualität, Panel Qualität, Pixelfehler / Staubeinschlüsse, Coating, ODS /Einstellungen / Aufbau 

Und ich würde ihn in den drei typischen Szenarien test:
Desktop: Lesbarkeit, Multitasking 
Spiele: G-Sync Unterstützung, Flickering, Reaktionszeit, Schlieren, UFO-Test, 21:9 Unterstützung
HDR in Spielen und Filmen: Farbwiedergabe, Unterstützung

Um den Test so professionell als möglich zu gestalten, stehen mir eine Spiegelreflex Kamera, sowie ein Spyder zur Verfügung.
Der Monitor muss sich dabei immer meinem aktuellen Modell stellen. 

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen den Test schreiben zu dürfen. 
Wünsche aber allen Kandidaten viel Glück.


----------



## Quantor (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion, 

hiermit möchte auch ich mich auf den Lesertest bzgl. des LG34GK950F bewerben. 

Ich bin 48 Jahre alt und arbeite mittlerweile als Contractor/freiberuflicher Systemanalyst. Davor war ich jahrelang im IT-Management eines multinationalen Konzerns tätig. Zu meinen früheren Aufgabenbereichen gehörten unter anderem auch umfangreiche Hardwaretests und deren Dokumentation für Standardisierungs- und Freigabeverfahren von Komponenten/Systemen innerhalb des Unternehmens. 

Sollte ich die Chance bekommen einen dieser Monitore testen zu dürfen, wäre ich durchaus in der Lage die PCGH-Leserschaft mit technischen Details, einer Abhandlung über unterschiedliche Panel-Typen und deren Vor- und Nachteilen und ähnlichem verbal zu erschlagen. 

Dies wäre allerdings NICHT meine Herangehensweise an einen User-/Lesertest. Denn für technisch detaillierte Tests gibt es genug Profis mit entsprechendem Testequipment wie die PCGH- oder PRAD-Redaktionen. 

Daher würde ich technische Details nur am Rande und wenn nötig abhandeln und mich eher auf einen Erfahrungs-/Usability-Bericht fokussieren, der unter anderem die folgenden Punkte klärt: 

-Unboxing (Was wird geliefert, wie ist es verpackt)
-Ersteindrücke (Optik, Verarbeitung / Qualität)
-Inbetriebnahme (findet man sich auf Anhieb zurecht, ist die Dokumentation ausreichend)
-Ergonomie (sind die Bedienelemente/der Hub  leicht zugänglich, wie gut lässt sich der Monitor persönlichen Präferenzen anpassen, findet man sich gut in den Einstellungen zurecht, usw.)
-Erfahrungen und Eindrücke in verschiedenen Anwendungsszenarien, wie z.B. Gaming, Movies, Office, Fotobearbeitung, CAD, Blender, u.v.a. 
In diesem Zusammenhang wäre es recht spannend die folgenden Punkte zu klären: Farbwiedergabe, HDR400, Gaming-Verhalten mit einer AMD Karte (Freesync  2 !) und mit einer Geforce (G-Sync kompatibel?), Reaktionszeit. Tauglichkeit des Bildschirmformats in verschiedenen Spielegenres (Shooter, Action-RPG, Adventures, Strategiespielen, Rennsimulatoren) und die durch die Wölbung entstehende Immersion, usw.  Auch der Unterschied beim Gaming zwischen meinen alten 60Hz und den 144Hz des LG-Monitors würde mich brennend im direkten Vergleich interessieren. 

Am wichtigsten wäre für mich aber der folgende Punkt: 

Die Tauglichkeit des Monitors bei gleichzeitiger Verwendung an zwei Systemen:  Da ich sehr häufig nachts das Netzwerk und die Systeme eines Kunden überwache, habe ich (solang alles Störungsfrei bleibt) sehr viel Zeit mich nebenher mit anderen Dingen (Movies, Gaming, Bildbearbeitung, CAD, Blender) zu beschäftigen. Wichtig ist für mich in diesem Zusammenhang, dass ich gleichzeitig alles im Blick behalten kann. Daher setze ich zur Zeit eine Kombination aus einem 28" 4k 60Hz Monitor und zwei 24" FHD-Monitoren ein. Daher bin ich schon länger am überlegen auf einen 21:9 Monitor ab 34" umzusteigen. 

Dieser Test würde mir die Möglichkeit geben herauszufinden ob ein solcher Umstieg für mich Sinn macht. Sollte dies der Fall sein, so würde ich dem Monitor direkt ein neues Zuhause in meinem aktuellen Modding-Projekt spendieren. 


Testen würde ich den Monitor daher gleichzeitig an den folgenden zwei Systemen: 

1. Intel I7-8700k Prozessor auf einem MSI Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC Motherboard, MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Grafikkarte, 32 GB Ram
2. AMD Ryzen 2700X Prozessor auf einem MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC Motherboard, MSI Radeon Vega 64 Airboost Grafikkarte, 16 GB Ram 


Viele Grüße, 

Olli


----------



## XBABL (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

--- BEWERBUNG ---


Mal ehrlich, was ist der Zweck eines Ultrawide Monitors? --> Ein immersives Spielgeschehen. Im Optimalfall heißt das: Man nimmt nichts mehr aus seiner realen Umgebung wahr, 
selbst wenn man den Kopf nach rechts oder links dreht, ist noch das Spielgeschehen zu sehen, man ist mittendrin. Ein Traum für alle, die das Spielgefühl maximieren möchten.
(In Kombination mit einem Profi-Spieleheadset und Soundkarte). 

Damit das Spielelebnis tatsächlich maximiert wird, liste ich im Folgenden die entscheidenden Eigenschaften auf (auf die ich auch den LG 34GK950F testen würde). 
Fehlt auch nur eines dieser Faktoren, so ist das Spielerlebnis nicht mehr MAXIMAL, sondern nur noch "gut" bzw. getrübt. 

- Der Monitor muss eine ausreichend starke Krümmung aufweisen (mind. 1900R)
- Muss eine herausragende Bildqualität haben, mind. UWQHD Auflösung, hoher Kontrast, 10 BIT-IPS unabdingbar
- Schnelle Reaktionszeit, geringer Inputlag
- Hohe Bildwiederholrate, mind. 100 Hz
- G-sync oder Freesync2
- Sollte bezahlbar bleiben, bis 1.200 €
- BLB und IPS-Glow sollten minimal sein
(-HDR-800) --> Achtung, umstritten, da auch mit Nachteilen verbunden (z.b. werden Teile des Bildes dunkler oder Details bestimmter Objekte gehen verloren gehen. )

Bisher hat es noch kein Monitor geschafft, all diese Eigenschaften zu kombinieren, den perfekten Ultra-Wide-Spielemonitor hat man also noch nicht erlebt.


Da ich ein "Maximierer" bin, war ich in der Vergangenheit gewzungenermaßen ständig auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Spiele-Monitor, den ich aber nie gefunden habe.
Folgende Monitore habe ich persönlich schon getestet, hier ein kurzer Überblick über Stärken/Schwächen:

- Acer X34A: + Gutes Bild, - zu geringe Krümmung, - heftige BLB Probleme
- ASUS PG348Q: + Gutes Bild, - zu geringe Krümmung, - heftige BLB Probleme
- LG 34UC88-B: + Herausragende Bildqualität/10BIT, + Kein BLB/Glow, + 1900R, - nur Freesync1, - zu geringe Bildwiederholrate
- Dell Alienware AW3418DW: + 1900R, - Schwache Bildqualität/Kontrast
- Acer X34P: + 1900R, - Schwache Bildqualität/Kontrast
- Samsung C49RG94SSU: + Traumhafte Immersion (SuperUltraWide), - VA-Panel, - sehr teuer

Den LG 34GK950F habe ich noch nicht getestet, er könnte aber tatsächlich der erste perfekte SpieleMonitor sein. Das möchte ich herausfinden.  


Mein derzeitiges System (ständige Veränderungen vorbehalten):

Corsair 570X Crystal Gehäuse
AMD Ryzen 2700
Corsair Hydro Series H100i
MSI X470 GAMING PRO
G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3600 
AMD VEGA VII Grafikkarte
Corsair SuperNova G2L 850 Watt Netzteil
Beyerdynamic MMX 300
Creative Soundblaster ZxR
HP 24f als Übergangsmonitor


----------



## Liscow (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des LG 34GK950F.

Mein Name ist Dennis, ich bin 29 Jahre jung, leidenschaftlicher Gamer, studiere Informatik und unterstütze nebenbei eine große Firma bei der Entwicklung ihrer Software. 
Dahingehend habe ich Erfahrung mit Dokumentationen und besitze eine fachmännische Herangehensweise bei IT-Projekten jeglicher Art. 

Ich mag ordentliche Grafik in Spielen und ein flüssiges Workflow an meinem PC und habe dementsprechend auch einen recht guten PC nebst Peripherie in meiner Wohnung stehen,
womit ich  in der Lage sein sollte dieses Schmuckstück ordentlich zu testen.

Mein PC beinhaltet folgende (für einen Test relevante) Komponenten:
- Intel i7-8700
- 16GB DDR4 RAM
- Asus ROG Strix 1070 TI
- Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ (die mein Bruder besitzt, ich kann also mit beiden Herstellern Tests durchführen)
- SSDs

Dazu aktuell folgende Monitore:
- Dell Alienware AW3418DW (Würde ich mir zum vergleichen der Monitore ausleihen)
- Asus PG279Q
- Acer G246HYLbmjj

Der Alienware AW3418DW und der LG 34GK950F besitzen dasselbe Panel und haben auch sonst relativ viele Gemeinsamkeiten die man sehr gut miteinander vergleichen kann.
Insbesondere beim Thema Backlight Bleeding, IPS Glow, aber auch die Differenz zwischen den beiden Monitoren bei der Farbtiefe wird sich deutlich mithilfe des HDR abzeichnen können.

In den Test einfließen würde bei mir folgendes: 
- Das äußere der Verpackung, (wie stabil ist sie gehalten, wie gut kann sie transportiert werden)
- Das innere der Verpackung (Polsterung des Bildschirmes und Standfußes)

- Aufbau / Installation des Monitors
- Anschlüsse
- Monitor Einstellungen & Bedienbarkeit

- Bild, Blickwinkelstabilität, Farben, Backlight Bleeding, IPS Glow
- Vergleich mit dem AHVA-IPS von dem PG279Q
- Vergleich mit dem IPS vom Acer G246HYLbmjj
- Vergleich mit dem baugleichen Panel des AW3418DW
- G-Sync vs FreeSync 2 mit HDR
- Vorteile von einem 21:9 Format, Auflösung
- Spieletauglichkeit (Bewegungsunschärfe, Reaktionszeit)
- Welche Vorteile bringt ein Curved Display
- Office Betrieb und Gaming Session
- 120 Hz oc vs 144 Hz non-oc
- FreeSync 2 bei hohen und niedrigen FPS

Es gibt viele verschiedene Testszenarien die ich über die 4 Wochen testen würde, wenn ich die Gelegenheit
erhalte einen der beiden LG 34GK950F's testen zu dürfen.

Liebe Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## TrueEvil (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion, 

da die Auswahlkriterien hier mitunter auf der Qualität eines ordentlichen Testberichts beruhen, werde ich nachfolgend versuchen euch davon zu überzeugen, warum ich den LG 34GK950F Monitor gern testen würde. Mir geht es weniger darum, den Monitor nach dem Test behalten zu dürfen. Vielmehr interessiere ich mich dafür, wie gut sich 21:9 UWQHD Monitore zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt im Alltag schlagen - denn das interessiert mich selbst. Da mein momentanes Setup nicht mehr ganz meinen Bedürfnissen entspricht, erwische ich mich des öfteren dabei, wie ich im Internet nach Tests und Angeboten von 21:9 Monitoren stöbere. 
Persönlich hatte mich dieses LG Modell auch schon sehr interessieren. Die momentan veranschlagten 1150€ scheinen mir aber doch zu viel zu sein. Gerne würde ich daher hierbei auch meine persönliches Wissbegierde stillen.

Momentan befindet sich bei mir auf dem Tisch:
- iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 mit TN-Panel (144-Hz, Freesync)
- LG Flatron W2363D mit IPS-Panel [zur Zeit allerdings nicht in Benutzung, wegen gelegentlichem flackern] 

Bisher war ich mit diesem Setup durchaus zufrieden. Mit dem iiyama und seinem TN Panel hat man gute Reaktionszeiten was Spielen zugute kommt. Und auch beim Arbeiten (Office, GIMP, Matlab, LaTex, Coding) oder beim Surfen ist einem viel nutzbare Fläche geboten. Dennoch habe ich meinen 23" IPS Bildschirm nie abgebaut. Als Second Screen war dieser bisher ausreichend. Außerdem war die Farbqualität des IPS Panels dem TN Panel einfach überlegen. So war der alte LG bis jetzt eine gute Ergänzung als Zweitbildschirm für den Mediengenuss nebenbei.

Ein Monitor an für sich hat immer ein für ihn selbst prädestiniertes Umfeld, für welches er konstruiert wurde. Und 21:9 Monitore sind in meinen Augen eine ideale Ausstattung für Productives UND Gamer.
Natürlich versuchen ich einen passenden Vergleich zu meinen vorhandenen Monitoren aufzustellen. Dafür kommen meine üblichen Anwendungen zum Einsatz:
Aktuelle Spiele, wie The Division 2, Devil May Cry 5, The Witcher 3, GTA 5, World of Warcraft, DOOM usw. die ich mit meiner Hardware in durchschnittlich und auch überdurchschnittlich fordernden Szenen benche.
Das Schreiben von Code, Emails oder Dokumenten, das Schauen von Serien und Filmen, oder aber das bearbeiten von Bilder oder Videos. 

Meine Hardware mit der ich primär testen würde: 
Intel i5-7600K @5,1 GHz (1.35V) auf einem MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon, gekühlt von einer Alphacool Eisbaer 280 (mit eLoops)
2x 8GB G.Skill Trident Z @3466 CL16-14-14-36
Asus ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 64
Samsung 960 Evo 250GB + Crucial MX300 525GB 
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W
Und für Zusatztests mein Notebook: Lenovo Yoga 720

Allgemeine Fragestellungen und mein anvisierter Testaufbau: 
Grundsätzlich scheue ich mich nicht davor, das Produkt gründlich auf seine Stärken und Schwächen zu untersuchen und diese für jeden verständlich zu erklären. 

Bei einem Monitor sind die Einstellmöglichkeiten, Ergonomie, subjektiver Schwarzdarstellung, Menüführung und Optik entscheidende Auswahlkriterien. Diese Bewertung würde ich anhand der mir bereits bekannten Monitoren aufstellen. Natürlich ist für viele User auch von Relevanz die Bilddarstellung unter direkt und indirekter Sonneneinstrahlung. Hierbei gilt es, dass der Monitor trotz Sonneneinstrahlung auch ohne die Einstellung der maximalen Helligkeit angenehm abzulesen sein sollte und auch die Schwarz-Darstellung in den üblichen Serien-sessions noch als angenehm wahrgenommen wird.

Beim Arbeiten ist auch die Kompatibilität zu vielen Geräten in möglichst optimaler Qualität wichtig, was ich durch den Anschluss an ältere (GTX 960),schwächere (Radeon HD 5850 oder GTX 560Ti) und auch integrierten Grafikadaptern aus PC und Notebook teste.

Des weiteren: 
- Wie ist der Ersteindruck (etwas was für mich persönlich bei Lesen von Testberichten immer von Interesse ist)?
- Kann ein 21:9 Monitor mein momentanes Multi-Screen Setup ablösen ohne dabei ungewollte Kompromisse einzugehen bzw. doch wieder einen zweiten Monitor aufzustellen (kann man z.B. Picture-in-Picture Funktionen effektiv nutzen, wie schnell gewöhnt man sich an das neue Format)? 
- Wie schlagen sich die 3 Panel-Varianten im direkten Vergleich? (TN vs. IPS vs. NanoIPS)
- Wie komme ich mit meinem genannten Nutzungsprofil mit dem Display zurecht?
- Da 3440x1440 Pixel bei 60Hz (oder eben auch bei möglichen 144Hz) eine menge Arbeit für Grafikkarten bedeutet und das nicht von jeder geleistet werden kann stellt sich auch die Frage, wie gut ist die Qualität des Upscalings? Kann ich aktuelle Spiele, für die die Rechenleistung in UWQHD nicht genügt auch mit kleineren Auflösungen (2560x1080 bzw. UW-UXGA) spielen, ohne dass die Bildqualität signifikant darunter leidet? Wie schlägt sich hierbei auch AMDs neues Freesync 2 HDR mit LFC?

Diese Fragen würde ich gerne beantwortet haben, und zwar am besten von mir selbst! Dabei denke ich, dass der Aspekt der benötigten Hardware viele User ins Grübeln bringt. Ein Monitor-Upgrade für 1000€ sollte wohlüberlegt sein. Wenn man dann aber bemerkt, dass man auch gleich noch die GPU ein upgrade braucht und damit nochmals über 500€ an Ausgaben anstehen, dann will der ursprüngliche Monitor-Kauf doch gleich doppelt gut überlegt sein. Man will ja schließlich nichts kaufen, was einem irgendwie den Spaß an seinem kompletten Setup verdirbt.

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass ich euch mit diesen paar Worten von mir überzeugen konnte, dass ich ein geeigneter Kandidat für euren Usertest des LG 34GK950F bin. Ich würde mich abschließend natürlich sehr darüber freuen von euch ausgewählt zu werden, und nach meiner langjährigen Zeit, in der ich von euch gelernt habe, auch einmal etwas zurückgeben zu können.
Vielen Dank an Euch für die Möglichkeit sich als Tester bewerben zu können. Und allen anderen Kandidaten wünsche ich viel Glück mit ihrer Bewerbung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

TrueEvil


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

- gelöscht -


----------



## Liscow (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auf jedem Fall schon mal viel Glück an alle für die Auswahl!



Danke, gleichfalls!


----------



## Mottekus (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

wann wird denn bekannt gegeben wer gewählt wurde oder habe ich das verpasst?

Weiterhin allen anderen viel Glück


----------



## sgtluk3 (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

PCGH sollte mal dringen drüber nachdenken, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre überhaupt diese ganzen neu angemeldeten User für solche Tests zuzulassen. Das sind doch reine Abstauberaccounts.


----------



## Liscow (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



sgtluk3 schrieb:


> PCGH sollte mal dringen drüber nachdenken, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre überhaupt diese ganzen neu angemeldeten User für solche Tests zuzulassen. Das sind doch reine Abstauberaccounts.



Nur weil ich vorher keinen Account hatte, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass ich ein Abstauber bin. Den Test müsste ich ja genauso machen wie alle anderen auch, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Ich hatte vorher einfach keinen Account, habe die Seite aber trotzdem regelmäßig besucht, wie sonst soll ich auf das Thema gestoßen sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



sgtluk3 schrieb:


> PCGH sollte mal dringen drüber nachdenken, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre überhaupt diese ganzen neu angemeldeten User für solche Tests zuzulassen. Das sind doch reine Abstauberaccounts.


Nein, das sind Abonenten oder Heftkäufer. Und von "Abstauberaccounts" kann überhaupt keine Rede sein", Du scheinst Dir nicht im Klaren zu sein, wieviel Arbeit so ein Test macht. Aber gut, Du als langjähriges Forenmitglied mit tausenden Beiträgen solltest eigentlich wissen


----------



## sgtluk3 (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich brauche keine tausende Beiträge, da ich mich auch nicht bewerbe. Und woher willst du wissen, dass das alles Abonenten oder Heftkäufer sind? 
Komisch, dass solche Accounts immer dann angelegt werden, wenn man was absahnen kann. Genau wie zur Weihnachtszeit. 
Und ob da ordentliche Tests geschrieben werden kannst du auch nicht wissen.


----------



## fipS09 (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



sgtluk3 schrieb:


> Und ob da ordentliche Tests geschrieben werden kannst du auch nicht wissen.



Wenn keine ordentlichen Tests geschrieben werden muss die Hardware ja zurück geschickt werden. Komplett egal wieviele Beiträge die Leute haben, solange sie die Aufgabe erfüllen.


----------



## raffnix84 (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen, 

gemessen an er Aussage, "Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 14.07.2019." hätte der Monitor bis zum 16.06 beim Tester sein müssen oder ist bereits auf dem Weg dahin. Wir können also alle davon ausgehen dass, wenn alles seinen normalen Lauf genommen hat, die Tester bereits ermittelt und kontaktiert wurden. Ich gratuliere den Testern und freue mich auf die Tests. 

Gruss raffy


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



raffnix84 schrieb:


> gemessen an er Aussage


Manchmal gibt es halt Verzögerungen. Einfach warten, irgendwann meldet sich Stephan und klärt das weitere Prozedere. Das Wetter ist doch eh viel zu gut, um jetzt zu testen. Die kalten Schafstage stehen noch aus, genau dann wird das Testen Freude bereiten.

Ruhe bewahren


----------



## Dan Kirpan (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Wahrscheinlich ist in der Redaktion gerade einfach viel los bezüglich Hardware Tests. Bin allerdings auch sehr gespannt auf die Auswahl der Tester und schon ein wenig aufgeregt


----------



## phoenix86 (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass bei solchen Testgeräten allein die Testerauswahl etwas langwieriger werden kann. Das sind schließlich Geräte oberhalb der 1000€, da erwartet auch der Hersteller eine gewisse Ambition bei den Testern


----------



## raffnix84 (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich denke an "Ambitionen" wird es hier bei den Testern nicht mangeln. 

Wenn die Entscheidung dann wohl doch noch nicht getroffen ist, dann kann ich ja in Ruhe weiter fiebern und alle 5 Minuten die Seite aktualisieren .


----------



## Chanks (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Wenn keine ordentlichen Tests geschrieben werden muss die Hardware ja zurück geschickt werden. Komplett egal wieviele Beiträge die Leute haben, solange sie die Aufgabe erfüllen.


Die Forderungen an den Test beziehen sich leider nicht auf die Qualität des Tests, sondern lediglich auf einen Mindestumfang.
Da wir hier einen High-End Monitor haben, sind die Anforderungen tatsächlich schlicht geschenkt. Man muss nichts real, fundiert testen, sondern kann einfach etwas wild drauf los schreiben und würde immer noch die Forderungen Problemlos erfüllen.
Sind wir mal ehrlich, 8000 Zeichen entsprechen je nach Vertiefung 1-3 Kapiteln, der Stundenlohn ist so gerechnet, also durchaus abstrus hoch. 



raffnix84 schrieb:


> Ich denke an "Ambitionen" wird es hier bei den Testern nicht mangeln.
> 
> Wenn die Entscheidung dann wohl doch noch nicht getroffen ist, dann kann ich ja in Ruhe weiter fiebern und alle 5 Minuten die Seite aktualisieren .



Beim Thema Ambition ist das so eine Sache, siehe den Text oben. Für einen derartigen Lohn wären wohl die meisten voll mit Ambitionen, nur garantiert Ambition leider aber keine Qualität. 
Die nächste Frage, welche sich mir beim Thema Ambition stellt: Warum kauft man den Monitor nicht und verfasst eigenhändig einen Test, ohne finanziellen Zugewinn? 
Für mich persönlich ist es so, dass sofern der Monitor überzeugt, noch 1-2x gekauft werden. Ich hatte auch bereits 2 Samples hier und ein Test würde mir durchaus Spaß machen. 
Aufgrund der früheren schlechten Verfügbarkeit waren diese aber alles B-Ware Modelle, welche leider sehr starkes BLB hatten. Wenn ich nun solch ein hochwertiges Gerät vergleichbar testen will, brauche ich ein Sample, welches nicht aufgrund vermutlicher Mängel zurückgesendet wurde und dementsprechend nicht repräsentativ ist.
Das Gerät for free zu bekommen wäre schön, aber meine Ambitionen es zu testen sind nicht an die Erfüllung dieser Bedingung geknüpft.


----------



## chris-gz (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Bekommt euch mal ein Leute, wenn der Test perfekt sein müsste, würde die PCGH diesen Test auch selbst schreiben, oder denkt ihr jetzt wirklich, die brauchen uns dazu? Das ist ein Schmankerl an die User hier, nichts weiter. Klar man kanns auch übertreiben und das ganze jetzt mit Lohnzahlungen vergleichen eijeijei. Oder seid ihr jetzt eingeschnappt, weil es zu viel Konkurrenten gibt, die euch das Teil vor der Nase wegschnappen könnten? 

Chanks, dann kauf dir den Monitor bei Amazon und schicke ihn nach deinem Test zurück, wenn er dir nicht zusagt. Dafür gibt es das Rücksenderecht. Hier so zu tun das der kostenlose Monitor nicht einer der Hauptgründe wäre mitzumachen, find ich bissi... naja egal ^^. Wünsch euch was. (Denke die Leute die es getroffen hat, testen eh schon und ich wünsch euch viel Spaß mit den Monitoren. Bissi neidisch bin ich aber schon ).

Gruß Chris


----------



## wacoda (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich finde es recht lustig was nach jeder Lesertestbewerbung hier passiert. 

Das beste finde ich allerdings dass, als es mal nur wenig einzustreichen  dafür aber  umso mehr Arbeit gab sich  gerade einmal fünf Leute beworben haben. Beispiel der Wärmeleitpasten Test.
Wenn´s wirklich etwas abzusahnen gibt wollen komischerweise haufenweise Leute "testen" und danach auch noch darüber diskutieren warum, wer, wie u.s.w.

Wo waren diese Leute denn damals?


----------



## fipS09 (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



wacoda schrieb:


> Wenn´s wirklich etwas abzusahnen gibt wollen komischerweise haufenweise Leute "testen" und danach auch noch darüber diskutieren warum, wer, wie u.s.w.
> 
> Wo waren diese Leute denn damals?


Warum komischerweise? Liegt doch in der Natur der Sache. Wenn ich die gleiche Stellenanzeige einmal mit Mindestlohn und einmal mit 20 Euro/h aufgebe kann ich mir auch denken wo sich mehr Leute melden. Mal abgesehen davon daß mMn bei einem WLP Test auch noch der Aufwand für den Tester größer ist 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## asus1889 (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Nun ist Stephan, seinen Status betreffend, im Urlaub. Die Auswahl wird also abgeschlossen sein. Eine Rückmeldung wäre jedoch wünschenswert gewesen. 

Ich freue mich schon darauf die Lesertests vom LG 34GK950F zu lesen .

Ich wünsche euch allen  noch ein schönes Restwochenende .


----------



## Dan Kirpan (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Also ich habe noch keine Rückmeldung bekommen, demnach ist die Auswahl der Tester wohl noch nicht getroffen worden


----------



## phoenix86 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Gibt es denn nun tatsächlich jemanden der den Monitor erhalten hat oder Nachricht bekommen hat das er einen bekommt?


----------



## Dark-Blood (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



phoenix86 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn nun tatsächlich jemanden der den Monitor erhalten hat oder Nachricht bekommen hat das er einen bekommt?



Evtl halten sich die Tester bedeckt?


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Da bin ich aber jetzt auch neugierig geworden.
Also mich kann man schon mal auschliessen.


----------



## Liscow (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber jetzt auch neugierig geworden.
> Also mich kann man schon mal auschliessen.



Dasselbe gilt für mich.


----------



## Dan Kirpan (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich habe das Gefühl das die Tester noch nicht ausgewählt wurden. Sonst wird das ja immer im Thread verkündet. Könnte mir vorstellen das das gerade liegenbleibt, da ja gerade gleich 3 große neue Hardwareprodukte anstehen (RTX Super, Ryzen 3xxx, Radeon RX 5700).

Vielleicht wird ja noch einer von uns ausgewählt


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Vielleicht hatte auch ein Gabelstapelfahrer die Zinken oben beim aufladen der Palette.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Also morgen läuft die Frist für die Tests ab und bis jetzt ist noch nichts davon zu sehen.
Gibt es da irgendwelche Verzögerungen?


----------



## Quantor (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also morgen läuft die Frist für die Tests ab und bis jetzt ist noch nichts davon zu sehen.
> Gibt es da irgendwelche Verzögerungen?



Naja, wenn sich solche Testaktionen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) verzögern, dann wird von der Redaktion natürlich auch der "Abgabetermin" bis zu dem  die Tests fertiggestellt werden müssen entsprechend angepasst.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Bin halt neugierig, weil man bis jetzt nichts weiter gehört hat.


----------



## Chanks (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also morgen läuft die Frist für die Tests ab und bis jetzt ist noch nichts davon zu sehen.
> Gibt es da irgendwelche Verzögerungen?


Ich denke du musst dich nicht mehr allzu lange gedulden bis es Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Tests gibt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Fertig: 
Meiner Meinung nach der beste Monitor zum Spielen auf dem Markt

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vorbereitungsforum/544015-lesertest-lg-34gk950f.html#post9935629


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Fertig:
> Meiner Meinung nach der beste Monitor zum Spielen auf dem Markt
> 
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vorbereitungsforum/544015-lesertest-lg-34gk950f.html#post9935629


Keine Rechte zum öffnen.


----------



## HisN (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Is ja auch noch im Vorbereitungsforum


----------



## Quantor (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



HisN schrieb:


> Is ja auch noch im Vorbereitungsforum



Und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch kein Test im Rahmen dieser Aktion.


----------



## fipS09 (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



Quantor schrieb:


> Und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch kein Test im Rahmen dieser Aktion.


In welchem Rahmen denn sonst, wenn es sogar in einem Forenbereich landet auf den Normalsterbliche eigentlich keinen Zugriff haben?


----------



## Quantor (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



fipS09 schrieb:


> In welchem Rahmen denn sonst, wenn es sogar in einem Forenbereich landet auf den Normalsterbliche eigentlich keinen Zugriff haben?



Ausnahmslos JEDER Normalsterbliche kann das Vorbereitungsforum nutzen. Alles was Du tun musst ist in das entsprechende Forum gehen und ein "Neues Thema erstellen".  Das Thema ist dann erstmal Exklusiv nur für Dich zugänglich. Dort kannst Du dann in aller Ruhe einen Artikel, den Du als User veröffentlichen willst, über Tage/Wochen vorbereiten. Niemand außer Dir sieht den Thread. Sobald Du fertig bist, klickst Du auf veröffentlichen und Dein Artikel wird in das entsprechende Subforum verschoben und ist dann für jedermann zugänglich. Auch kannst Du oben rechts auf das "Männeken"-Icon klicken und dort "Artikel schreiben" auswählen.... Auch dort kannst Du einen Userartikel schreiben und sobald Du fertig bist, wird der von der Redaktion geprüft, eventuell ein wenig redigiert und dann veröffentlicht.


----------



## fipS09 (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



Quantor schrieb:


> Ausnahmslos JEDER Normalsterbliche kann das Vorbereitungsforum nutzen.


Da hast du recht, sorry. Mein Fehler


----------



## GEChun (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Habt ihr eigentlich schon die neuere Firmware für den Monitor installiert?

Frage mich die ganze Zeit wo diese zufinden ist, denn bei LG gibts ja nur:

OnScreen Control - version 3.34
Dual Controller 2.62 for Windows/Mac
34GK950F Win10 driver

Wenn sie im Treiber mit drin ist dann hab ich sie ja schon aber das hört sich alles nicht nach Firmware an...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



GEChun schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schon die neuere Firmware für den Monitor installiert?


Guter Hinweis!


----------



## Ex3cut3r (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Kann mal wer die Sache hier endlich auflösen? Sry, aber das geht gar nicht. War das erste und das letzte mal das ich mich hier "beworben" habe. Vom User wird eine stetige Pünktlichkeit gefordert, der zuständige Redakteur hat sich aber in den Urlaub pulverisiert und diese Sache hier wohl vergessen. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, hier wird doch eh nur gewürfelt und beim "Gewinner" wird dann nachgeguckt, ob sein Bewerbungstext einigermaßen passt, wenn nicht, nochmal -> würfeln. 

Mir ist es eh zwar egal, da ich sowieso die Bewerbung verkackt habe. Und ich mir sowieso im Laufe des Jahres den neuen 38" LG mit 3840x1600 mit 175 hz und G-Sync holen werde.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



GEChun schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schon die neuere Firmware für den Monitor installiert?
> 
> Frage mich die ganze Zeit wo diese zufinden ist, denn bei LG gibts ja nur:
> 
> OnScreen Control - version 3.34



Genau da, im Onscreen control.
Dagibt es diesen Punkt.


----------



## Chanks (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



GEChun schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schon die neuere Firmware für den Monitor installiert?
> 
> Frage mich die ganze Zeit wo diese zufinden ist, denn bei LG gibts ja nur:
> 
> ...



Du lädst dir die OnScreen Control runter, der Monitor muss mit USB verbunden sein, dann meckert das Programm schon selbst das es eine neue Aktualisierung gibt  

Btw.: Das gehört eigentlich überhaupt nicht hier rein


----------



## Slaigrin (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Gibt es hier immer noch nichts Neues?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich kann euch die vor geraumer Zeit ausgewählten Lesertester nennen, dabei handelt es sich um:
- Chanks
- Quantor

Im Dunkeln tappe ich leider noch bezüglich Versand der Testmuster und dem davon abhängigen Testzeitraum. Da habe ich heute noch mal bei meinem Kontakt angeklopft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Hmmmm, ich glaube der Gabelstaplerfahrer hats doch verkackt.


----------



## asus1889 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

@PCGH_Stephan

Darf man fragen anhand welcher Kriterien die Tester ausgewählt wurden ?

Kommt es eigentlich auf die Qualität der Testberichte an oder werden vorrangig gering versierte Nutzer ausgewählt, damit die Kritik für den Hersteller nicht so drückend ist ?

Solche Auswahlkriterien sind bei Lesertests leider nicht so selten.  Habe ich schon häufiger gesehen. "Lesertests" waren fast immer Dankbarkeitsbekundungen der entsprechenden Tester.

Würde mich freuen, wenn dies mal anders wäre. Habe bislang aber nur weichgespülte Lesertests gefunden.

Auch wenn ich mir die PCGH Monitortests anschaue, sind diese ziemlich oberflächlich. Nehme euch dies auch nicht übel. Ist ja immer eine Frage der Zielgruppe und der Kompetenz der Redakteure.

Versierte Tests findet man fast ausschließlich bei pcmonitors.info oder tftcentral.co.uk.

Bezüglich der grauenhaften Informationspolitik hier im Thread,  die Auswahl der Tester betreffend, ist anzumerken dass die Festlegung auf bestimmte Tester vermutlich vor dem 19.06.19 stattgefunden hat.

Denn der User Chanks,  welcher für weniger freundliche Kommentare bekannt ist,  schlug bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt sehr versöhnliche Töne an.  Ein starkes Indiz für den o.g.  Zeitaum der Auswahl.

Schon zu diesem Zeitpunkt hätte man für Klarheit sorgen können, statt ewig die restlichen Bewerber im Dunkeln tappen zu lassen.


@Chanks

Du hättest den Test lieber jemandem überlassen sollen, der den LG 34GK950F noch nicht getestet hat.  Du weißt ja schon was dich erwarten wird.

Und anscheinend hast du den Monitor immer noch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst schon mal mit dem Schreiben des Testberichts beginnen, dann müssen wir nicht so lange darauf warten.

Viel wird sich am Testmuster nicht ändern. Es hat vielleicht ein/e leicht anders geartete/s BLB, Ausleuchtung und Farbhomogenität oder Pixelfehler. 

Dies kannst du ja noch im Nachinein abändern, sobald du das Testexemplar erhalten hast.



Chanks schrieb:


> Das Gerät for free zu bekommen wäre schön, aber meine Ambitionen es zu  testen sind nicht an die Erfüllung dieser Bedingung geknüpft.



Kannst du mir diesen gravierenden Widerspruch erläutern ?  Du hast den Monitor bereits getestet, würdest ihn jedoch ohne Gegenleistung nochmal testen und dazu einen Testbericht verfassen ?


----------



## Quantor (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



asus1889 schrieb:


> @PCGH_Stephan
> 
> Bezüglich der grauenhaften Informationspolitik hier im Thread,  die Auswahl der Tester betreffend, ist anzumerken dass die Festlegung auf bestimmte Tester vermutlich vor dem 19.06.19 stattgefunden hat.
> 
> Schon zu diesem Zeitpunkt hätte man für Klarheit sorgen können, statt ewig die restlichen Bewerber im Dunkeln tappen zu lassen.




Naja, falls es Dich wirklich interessiert: Die Benachrichtigungen, wer ausgewählt wurde, kam wesentlich später als zum 19.06.19 und zwar eine Woche vor Stephans Post, also schon im fortgeschrittenen Juli. 





asus1889 schrieb:


> @Chanks
> 
> Du hättest den Test lieber jemandem überlassen sollen, der den LG 34GK950F noch nicht getestet hat.  Du weißt ja schon was dich erwarten wird.




Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen, auch wenn Du Deine Bewerbung hier im Thread kurz vor Deinem Post gelöscht hast. (Wie armselig ist das denn)... Wenn ich Deinem Link zu dem Thread im Luxx folge, dann weißt Du anscheinend ja auch was Dich erwartet, hast den Monitor schon getestet und Dich trotzdem hier beworben. Was unterscheidet Dich damit von Chanks ? 

Was die Auswahl der Tester hier angeht, so denke ich mal das auch die betreuende Agentur dabei ein Wörtchen mitzureden hatte und es deshalb (und weil Stephan dann zwischenzeitlich im Urlaub war) zu der ganzen Verzögerung gekommen ist (reine Vermutung meinerseits).

Außerdem denke ich, dass die Redaktion und auch die Agentur sich bei der Auswahl der Tester einzig und allein auf die Bewerbungen hier im Forum berufen/verlassen und nicht tagelang alle anderen Foren und Websites abklappern und Profile stalken, um herauszufinden ob ein Bewerber nicht eventuell schon so einen Monitor hat oder nicht. 

Dein "Tonfall" im Post und der Fakt, dass Du Dich auch beworben hattest (obwohl Du den Monitor auch schon hattest / hast) erweckt zumindest bei mir eher den Eindruck von Neid und Missgunst. Keine Ahnung warum man immer nachtreten muss, wenn man nicht ausgewählt wurde oder bei einem Gewinnspiel nicht gewonnen hat. Es ist immer die gleiche Leier. Bei jeder Aktion (egal auf welcher Plattform) gibt es immer einen, der rumweinen und nachtreten muss. (Erinnert mich bitte daran, dass ich noch eine Morddrohung an die Lottofee schicken muss, weil letzten Samstag meine Zahlen nicht gezogen wurden). 

Und was den eigentlichen Test angeht: Ich traue mir durchaus zu, einen objektiven Test zu schreiben und zwar auf die Art und Weise, wie ich es persönlich von einem LESERtest erwarte. Gefällt mir etwas an einem Gerät, dann schreib ich das in meinen Artikel, gefällt mir etwas nicht - dann kommt das auch da rein. Auch wenn ich Deiner Meinung nach wohl eher zu den "gering versierten Benutzern" gehöre (Schon ein wenig Anmaßend wie Du über Leute urteilst, die Du nicht kennst), heißt das nicht das ich nicht kritisch / objektiv bin.  Und das ein Hersteller/eine Agentur sich einen positiven Test seitens der Leser erhofft sollte wohl klar sein und kann ihnen wohl auch keiner verübeln. Schließlich sind solche Lesertests primär auch als Werbeaktionen gedacht. Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass auch ein beschönigter Test dabei heraus kommt. 

Betrachte solche Aktionen doch eher als ein Gewinnspiel für das man ein wenig mehr als nur eine Antwort auf eine Frage einsenden muss. Dann lebt es sich leichter. 

Mag sein, dass Du eine sehr hohe Fachkompetenz hast was Monitore angeht. Diese will ich Dir nicht absprechen. Vielleicht bist Du ja wirklich der"Godfather of Monitortests" und Mr. Allwissend den Du in anderen Foren gerne raushängen lässt (mit welchem Recht/Qualifikation überhaupt ?!?)…  Was mir aber auffällt ist Dein generell sehr aggressiver Grundtenor in Deinen Posts, an dem Du vielleicht mal arbeiten solltest. Kritik (ob berechtigt oder nicht) darf man immer und zu jedem Produkt/Hersteller äußern. Deine Posts sind aber meistens pures gebashe, weshalb Du von vielen im CB, Luxx und hier nicht für voll genommen wirst. Ein wenig mehr Toleranz und Respekt gegenüber Andersdenkenden mit einer anderen Meinung als Deiner,  würde Dir bestimmt generell (auch bei Lesertest-Bewerbungen) ein wenig weiter helfen. So wie Du auftrittst schießt sich jeder nur auf Dein Trollgehabe ein - Deine (eventuell) vorhandene Fachkompetenz zu einem Thema geht dabei völlig unter. Das war anscheinend schon bei CB so, zeigt sich in dem von Dir verlinkten Luxx-Thread und auch hier offenbarst Du diese Tendenz. Ganz ehrlich, ohne Dich beleidigen zu wollen: Wenn ich mir anhand Deiner Posts/Threads ein Bild von Dir machen müsste, dann käme dabei entweder ein Molotow schmeißender linker Autonomer oder aber ein Reichsfahnen schwenkender, im Gleichschritt marschierender Rechter dabei heraus. Auf jeden Fall jemand der immer und überall nur seine eigene Meinung gelten lässt und diese mit aller Macht und Gewalt jedem aufdrücken will. 


Eventuell helfen Dir ja die folgenden Suchbegriffe weiter: "Sozialkompetenz und respektvolles Miteinander",  "Anti-Aggressions-Therapien", "Netiquette"... Aber auch Arroganz, Neid und Missgunst sind therapierbar... 


Und jetzt freue ich mich auf das Testgerät und auf die kommende Zeit damit und bedanke mich recht herzlich bei allen an der Auswahl Beteiligten für die Möglichkeit.
 Achja: Und natürlich wünsche ich mir den Weltfrieden. 


In diesem Sinne

Euer "gering versierter" Leser Quantor



P.S.: @asus1889 Entschuldige bitte, dass ich Dich hier so direkt angreife/anspreche. Aber Du hast die Tür dafür mit dem verlinken des Threads in Deinem Post aufgestoßen. Entschuldige bitte auch, dass ich vorher noch nie von Dir gehört/gelesen habe (was wohl daran liegt, dass ich prinzipiell Hate-/Bash-/Aggressiv-Posts übergehe). 

P.P.S.: Was Chanks angeht: Selbst wenn er sich genau einen solchen Monitor schon gekauft und auf seinen Schreibtisch gestellt hat, spielt das in meinen Augen doch keine Rolle für diese Aktion. Warum sollte er sich nicht bewerben dürfen und deswegen ausgeschlossen werden ? Das Recht sich zu bewerben hat doch jeder Leser... Und macht das wirklich einen Unterschied ? - Wenn man so denkt, dann kann man doch auch gleich jeden ausschließen der schon einen Monitor in diese Größe/Preisregion sein eigen nennt (egal welche Marke)… Wollen wir jetzt wirklich damit anfangen zu "überwachen" was jeder Leser an Hardware zu Hause hat und dann entsprechende Ausschlusslisten führen ?


----------



## Mottekus (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Glückwunsch den Ausgewählten.

Freue mich aufs Lesen


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich glaube für das nächste Mal wäre es besser, wenn der getestete Monitor wieder zurück geschickt werden muss.
Dann würden sich nur Leute melden, die ihn testen und nicht nur einen neuen Monitor wollen oder Geld damit verdienen.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann würden sich nur Leute melden, die ihn testen und nicht nur einen neuen Monitor wollen oder Geld damit verdienen.


Das eine muss das andere ja nicht ausschließen  aber mit Sicherheit gäbe es dann nicht so ein Drama in den Threads.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



fipS09 schrieb:


> ... aber mit Sicherheit gäbe es dann nicht so ein Drama in den Threads.


Drama? Nennen wir es lieber Kindergarten, was hier ein User abzieht.... 

Das ganze Prinzip der Lesertests ist sinnvoll, denn es ist kein Standardtest, 
sondern jeder hat seinen eigenen Fokus.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Das eine muss das andere ja nicht ausschließen  aber mit Sicherheit gäbe es dann nicht so ein Drama in den Threads.


Vor allem würden sich viel weniger melden oder extra dafür hier anmelden und danach den Account wieder löschen.


----------



## Octobit (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Glückwunsch an die beiden Tester, werden bestimmt interessante Tests. 

@asus1889

Ich fande viele Lesertests sehr interessant, weil oft Sachen getestet werden, die auch Fachredaktionen nicht unbedingt testen.
Wenn jeder nur einen 08/15 Test schreibt und versucht Fachzeitschriften zu imitieren ist es doch langweilig. Ich gehe dann eh davon aus, dass die vorhandenen Möglichkeiten bei Profis besser sind.

Im übrigen kopier ich dir Mal meinen letzten Satz meiner EVO 970 die ich testen durfte:

". Für ITX-Systeme und Enthusiasten daher eine klare Empfehlung, Preis-Leistungskäufer sind mit einer SATA III-SSDs aber wahrscheinlich besser beraten."

Hatte Samsung wahrscheinlich besser gefallen, hätte ich geschrieben, jeder braucht NVMe SSDs, alles andere ist Müll.


----------



## asus1889 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

@Quanto

Der gravierende Unterschied ist, dass ich nie geschrieben habe, das ich den Monitor testen will ohne eine Gegenleistung zu erwarten .

Ich würde sogar den Monitor wieder zurücksenden, nur damit uns hier die unten geschilderte Art von Lesertest erspart bleibt.

Mein Test wäre wirklich mit sehr viel  Arbeit verbunden gewesen und würde nicht in einer Art "Amazonrezension" enden, wie man es von den meisten Lesertests kennt.

Abgesehen davon weiß ich worauf es bei dem Test von Monitoren wirklich ankommt. Das was von vielen in den Bewerbungen geschildert wird, sind nur beiläufige Randerscheinungen eines Monitortests.

Entscheident bei Monitortests ist das Panel und die Steuerungssoftware. Den Rest kann man in jedem x-beliebigen 0815 Test nachlesen.

Und das ist genau der Punkt der mich am meisten umtreibt, dass es wieder zu solchen "Tests" kommt und man sich als Leser denkt: "Musste ich das nun lesen ? Ich habe hier eigentlich nichts interessantes erfahren."

Wenn ich mir deine und auch Chanks Bewerbung so anschaue, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Tests großartig anders ausfallen werden. Es fehlt hier offensichtlich an grundlegenden Kenntnissen  Monitore betreffend.

Wie dem auch sei, nun weiß man worauf man sich bei PCGH Lesertests einlässt, wie oberflächlich bei der Auswahl selektiert wird und was die Zielsetzung ist.

@Octobit

Wie gesagt, es kommt immer auf die Zielgruppe und die Zielsetzung (Werbung (weichgespülter Dankbarkeitstest) oder kritischer Test) an. Ist ja auch aus kommerzieller Sicht nichts verwerfliches dran, wenn man Berichte haben will, die von dieser Zielgruppe bevorzugt werden, nur sollte man eingangs die Kriterien festlegen, damit man weiß wo man dran ist.


----------



## Chanks (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Community, 

ja es ist richtig das ich den LG 34GK950F bereits besitze. Ich habe allerdings niemals gesehen, dass dies ein Problem darstellen sollte da es weder den Richtlinien widerspricht noch dem guten Umgang untereinander. 

Ich habe von Anfang an geschrieben das ich einen weiteren Test, eine Überraschung, plane. Dies war der angedachte Vergleich zwischen den beiden 34GK950F´s, um eventuelle Schwankungen der Chargen zu erkennen oder auch bestimmt dauerhaft auftretende Problemzonen zu finden. 

Weiterhin lieber Asus, gibt es auch bei dem 34GK950F schon mehrere Revisionen, also genau dasselbe Gerät werde auch ich nicht testen. 
Ich möchte für die Community hier einen möglichst guten und fundierten Test machen, dass dieser nicht mit z.B. tftcentral mithalten kann, ist vermutlich jedem bewusst. Du verstehst glaube ich aber auch nicht, dass ein Lesertest mehr die persönliche Erfahrung im Alltag der User repräsentieren soll, als mit sämtlichen Fachjournals gleich zu ziehen. 

Ich finde es allerdings von dir sehr fraglich das du jetzt speziell auf den Thread aus dem Luxx verweist, oder auch generell mir und Quantor die Kompetenz für den Test absprichst. Dies deckt sich aber auch mit deinem Verhalten im Luxx, in dem du permanent jede Meinung, welche nicht deine eigene ist als falsch betitelst. Mein Verhalten im Luxx war nicht richtig, keine Frage, aber deine konstanten, destruktiven und überhaupt nicht argumentativ vorgebrachten Beiträge haben mich wirklich aufgeregt. Du stellst ein eigentlich sehr solides Produkt als komplett unbrauchbar dar…
Aber um dich zu beruhigen, du kannst dir sicher sein das auch der 34GK950F von mir nicht volle Punktzahl bekommen wird, denn Mängel gibt es, aber diese machen das Gerät eben bei weitem nicht unbrauchbar. 

Übrigens eine starke Leistung das du deine eigene Bewerbung gelöscht hast, das schafft natürlich eine gute Grundlage für deine Argumentation das du besser geeignet wärst…

Heute hat meine Freundin Geburtstag, daher nur dieser kurze, schlecht geschriebene Text vom Handy. Ich werde versuchen heute im Laufe des Tages nochmal eine umfassendere Antwort zu verfassen. 

Bis dahin aber so viel: Ich hätte kein Problem damit den Monitor nach dem Test wieder zurück zu schicken, mir geht es nicht um monetäre Anlagen, sondern den Test. Ich habe mir von einem 2. Monitor versprochen besser testen zu können und Erfahrungen weiter zu geben, denn laut Reddit gibt es wohl doch auch Unterschiede in den Revisionen. 

Sollte jetzt eine Mehrzahl an Usern der Meinung sein, das dies überhaupt nicht akzeptabel ist, so erkenne ich das an und bin gerne bereit auf den Test zugunsten eines anderen Users zu verzichten. 

Am Ende zählt, das es hier einen oder mehrere solide Tests gibt und da habe ich bei Quantor z.B. überhaupt keine Zweifel, mit welchen ich die letzten Tage schon im Kontakt stand um möglichst zwei Test zu verfassen welche sich nicht identisch lesen. 

Soweit erstmal allen einen schönen Tag  
Chanks


----------



## asus1889 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Es gibt keine neue Revision, welche irgendetwas an den Hardwarespecs ändert. Es ändert sich maximal die Firmware und diese kann man bei dem Monitor selber aufspielen.

Leute welche sich nicht tagtäglich mit Monitoren aller Art auseinandersetzen werden nicht in der Lage sein, nur ansatzweise alle negativen wie auch positiven Eigenschaften herauszustellen.

Du willst ja nicht mal den gravierenden Unterschied zwischen dem G und dem F Modell bezüglich des motion blurs, dem overshoots (besonders innerhalb der FS Range, wo man mit einer OD Stufe kein gutes Ergebnis erzielen kann) und dem smearing (bei Übergängen welche das Zeitfenster für eine bestimmte Bildwiederholfrequenz deutlich überschreiten) gesehen haben.

Ich habe meine Bewerbung übringens gelöscht, weil sich leider wieder einmal herausgestellt hat, wie oberflächlich die Auswahl erfolgt ist und wie unzureichend sich die Kommunikation zwischen PCGH und den Bewerbern herausgestellt hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



Chanks schrieb:


> Ich habe von Anfang an geschrieben das ich einen weiteren Test, eine Überraschung, plane. Dies war der angedachte Vergleich zwischen den beiden 34GK950F´s, um eventuelle Schwankungen der Chargen zu erkennen oder auch bestimmt dauerhaft auftretende Problemzonen zu finden.


Fang doch gar nicht an, Dich zu rechtfertigen. Wir freuen uns auf den Test und gut ist.



Chanks schrieb:


> Sollte jetzt eine Mehrzahl an Usern der Meinung sein


Lass Dich doch von einem kleinen Querulanten nicht provozieren ... 

Und jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass die Monitore bald bei Euch ankommen.


----------



## Chanks (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



asus1889 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine neue Revision, welche irgendetwas an den Hardwarespecs ändert. Es ändert sich maximal die Firmware und diese kann man bei dem Monitor selber aufspielen.
> 
> Leute welche sich nicht tagtäglich mit Monitoren aller Art auseinandersetzen werden nicht in der Lage sein, nur ansatzweise alle negativen wie auch positiven Eigenschaften herauszustellen.
> 
> Du willst ja nicht mal den gravierenden Unterschied zwischen dem G und dem F Modell bezüglich des motion blurs, dem overshoots (besonders innerhalb der FS Range, wo man mit einer OD Stufe kein gutes Ergebnis erzielen kann) und dem smearing (bei Übergängen welche das Zeitfenster für eine bestimmte Bildwiederholfrequenz deutlich überschreiten) gesehen haben.


Was hält dich denn davon ab mal einen ordentlichen Test zu schreiben, neben deiner Excel Tabelle? Du hattest den Monitor doch selbst schon mehrfach da, also schreibe doch einfach auch selbst einen Test oder hilf dabei die Test nach Fertigstellung sinnvoll zu vervollständigen. 

Im übrigen würde ich es nett finden, warum oder seit wann ich für weniger freundliche Kommentare bekannt bin? Bei dem Luxx-Thread bin ich mir meines Fehlers bewusst, aber davon ab?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Alles war ruhig, bis asus kam.
Nur er, der Monitorgott himself, sollte das Recht habe, diese Monitore zu testen.
Nicht.
Anstatt mal die Füsse stillzuhalten, werden mal wieder nur Leute von ihm beleidigt.
Ich hab noch nicht einen Monitortest von asus gelesen, achja stimmt, er will ja eine Gegenleistung dafür haben.
Ohne Geld macht der Junge garnichts.


----------



## asus1889 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

@Chanks

Ich habe den LG 34GK950F nicht mehr . Ich müsste erstmal ein Testexemplar bekommen, um einen umfangreichen Testbericht zu erstellen.

Natürlich könnte ich euch helfen, nur vermute ich das ich dann den ganzen Testbericht umschreiben müsste. Ob das in eurem Interesse ist, wenn ich eure "Meinung" auseinanderpflücke ist fraglich.

Zudem würdet ihr wesentlich mehr zu tun haben, als euch lieb sein wird. 

Ich habe schon einige weniger freundliche Kommentare von dir gelesen. Weiß noch als du und JoM79 im Hardwareluxx das Maul zerissen haben, dass ich mich hier beworben habe. Leider hat ein Moderator dort bereits den offtopic Beitrag gelöscht.

@JoM79

Ich helfe Leute in Foren permanent unentgeltlich. Deine Unterstellungen kannst du dir sparen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Das sind keine Unterstellungen, sondern deine eigenen Aussagen.
Hab dich das schon mal gefragt und das war deine Antwort.


----------



## asus1889 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Dabei ging es um ein umfangreiches Portfolio von bis ins letzte Detail ausformulierte  Tests bezüglich aller von mir besessenen Monitore. Da habe ich geschrieben, dass ich dies nicht unentgeltlich machen würde, weil der Aufwand extrem wäre.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Was ist das hier eigentlich für eine unnötige Diskussion?
Wenn sie einen professionellen Test wollen würden, könnte die Redaktion das auch selber machen. Es geht um einen Test aus der Sicht eines Konsumenten.
Wie kann man denn beleidigt sein und allen andern Bewerbern die Kompetenz absprechen, sehr erwachsenes Verhalten.

Mir scheint PCGH hat da genau richtig gewählt.


----------



## asus1889 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Was ist denn dann deiner Meinung nach der Zweck eines solchen "Tests" ?  Werbung ?

Die Redaktion schreibt ja nicht mal selber umfangreiche Monitortests, welche sogar eklatante Mängel auslassen. 

Welcher Zweck damit verfolgt wird, lässt sich nur mutmaßen.

Vergleiche beispielweise den PCGH Test des AD27QD mit dem entsprechenden von pcmonitors.info.

Ich gehöre auch nicht zum typischen PCGH Leserkreis, welchem das nicht auffallen wird und welcher sich an solchen Tests ergötzt.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



asus1889 schrieb:


> Ich gehöre auch nicht zum typischen PCGH Leserkreis, welchem das nicht auffallen wird und welcher sich an solchen Tests ergötzt.


Richtig, du kommst nur aus dem Loch gekrochen wenn was verschenkt wird, ansonsten hört und sieht man von dir hier nix.
Aber lass mich raten, du wolltest uns Usern hier nur Mal einen Gefallen tun und uns zeigen wie es richtig gemacht wird.


----------



## asus1889 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich habe den Link zufällig auf der PCGH Startseite gesehen und dachte mir nichts weiter bei einer Bewerbung. Hätte ich vorher gewusst was dabei rumkommt, hätte ich es lieber stecken gelassen .

Schon alleine die Missgunst die mir im hwluxx Forum daraufhin entgegengeschlagen ist, hat mir gereicht.

Ich habe Spaß daran Monitore zu testen und mache dies mit voller Leidenschaft. Ans Absahnen denke ich  gar nicht. Ich habe hier genug noch viel bessere Monitore als den LG 34GK950F rumstehen.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



asus1889 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier genug noch viel bessere Monitore als den LG 34GK950F rumstehen.


Dann teste die doch ausführlich und liefere uns einen Vergleich


----------



## asus1889 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Leider sind diese Monitore weitaus teurer als der LG 34GK950F und haben kein 21:9 Format.  Denke solch ein Vergleich wäre nicht zielführend.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



asus1889 schrieb:


> Leider sind diese Monitore weitaus teurer als der LG 34GK950F und haben kein 21:9 Format.  Denke solch ein Vergleich wäre nicht zielführend.


Muss ja kein Vergleich zum LG 34GK950F sein, sondern ein Vergleich wie gut dein Lesertest im Gegensatz zu denen der ausgewählten Kandidaten ist. 
Vielleicht ist deine Kritik ja begründet, aber bis jetzt sehe ich keinen Nachweis dafür daß du irgendetwas besser kannst als die anderen beiden.


----------



## asus1889 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Darauf kann ich dir Brief und Siegel geben, dass mein Test weitaus besser sein wird als die Tests der beiden ausgewählten Lesertester hier. 

Ist aber auch kein Wunder, ich hatte hier fast alle erdenklichen Gamingmonitore (WQHD-UWQHD-UHD). Die beiden Auserwählten, haben nicht mal ansatzweise dieses umfangreiche Wissen bezüglich Monitore.

Damit man einen direkten Vergleich ziehen kann, müsste ich schon den gleichen Monitor testen. Nur leider fehlt mir aktuell ein entsprechendes Testexemplar.


----------



## Chanks (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



asus1889 schrieb:


> @Chanks
> 
> Ich habe den LG 34GK950F nicht mehr . Ich müsste erstmal ein Testexemplar bekommen, um einen umfangreichen Testbericht zu erstellen.
> 
> ...


An der Stelle muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, da verwechselst du mich. Ich wusste nichtmal das es einen Thread im Luxx bzgl. dieses Lesertests hier gab. Ich habe genau 2x mit dir zu tun gehabt, einmal in dem von dir verlinkten Thread im Luxx und dann noch als ich fast einmal einen 34GK950F von dir auf dem Marktplatz gekauft hätte. 



asus1889 schrieb:


> Leider sind diese Monitore weitaus teurer als der LG 34GK950F und haben kein 21:9 Format.  Denke solch ein Vergleich wäre nicht zielführend.


Das ist doch total egal  Du sagst du schreibst (auf jeden Fall) bessere Monitortests als ich das könnte, daher kannst du dir doch jeden x-beliebigen Monitor schnappen und mal einen ausführlichen Test darüber schreiben, statt nur deine Excel Tabelle zu pflegen  Dann kannst du deinen Hobby nachgehen und erzielst noch einen Mehrwert für die Community und könntest den ganzen Kritikern beweisen wie gut und durchdacht deine Test wirklich sind. Da du dies ja so professionell machst hast du bestimmt auch ganz anderes Testequipment als z.B. ich oder Quantor.


----------



## asus1889 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Der Thread war nicht ein expliziter Thread über den Lesertest hier im Forum. Sondern ein allgemein gehaltener über Monitore. Und da meintest du und dein Kollege JoM79 über meine Bewerbung lospoltern zu müssen.

Um eine direkte Vergleichbarkeit zwischen den Testberichten herstellen zu können, muss ich schon den gleichen Monitor testen.  Leider habe ich wie gesagt kein entsprechendes Testexemplar hier.

Den Unterschied zwischen den Tests macht sicher nicht nur mein Testequipment aus, sondern hauptsächlich dass ich weiß worauf zu achten ist und wie dies zu bewerten ist.


----------



## Slaigrin (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



asus1889 schrieb:


> Um eine direkte Vergleichbarkeit zwischen den Testberichten herstellen zu können, muss ich schon den gleichen Monitor testen.  Leider habe ich wie gesagt kein entsprechendes Testexemplar hier.
> 
> Den Unterschied zwischen den Tests macht sicher nicht nur mein Testequipment aus, sondern hauptsächlich dass ich weiß worauf zu achten ist und wie dies zu bewerten ist.



In Deutschland kann man die allermeisten Produkte online kaufen, ausprobieren und innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurücksenden und den Kaufvertrag widerrufen. Also das ist jetzt wirklich kein Argument.

Letztendlich solltet ihr alle mal locker bleiben. Das ist im Prinzip ein Gewinnspiel mit einer gewissen Gegenleistung die erwartet wird. Niemand erwartet einen fachlich perfekten Monitortest. Der Admin hat es selbst gesagt: Wenn ihr den Monitor gekauft und eine Weile genutzt hättet, würdet ihr ihn euren Freunden empfehlen? Und um sowas geht es, mehr nicht. Niemand würde erwarten, dass die Lesertester ein umfangreiches Testequipment zu Hause haben müssen oder bereits zehn aktuelle 21:9 Monitore zum Vergleich vorweisen müssen.
Mal davon abgesehen, dass ein Monitor über 1000 Euro eh vergleichweise geringe Absatzzahlen hat, sodass die meisten Leute (mich eingeschlossen) sich das Ding auch nicht kaufen würden, egal was in dem Test herauskommt.


----------



## asus1889 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich würde nicht für einen Lesertest für mehrere Wochen ~1000 Euro vorstrecken wollen. Das kann man von niemandem erwarten.

Wenn der Monitortest zu einem 0815 Bericht verkommt, kann man sich diesen gleich stecken. Diese findet man en masse im Internet.

Fragt sich nur welches Ziel mit solchen Tests verfolgt wird. Macht den Eindruck als wenn man nur Tests haben will, welche bloß nicht zu kritisch sind, damit so ein Lesertest eine kostenlose Werbeanzeige darstellt.

Wie gesagt habe solch eine Auswahl und solche Tests schon auf anderen Webseiten gesehen. Mich verwundert derartiges nicht wirklich. Wenn es sich beim Auftraggeber wirklich um eine Werbeagentur handelt, dann 
muss man dies wohl so erwarten.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



asus1889 schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht für einen Lesertest für mehrere Wochen ~1000 Euro vorstrecken wollen. Das kann man von niemandem erwarten.



Tut doch auch niemand, mach doch Lesertests zu den Monitoren die du schon hast und hilf damit der Community. Um den kostenfreien Monitor ging es dir noch nie, dein Interesse dürfte ja gedeckt sein da du den Monitor selbst scheinbar schon besessen hast,


----------



## Slaigrin (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Mit PayPal kann man die Option "in 14 Tagen zahlen" bei vielen Händlern aktivieren und du findest bestimmt auch einen Händler, der auf Rechnung liefert. Aber lassen wir das, sonst kommen noch mehr Vorwände.


----------



## asus1889 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

@fipS09

Dir ging es doch um eine Vergleichbarkeit, zwischen meinem Test und den offiziellen Lesertests hier. Und dazu brauche ich erstmal einen LG 34GK950F. Damit man die Unterschiede 1:1 herausstellen kann.

Da ich keinen hier habe, muss ich diesen  erst kaufen. Ja, ich kenne den Monitor wie Chanks bereits schon.  Ich bin aber auch nicht an dem Gegenwert interessiert, sondern will ausschließlich einen Test verfassen.

@Slaigrin

Ich habe kein Paypal mehr. "In 14 Tagen zahlen" und dann verbucht der Händler nicht die Rückzahlung rechtzeitig und Paypal schickt daraufhin Mahnungen raus. Es gibt wenige Händler die einen Kauf auf Rechnung ermöglichen. 

Da kenne ich nur Amazon. Ich werde nicht meine Amazonratio mit solch einer vorhersehbaren Rücksendung belasten.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



asus1889 schrieb:


> Da ich keinen hier habe, muss ich diesen  erst kaufen. Ja, ich kenne den Monitor wie Chanks bereits schon.  Ich bin aber auch nicht an dem Gegenwert interessiert, sondern will ausschließlich einen Test verfassen.


Mir geht's nicht um die Vergleichbarkeit eurer Ergebnisse, sondern des Testaufbaus, der Methoden etc.
Du hast Spaß am testen, wir haben noch weitere Monitor Tests von anderen Monitoren, sogar ohne Sponsor. Ist doch Win-Win.


----------



## asus1889 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Mir geht es aber um die Vergleichbarkeit der Tests, alles andere macht für mich keinen Sinn.

Ich habe Spaß am Testen, nur macht solch einer bis ins kleinste Detail ausformulierter Test eine Menge Arbeit. 

Ich will ja nicht nur so einen 0815 Test abliefern, wie es die meisten hier tun würden.

Die Sinnhaftigkeit ist nur bei o.g. Testszenario gegeben, denn ich möchte exemplarisch zeigen wie man den LG 34GK950F richtig testet.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Was am Ende übrig bleibt:
Teste endlich mal ordentlich irgendeinen Monitor und stell im Luxx oder hier den Test online.
Du redest immer nur viel, aber machen tust du es eh nie.
Ein richtiger Test dauert, selbst wenn man ihn nebenher macht, 1-2 Wochen.
Da du ja eh immer irgendwelche Monitore testest, musst du ja nur Bilder machen und einen Text dazu schreiben.
Mach doch einfach mal.


----------



## Quantor (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



asus1889 schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht für einen Lesertest für mehrere Wochen ~1000 Euro vorstrecken wollen. Das kann man von niemandem erwarten.
> 
> Wenn der Monitortest zu einem 0815 Bericht verkommt, kann man sich diesen gleich stecken. Diese findet man en masse im Internet.
> 
> ...



Soll ich Dir jetzt wirklich erklären, wie die Welt funktioniert ? LESERtests (beachte bitte die Großbuchstaben) und Gewinnspiele waren schon immer darauf ausgerichtet im Gespräch zu bleiben. Meistens läuft gleichzeitig mit einem bestimmten Gewinnspiel oder Lesertest auch eine entsprechende Anzeigenkampagne und oft sind die Gewinnspielpreise/Testgeräte teil einer Abmachung die zu einer Win-Win Situation führen soll. Der Hersteller XYZ schaltet Werbung für ein bestimmtes Budget und stellt zusätzlich noch ein paar Goodies/Testgeräte für Leseraktionen zu Verfügung. Die Platform XYZ (ist bei allen Plattformen/Publikationen und nicht nur bei der PCGH so) kann ihren Lesern in unregelmäßigen Abständen eine solche Aktion anbieten  um diese aktiv in die community einzubinden und vor allem um diese wieder auf die Plattform zu locken. Der Leser weiß das zu würdigen und kommt immer wieder gerne zurück, um keine Aktion zu verpassen und mit etwas Glück mal bei einem Gewinnspiel zu gewinnen, bzw. einen solchen (mit dem entsprechenden Produkt) honorierten Lesertest schreiben zu dürfen. Die Community selbst bekommt zu einem Produkt weitere Meinungen von regulären Lesern (wie sie selbst sind) und hoffentlich einen besseren Eindruck was sie erwartet, wenn sie sich für so ein Produkt entscheiden. Die Plattformen bekommen nicht nur Clicks (was wirtschaftlich auch unbedingt nötig ist), sondern auch Leser die sich über die Aktionen freuen. Die Hersteller bekommen einen (kleinen) Eindruck, wie ihr Produkt beim Endanwender ankommt (zum einen durch die Lesertests und zum anderen durch das Feedback auf diese) und vor allem worauf es diesem ankommt. Dementsprechend können sie ihre Marketingaktivitäten in die entsprechende Richtungen lenken, oder aber vielleicht bei der nächsten Produktgeneration noch das ein- oder andere verbessern. Und damit haben wir sogar eine Win-Win-Win-Win Situationen. Die Plattform kann ihren Lesern was bieten, der Hersteller bekommt Feedback (und eventuell Vergünstigungen bei seiner Anzeigenkampagne), die Lesertester/Gewinnspielgewinner freuen sich ein Loch in den Bauch und die Community freut sich mit eingebunden und eventuell gehört zu werden. 

Meine Meinung: Ich bin froh, dass es noch Hersteller/Plattformen gibt, die solche Aktionen gemeinsam veranstalten. Denn sind wir mal ehrlich: Den meisten Herstellern bringt es in der heutigen digitalen Welt wesentlich mehr irgendeiner Kelly-Dumpfbacke ein Produkt auf den Schreibtisch und ein paar Scheinchen aufs Konto zu knallen, damit im nächsten YT/Twitch-Video sinnlos was daher gebrabbelt wird oder ein Produkt auf dem nächsten tollen Instagram-Foto auftaucht. 





asus1889 schrieb:


> Darauf kann ich dir Brief und Siegel geben, dass mein Test weitaus besser sein wird als die Tests der beiden ausgewählten Lesertester hier.
> 
> Ist aber auch kein Wunder, ich hatte hier fast alle erdenklichen Gamingmonitore (WQHD-UWQHD-UHD). Die beiden Auserwählten, haben nicht mal ansatzweise dieses umfangreiche Wissen bezüglich Monitore.
> 
> Damit man einen direkten Vergleich ziehen kann, müsste ich schon den gleichen Monitor testen. Nur leider fehlt mir aktuell ein entsprechendes Testexemplar.




Du hast das Prinzip LESERtest wirklich nicht verstanden.... KEINER will und erwartet einen weiteren kalten, nüchternen Fachjargon-Test mit tausenden Diagrammen, Tabellen und 20 Vergleichen bei einem LESERtest. Ganz im Gegenteil sogar: 70-80% der regulären Leserschaft (egal ob hier, bei CB, bei Luxx, bei Prad.de, bei was auch immer) werden von solch rein technischen Artikeln meistens eh erschlagen und können damit nichts anfangen. Ich kenne viele die bei solchen Tests direkt auf die letzte Seite gehen und NUR das Fazit lesen (Kann die Graka auch wirklich Bunt ?). Diese super-technischen und bis ins letzte Detail ausgereiften Tests, wie Du sie Dir vorstellst sind in Wahrheit nur für einen Bruchteil von 5-10% der Leserschaft wirklich interessant. Nämlich für die, die alles bis ins kleinste Detail verstehen wollen. Die Mehrheit will wissen, ob das Produkt funktioniert und ob es seinen Zweck erfüllt, ob es für den NORMALSTERBLICHEN geeignet ist, ohne dabei mit Hintergrundwissen erschlagen zu werden.

Extrem beleidigend hingegen find ich Deine Arroganz. Kennst Du mich ? Kennst Du meinen Hintergrund ? Kannst Du meine Fachkompetenz beurteilen ? Ich denke nicht und ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich jetzt in den Angebermodus umschalten muss (wo ich durchaus was zu erzählen hätte) um Dich zu beeindrucken oder mich in Deinen Augen als "würdig" zu erweisen. Denn im Grunde bist Du mir egal. 




asus1889 schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann deiner Meinung nach der Zweck eines solchen "Tests" ?  Werbung ?
> 
> Die Redaktion schreibt ja nicht mal selber umfangreiche Monitortests, welche sogar eklatante Mängel auslassen.
> 
> ...




Den Zweck solcher Tests habe ich Dir schon weiter oben versucht zu vermitteln. Aber egal ob hier, bei Luxx oder CB. Ich lese ständig nur wie toll Du doch bist. Man kann auch ganz selbstlos einen Leserartikel in all diesen Foren schreiben. Einfach nur aus Spaß. Habe ich auch schon gemacht, wenn mir ein Produkt gut gefallen hat oder aber ich andere User vor bestimmten Produkten "warnen" wollte. Nimm doch einen der wesentlich besseren Monitore, die Du zu Hause hast und schreibe darüber einen Testbericht. Die Leserschaft wird es Dir sicherlich danken. 

Hier noch ein kleiner Tip zur Funktionsweise von Communities und Foren: Diese "Leben" vom mitmachen. Also bereichere uns alle doch bitte mit Deiner fachlichen Kompetenz und schreib den ein oder anderen Test. Und wer weiß, vielleicht qualifizierst Du Dich damit ja für einen der nächsten Lesertests. Denn nur wer sich wirklich in eine Community einbringt, wird auch akzeptiert und toleriert. Trollen, bashen und stänkern kann jeder... Aber einen Mehrwert für alle anderen schaffen, das machen leider nur die wenigsten. 

Nehmen wir als Beispiel einmal die Modding-Foren. Modding ist eines meiner Hobbies und das was mich am meisten interessiert. Bin ich gut ? Ich glaube, das ich nicht schlecht bin. Bin ich so gut wie ein Ali Abbas oder ein Peter Brands ? Bei weitem nicht. Trotzdem versuche ich die Modding-Foren mit meinen Worklogs zu "bereichern". Und zwar so ausführlich wie es geht. Dabei geht es mir nicht darum irgendwelche Sponsoren mit Bildern ihrer Produkte glücklich zu machen, obwohl das natürlich auch dazu gehört. Viel wichtiger ist es mir persönlich den "Lesern" zu zeigen welche Probleme ich bekomme, wie ich diese umschiffe oder löse um zum gewünschten Ergebnis zu kommen. 90% der Worklogs heutzutage ist meistens leider nur ein aneinanderreihen von Bildchen um die Sponsoren zufrieden zu stellen. Da bin ich dann persönlich meist sehr enttäuscht, weil ich aus anderen Worklogs ja auch was "lernen" will um meine eigenen Fähigkeiten zu verbessern. 

Vor ein paar Jahren war Modding auch noch cool. Die Community hat sich untereinander ausgetauscht und weiter geholfen. Es gab massenweise Feedback in den Threads mit dem man sich auseinander setzen und Dinge besser machen konnte. Leider aber hat sich das Modding-Thema in den letzten Jahren aber zu sehr industrialisiert. Viele Firmen haben ihre Haus- und Hofmodder, die Schaustücke im Wochentakt raushauen... Die meisten Mods, die täglich dutzendweise in den sozialen Medien auftauchen ähneln sich doch immer recht stark... Die wirklichen "Herzblut"-Projekte werden immer weniger und auch die Sponsorensuche wird immer aufwendiger. Vor ein paar Jahren noch konnte man bestimmte Hersteller anschreiben und sagen: "Hast mal xyz für mein Projekt zyx ? "... Oft genug hatte man damit auch Erfolg... Mittlerweile ist es aber für die Unternehmen wesentlich lukrativer ihre Produkte in die Influencer-Kanäle zu vergeben.... Die können zwar oft mit den Dingen nix anfangen, generieren aber in wenigen Tagen 100.000+ Klicks. Als "kleiner" Passions-Modder muss man daher mittlerweile einen riesigen Aufwand betreiben... Ausführliche Konzepte einreichen... Zielsetzungen erfüllen... Rahmenvereinbarungen und NDAs unterschreiben... und vieles andere mehr....   

Sponsoren sind wichtig, weil sie mir dabei helfen ein mehr an Budget für andere Aspekte eines Projektes (Gimmicks, Materialien) frei zu machen. Und wenn ich mal die Kosten betrachte, die mein aktuelles Projekt bereits verschlungen hat, dann wird mir (und auch meiner Frau) Angst und Bange. Und trotz umfangreicher Sponsorings sind meine eigenen Investitionen in das Projekt immer noch wesentlich höher. Der Wert des Gesamtprojektes ist durch die Sponsoren zwar gestiegen. Letztendlich ist es dadurch aber auch für mich persönlich teurer geworden, weil ich das "eingesparte" Geld in andere Teilbereiche investieren kann. 

Jetzt bin ich aber zu weit ins OT abgeschweift. Sorry. Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Auch wenn ich nicht der "Master of Modding" bin, versuche ich trotzdem mit meinen Projekten andere auf den Geschmack zu bringen und zu inspirieren. Vielleicht bekommt ja doch wer Lust und fängt auch an zu basteln und teilt dann seinen Worklog auch mal ein wenig ausführlicher. Und vielleicht leiste ich ja dadurch wirklich einen kleinen Teilbetrag zum Wohle der Community. Und wer meine Worklogs aufmerksam liest, der wird ab und zu auch ein kritisches Wort zu dem ein oder anderen gesponserten Produkt finden. 

Womit wir wieder bei Dir wären: Von Dir kommt leider nur heiße Luft und eine Tabelle irgendwo im Internet. Als "Godfather" der Monitortests sollte es Dir doch leicht fallen kompetente Tests, die einer Community helfen, auf den diversen Plattformen zu veröffentlichen. Leider habe ich aber außer Stänkerposts nicht viel von Dir gefunden. Vielleicht solltest Du auch eine Karriere als Fachjournalist in Erwägung ziehen. PCGH, CB, Luxx und all die anderen Platformen warten bestimmt nur auf so einen kompetenten und versierten Mann wie Dich, der allen mal zeigt wie ein richtiger Test zu funktionieren hat. Der dann zwar die meisten Leser überfordert und auch nicht interessiert... Aber hey... 5% werden ein solches Genie wie Dich vielleicht zu würdigen wissen. 



asus1889 schrieb:


> @Chanks
> 
> Ich habe den LG 34GK950F nicht mehr . Ich müsste erstmal ein Testexemplar bekommen, um einen umfangreichen Testbericht zu erstellen.
> 
> ...




Wie schon gesagt: Anstatt zu stänkern fang mal an die Communities mit guten Tests zu bereichern anstatt ständig nur das "virtuelle Maul" aufzureißen... Und wie es andere schon sagten: Da Du ja so viele wesentlich bessere Monitore Dein Eigen nennst, würde auch ich mich freuen einen Testartikel des einzig wahren "Godfathers of Monitortests" genießen zu dürfen.... Aber behalte einfach mal folgendes im Hinterkopf: Der hier zur Debatte stehende Monitor wurde allein schon in Deutschland von 6 namhaften Plattformen (mal mehr, mal weniger intensiv) getestet... Es gibt bereits dutzende von Diagrammen, Testbildern, Tabellen und technischen Hintergrundberichten national und international... Glaubst Du wirklich, dass da noch ein weiterer "Fachartikel" von einem anonymen Nobody namens Asus1889 ins Gewicht fällt ? Und ich glaube wirklich, dass dein solcher Test nur 5 Prozent der User auch wirklich interessiert. Solche professionellen Testberichte sind wichtig und gut um sich einen ersten Eindruck zu verschaffen. Am Ende sind es aber die zumeist persönlichen (subjektiven) Erfahrungen und Vorlieben jedes einzelnen die den Ausschlag geben... 

Und Lesertests sind an sich zumeist rein subjektiv. Geb einem AMD-Fanboy eine Nvidia-Karte zum testen: Er wird sich nur darauf stürzen die Karte schlecht zu machen. Und umgekehrt genauso. Lass einen Asus-Techniker ein Gigabyte Produkt testen und er wird sich nur auf die negativen Aspekte stürzen und herauskehren wie toll doch das eigene Produkt ist und umgekehrt.  Und so weiter, und so weiter... 

Und auch wenn ich Dein Weltbild jetzt zerstöre: Jeder hat das Recht auf eine eigene Meinung und diese ist meistens nicht die Deine. Und auch wenn Du Dich auf den Kopf stellst und noch so trollst und stänkerst.. Daran wird sich nicht wirklich was ändern... Und Du wirst immer jemanden finden, der von einer Sache mehr versteht als Du... Und ehrlich, auch wenn es Dir jetzt weh tut: DU bist nicht der Mittelpunkt des Universums.


Und jetzt wünsche ich allen noch einen schönen Abend. 

Viele Grüße,

Olli​


PS: Bevor Du auch meine Motive, mich für diesen Test zu bewerben, hinterfragst: Ich liebäugle schon länger mit einem Gaming-Monitor mit 34+" Größe... Kann allerdings nicht wirklich einschätzen ob ein solches Gerät für mich Sinn macht, da dieses auch beruflichen Anforderungen gerecht werden muss. Dieser Test ist für mich persönlich die Möglichkeit diesen Punkt für mich zu klären. Und ja, meine Ansprüche an einen guten Monitor sind wahrscheinlich ganz andere, als Deine. 

Und was den finanziellen Zugewinn eines solchen Lesertests für mich bedeutet: Ist der Monitor für meine Bedürfnisse brauchbar, dann freue ich mich und auch das örtliche Kinderheim freut sich über drei ältere, aber noch brauchbare Monitore. Ist der Monitor für meine Zwecke/Ansprüche nicht geeignet, dann freut sich das örtliche Kinderheim zumindest über einen neuen Ultrawide-Monitor.  In besagtes Heim wandert übrigens 60-70% meiner "ausgemusterten" Hardware, wenn ich für ein Projekt neue bekomme. Die restlichen 30% verkaufe ich um zusätzliches Budget für meine Basteleien zu generieren, wenn es gerade nötig ist.


----------



## Chanks (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



Quantor schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir jetzt wirklich erklären, wie die Welt funktioniert ? LESERtests (beachte bitte die Großbuchstaben) und Gewinnspiele waren schon immer darauf ausgerichtet im Gespräch zu bleiben. Meistens läuft gleichzeitig mit einem bestimmten Gewinnspiel oder Lesertest auch eine entsprechende Anzeigenkampagne und oft sind die Gewinnspielpreise/Testgeräte teil einer Abmachung die zu einer Win-Win Situation führen soll. Der Hersteller XYZ schaltet Werbung für ein bestimmtes Budget und stellt zusätzlich noch ein paar Goodies/Testgeräte für Leseraktionen zu Verfügung. Die Platform XYZ (ist bei allen Plattformen/Publikationen und nicht nur bei der PCGH so) kann ihren Lesern in unregelmäßigen Abständen eine solche Aktion anbieten  um diese aktiv in die community einzubinden und vor allem um diese wieder auf die Plattform zu locken. Der Leser weiß das zu würdigen und kommt immer wieder gerne zurück, um keine Aktion zu verpassen und mit etwas Glück mal bei einem Gewinnspiel zu gewinnen, bzw. einen solchen (mit dem entsprechenden Produkt) honorierten Lesertest schreiben zu dürfen. Die Community selbst bekommt zu einem Produkt weitere Meinungen von regulären Lesern (wie sie selbst sind) und hoffentlich einen besseren Eindruck was sie erwartet, wenn sie sich für so ein Produkt entscheiden. Die Plattformen bekommen nicht nur Clicks (was wirtschaftlich auch unbedingt nötig ist), sondern auch Leser die sich über die Aktionen freuen. Die Hersteller bekommen einen (kleinen) Eindruck, wie ihr Produkt beim Endanwender ankommt (zum einen durch die Lesertests und zum anderen durch das Feedback auf diese) und vor allem worauf es diesem ankommt. Dementsprechend können sie ihre Marketingaktivitäten in die entsprechende Richtungen lenken, oder aber vielleicht bei der nächsten Produktgeneration noch das ein- oder andere verbessern. Und damit haben wir sogar eine Win-Win-Win-Win Situationen. Die Plattform kann ihren Lesern was bieten, der Hersteller bekommt Feedback (und eventuell Vergünstigungen bei seiner Anzeigenkampagne), die Lesertester/Gewinnspielgewinner freuen sich ein Loch in den Bauch und die Community freut sich mit eingebunden und eventuell gehört zu werden.
> 
> Meine Meinung: Ich bin froh, dass es noch Hersteller/Plattformen gibt, die solche Aktionen gemeinsam veranstalten. Denn sind wir mal ehrlich: Den meisten Herstellern bringt es in der heutigen digitalen Welt wesentlich mehr irgendeiner Kelly-Dumpfbacke ein Produkt auf den Schreibtisch und ein paar Scheinchen aufs Konto zu knallen, damit im nächsten YT/Twitch-Video sinnlos was daher gebrabbelt wird oder ein Produkt auf dem nächsten tollen Instagram-Foto auftaucht.
> 
> ...



Danke für diesen Beitrag! Damit ist denke ich alles gesagt, was auch von meiner Seite nochmal ausführlicher zu sagen gewesen wäre, aber wesentlich besser und kompakter ausgedrückt!


----------



## asus1889 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

@Quantor

Du brauchst hier gar nicht loszupoltern, das zeigt nur dein geringes Niveau. Ich finde solche 0815 Tests wie du sie schilderst absolut unzureichend. Du kannst Monitore gar nicht beschreiben, ohne auch technisch zu werden.

Diese Bilderbuchtests mit oberflächlichen, wenig kompetenten, subjektiven Formulierungen entsprechen im Grunde einer Bewertung wie man sie bei diversen Onlineshops  zu Gesicht bekommt.

User xyz ohne großartige Kompetenz versucht einen Monitor zu skizzieren. Das ihm dabei massenhaft Fehler unterlaufen, weil er gar nicht das Wissen hat, um den Monitor zu verstehen, fällt ihm gar nicht auf.

Solche Tests sollten die Realität wiederspiegeln und nicht ein subjektives Konstrukt aus laienhaften Formulierungen.

Ich brauche mir nur deine Bewerbung durchzulesen und deine nachfolgenden Beiträge, um zu festzustellen das du im Bereich Monitore absolut keine Fachkompetenz hast.

Wenn seitens PCGH eine plumpe Rezension gefordert wird, dann haben sie mit dir doch den richtigen Kandidaten auserkoren. Es nimmt also alles den gewohnten Gang.

Du bekommst den Monitor, welchen du dir so sehr wünscht und im Gegenzug erstellst du deinen Bericht.

Ich wünschte nur es würde sich irgendwann mal etwas zum positiven verändern und der Leserschaft würde ein fachlich fundierter Lesertest präsentiert, als ein vergleichbarer Bericht den es in der Form bereits hundertfach im Internet zu finden gibt.

Leider bleibt dies nur ein Wunschtraum.

Wie gesagt, würde mir der LG 34GK950F zur Verfügung gestellt, würde ich dir zeigen wie man einen ordentlichen Test formuliert. Nur leider komme im Moment nicht, ohne Geld vorzustrecken, an ein solches Modell dran.

Ich bin auch hier nun raus, ich habe keine Lust mehr mich sinnlos im Kreis zu drehen. Ändert sich sowie so nichts. Alles bleibt beim Alten.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



asus1889 schrieb:


> Du brauchst hier gar nicht loszupoltern, das zeigt nur dein geringes Niveau.


Ich glaube in dem Thread bist du der Letzte der über fehlendes Niveau klagen sollte.



asus1889 schrieb:


> Ich brauche mir nur deine Bewerbung durchzulesen und deine nachfolgenden Beiträge


Und das nachdem du deine raus editiert hast, großes Tennis.



asus1889 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, würde mir der LG 34GK950F zur Verfügung gestellt, würde ich dir zeigen wie man einen ordentlichen Test formuliert.


Du kannst uns auch anhand einer Kaffeemaschine zeigen wie man einen ordentlichen Test formuliert, dazu brauchst du keinen LG 34GK950F. Du erwartest das die Leute erkennen was für ein toller Hecht du bist, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Beweis dafür zu bringen. Ich verstehe nicht so ganz was die Intention hinter deiner ganzen Jammerei hier ist.

Fakt ist, du gönnst den anderen nicht die Butter auf dem Brot und bist scheinbar eingeschnappt, weil die PCGH Redakteure nicht erkannt haben das deine Bewerbung einfach um Welten besser war als alle anderen.


----------



## Quantor (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



asus1889 schrieb:


> @Quantor
> 
> Du brauchst hier gar nicht loszupoltern, das zeigt nur dein geringes Niveau. Ich finde solche 0815 Tests wie du sie schilderst absolut unzureichend. Du kannst Monitore gar nicht beschreiben, ohne auch technisch zu werden.



Lospoltern ? Ehrlich ? Ich habe nicht gepoltert... Dir nur versucht in verständlichen Worten zu erklären wie die Welt funktioniert... Du redest jetzt wirklich von Niveau ? Verwechselst Du da nicht was ? Vielleicht solltest Du das Wort sicherheitshalber noch einmal googeln… Und dabei vielleicht mal in den Spiegel schauen...  Ach ne... ganz vergessen... Du hast wahrscheinlich keinen Spiegel, weil Du die alle schon zerschlagen hast, nachdem Dein Spiegelbild nicht Deiner Meinung war. 





asus1889 schrieb:


> Diese Bilderbuchtests mit oberflächlichen, wenig kompetenten, subjektiven Formulierungen entsprechen im Grunde einer Bewertung wie man sie bei diversen Onlineshops  zu Gesicht bekommt.
> 
> User xyz ohne großartige Kompetenz versucht einen Monitor zu skizzieren. Das ihm dabei massenhaft Fehler unterlaufen, weil er gar nicht das Wissen hat, um den Monitor zu verstehen, fällt ihm gar nicht auf.
> 
> ...



Ahhhh…. endlich hast Du das Wort LESERtest verstanden... Und keine Sorge... Deine permanente, beleidigende Art kann ich gut kompensieren (um nicht zu sagen ignorieren)... Ich war auchmal so... damals im Kindergarten...  "Ich kann schönere Sandburgen bauen".... "Deine ist gar keine Sandburg, weil Du keinen Statiker zu Rate gezogen hast"




asus1889 schrieb:


> Ich wünschte nur es würde sich irgendwann mal etwas zum positiven verändern und der Leserschaft würde ein fachlich fundierter Lesertest präsentiert, als ein vergleichbarer Bericht den es in der Form bereits hundertfach im Internet zu finden gibt.
> 
> Leider bleibt dies nur ein Wunschtraum.
> 
> Wie gesagt, würde mir der LG 34GK950F zur Verfügung gestellt, würde ich dir zeigen wie man einen ordentlichen Test formuliert. Nur leider komme im Moment nicht, ohne Geld vorzustrecken, an ein solches Modell dran.



Ups… anscheinend doch nicht...   Aber keine Sorge: Die Telefonseelsorge.de kann Dich bestimmt unterstützen. 




asus1889 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch hier nun raus, ich habe keine Lust mehr mich sinnlos im Kreis zu drehen. Ändert sich sowie so nichts. Alles bleibt beim Alten.




Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten... sei doch noch so gut und mach das Licht aus.... achja: Und vergiss bitte nicht auf "Profil löschen" zu klicken....  bei CB hast Du Dich ja schon erfolgreich entsorgt....

Ok, ist ja schon gut... Genug der Gotteslästerung... das driftet jetzt wirklich zu sehr ab... Sorry, Leute...


----------



## asus1889 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich glaube die Redaktion wird sich bei so einem Lesertester den Spiegel vorhalten lassen müssen. Solch einen niveaulosen und extrem gestörten Menschen habe ich selten gesehen. Was will man hier noch erwarten ? Einfach nur peinlich dieser Lesertest.  

Dennoch dient dieser Thread als mahnenendes Beispiel,  für jeden der in Erwägung ziehen sollte sich hier für einen Lesertest zu  bewerben.


----------



## fipS09 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



asus1889 schrieb:


> Dennoch dient dieser Thread als mahnenendes Beispiel,  für jeden der in Erwägung ziehen sollte sich hier für einen Lesertest zu  bewerben.


Wollen wir es mal hoffen, ich fasse es nochmal kurz für alle die es in Erwägung ziehen zusammen:

a) In den Bedingungen steht: "- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen." PUNKT
b) Nur weil euch eure Mutter täglich gesagt hat, dass ihr etwas ganz besonderes seid, muss die PCGH-Redaktion das nicht genauso sehen.


----------



## asus1889 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich habe dich vorher ja noch für einigermaßen voll genommen. Durch solche unreifen Beiträge disqualifizierst du dich jedoch selber. Mit solchen Personen muss sich niemand ernsthaft rumschlagen.


----------



## Braineater (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*

Und heute sinkt für Sie...das Niveau 

Asus, mag eventuell sein das du dich gut mit Monitoren auskennst (oder das zumindest denkst), aber dir fehlt jegliche Form dich vernünftig und nicht absolut überheblich und von oben herab auszudrücken bzw jeden User für dämlich oder halbblind abzustempeln der einen Monitor gut findet, den du in deiner supertollen Liste als schlecht bewertet hast (wie gefühlt 98% aller Monitore auf dem Markt). Und dann maßt du dir es auch noch an zu denken, dass keiner einen Monitortest besser wie du schreiben könnte, wo man noch nie sowas ansatzweise wie einen Test von dir gesehen hat...Ich denke du solltest dir mal bewusst werden, dass jeder andere Ansprüche an einen Monitor hat und deine Meinung einfach nicht allgemein gültig ist. Nicht jeder sitzt mit der Lupe vor dem Monitor und sucht krampfhaft irgendwelche Fehler, die einem zu 99% im Betrieb eh nicht auffallen werden.
Eventuell solltest du mal überdenken wie du den Leuten hier und in diversen anderen Foren jedes Mal gegenüber trittst und dann vll mal ein paar vernünftige Tests schreiben, damit man dich auch nur ansatzweise ernst nehmen kann...


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei LG 34GK950F - jetzt für die Gaming-Monitore bewerben!*



asus1889 schrieb:


> @Slaigrin
> 
> Ich habe kein Paypal mehr. "In 14 Tagen zahlen" und dann verbucht der Händler nicht die Rückzahlung rechtzeitig und Paypal schickt daraufhin Mahnungen raus. Es gibt wenige Händler die einen Kauf auf Rechnung ermöglichen.
> 
> Da kenne ich nur Amazon. Ich werde nicht meine Amazonratio mit solch einer vorhersehbaren Rücksendung belasten.


Oder Lenovo, die machen das auch.
Viel Spass beim testen vom Y27gq-25.
Vielleicht schreibst du ja einen Test dazu, so als Vergleich.


----------

